#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-28
<kim0> G' Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> dholbach: morning man
<dholbach> hi kim0
<kim0> hey
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hola dholbach!
<dpm> good morning all
<kim0> dpm: morning :)
<dpm> hey kim0
<pleia2> dholbach: I am heading to bed, but just a quick reminder for dev week start in the morning, everyone with an ubuntu member cloak can get ops in classroom, so if you have problems and classroom team people aren't around (like sleeping :)) you can op up w/ chanserv and handle things
<dholbach> pleia2, thanks a lot for setting things up
<pleia2> others did most of the work :) good luck tomorrow!
<dholbach> thanks :-)
<duanedesign> morning all
<huats> morning
<duanedesign> o/
<jussi> does anyone know what the program is that people are using to create http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/unity-netbook-maximised.png this kind of drawings?
<duanedesign> hello jussi
<jussi> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> i think doctormo had a blog post about that
 * duanedesign goes and looks
<duanedesign> jussi: found it.  http://doctormo.org/2010/12/05/doing-mockups-like-doctormo/
<vish> jussi: http://www.balsamiq.com/builds/mockups-web-demo/
<jussi> vish: AWESOME!!!
<vish> jussi: np, the demo just annoys you with a popup every 20 mins or something to buy the app.. you can just select "later" and can keep working..
<jussi> vish: is the app availabe for linux?
<vish> jussi: i think it is a webapp.. been a while since i used it, used it only a couple of times.. and went back to inkscape :)
<vish> i think mark was also using the demo ;) , iirc , it adds the "created by balsamiq" only for the demo versions..
<popey> canonical have a license for it iirc
<jussi> yeah, looks like there is a deb there - you get 7 days free
 * jussi tries it out
<jussi> hrm, cant install because no adobe air... wonder where I get a ubuntu'ised version
<AlanBell> jussi: there is an firefox extension called pencil which does the same thing
<jussi> AlanBell: I found adobe air in some ppa (ppa:dajhorn/adobeair) (yes, IM 64bit)
<jussi> AlanBell: also, Im not a firefox user :)
<AlanBell> http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/ScreenShots/ShotDetail.aspx?DocumentPath=screenshots%2fshots%2fsketchy-stencil
<AlanBell> it is almost a standalone gecko based application
<Pendulum> dholbach: hiya, can I PM you about something?
<dholbach> Pendulum, sure
<dpm> kim0, did the nvidia + xorg update recently went well for you? I can now only run in classic mode, no unity
<duanedesign> seems to have gone ok for me
<duanedesign> though I am in Classic Mode at the moment
<duanedesign> :)
<popey> nvidia pics the wrong res for me :(
<popey> bug 725600
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725600 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "nvidia EDID issue, wrong resolution selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725600
<dpm> ok, thanks for the feedback guys, I'll go and file a bug for my case
<kim0> dpm: it went well for me I think .. I'm not on unity yet though (awaiting for it to be really ready, so that it doesn't turn me off)
<dpm> kim0, are you using the classic mode with effects?
<kim0> no plain gnome :)
<dpm> (that didn't work for me either)
<kim0> I am the kind of guy who can't tolerate compiz
 * kim0 hides
<dpm> :)
<dpm> I'm on classic desktop with no effects now (i.e. metacity), and while it works, it's not perfect either (applets crashing on log in, white bar on the bottom panel for some strange reason)
 * nigelbabu hugs dholbach 
<nigelbabu> Thanks! I just made it out and back home :)
<duanedesign> nigelbabu: hello!
<nigelbabu> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> o/
<AlanBell> nigelbabu: \o/
<dpm> jussi, feel free to RT ;)
<dpm> http://twitter.com/ubuntul10n/status/42225500441165824
<dpm> http://identi.ca/notice/65631546
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: \o/
<jussi> dpm: I retweeted, but no one reads my tweets :P
<doctormo> jussi: What is a tweet and who are you?
<jussi> dpm: bwahahaha... I am the devil in dusguise :P
<jussi> no, Im jussi01 :)
<jussi> and that was aimed at doctormo
<nigelbabu> lol
<doctormo> jussi: That's one question down, now how about all this RT (Request Ticket) nonsense?
<cjohnston> jcastro: http://goo.gl/8gn2l  <-- something to look forward to in Florida
<jussi> doctormo: its retweet ;)
<doctormo> jussi: That's just 'R'
 * doctormo thinks the world would be a better place without all these tweetering twits
 * jussi huggles doctormo
<nigelbabu> ok, I'm getting out of IRC and onto bed
<nigelbabu> laters all!
<dholbach> nigelb, ROCK!
<jcastro> dholbach: dev week is today!!!
<dholbach> jcastro, yeehaw
 * popey cuddles jcastro 
<manish> jcastro: look at this
<manish> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek
<manish> the timetable is empty
<manish> and it says
<manish> The schedule is full so we've tacked on some extra slots (because hey, if you're going to show up we might as well make use of the time!) If you are interested in running a session that will benefit application developers, get hold of JorgeCastro.
<manish> is the template used?
<dholbach> manish, are you looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek?
<manish> dholbach: nope, not that
<manish> someone on #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<manish> by mistake mentioned that page
<dholbach> ah ok
<manish> dholbach: I wont confuse between the two pages, I am giving a session in UDW :P
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> thanks for that manish
<jcastro> jono: our call conflicts with me/jason's UDW session, mind if we move it up or back?
<jono> hey all
<jono> jcastro, np
<kim0> jono: morning
<jcastro> jono: I can go whenever
 * popey tickles jono 
<dholbach> 265 people, not bad :-D
<jono> hey kim0
<jono> popey, lol
<jono> kim0, just give me a few mins
<kim0> sure
<dholbach> how do I mute a channel?
<dholbach> so only +o and +v can speak?
<maco> +m
<dholbach> ah now it worked
<jono> kim0, alright
<jono> calling
<kim0> k
<cjohnston> jcastro: did you see my rt about updating the theme on uds.ubuntu.com?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> one sec, busy with other things
<cjohnston> yup
<jcastro> cjohnston: today is the day for you
<jcastro> new xorg, new unity
<jcastro> you will either be happy or your computer will be a molten pile of slag
<popey> "yay"
<cjohnston> I like what popey said
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I like option 1 better
<doctormo> jcastro: I watch time team, molten piles of slag are great evidence of iron age culture.
<doctormo> Possibly even british/roman conquest computers.
<jcastro> http://people.canonical.com/~njpatel/Screenshot-2.png
<jcastro> yeah baby
<dholbach> ok my friends - I need to head out
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> big hugs
<Technoviking> jcastro: niiiceee
<AlanBell> jcastro: should that be displaying stuff that starts with "f"?
<AlanBell> good that it displays *something* at least
<jcastro> dunno wha'ts up with that
<doctormo> AlanBell: It's all things that contain 'f'
<doctormo> AlanBell: Which goes as much for 'fire' as it does for 'afraid'
<doctormo> Oh, and it includes the comments/decription and possibly even the translations. I forgot to check the code.
 * AlanBell looks for the f'in application names
<AlanBell> there is no f'in calculator
<doctormo> AlanBell: Comment=Perform arithmetic, scientific or financial calculations
<doctormo> AlanBell, jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/726711
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726711 in bamf "Unintuative Application Matching" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> jono: class done, I can do whenevs
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> will ping you in a bit
<Technoviking> jcastro: have you heard when the Ubuntu Mono font maybe released?
<jcastro> sladen mentioned it the other day
<jcastro> let me see
<jcastro> someone asked in rick's Q+A
<jcastro> he said soonish
<jcastro> he's usually on IRC, if you poke him I think you should be good
<jcastro> or if you're still in the font interest group in launchpad you should be good
<Technoviking> coolness thanks
<Technoviking> jcastro: is it true every time you use Banshee in Ubuntu a kitten dies?
<Technoviking> :)
 * popey gets a broom to sweep up all the dead kittens in his house
<Technoviking> anyone know Eric Hammond's irc nick
<Technoviking> he just sent a cease and desist to my blog
<kim0> Technoviking: erichammond
<Technoviking> thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-01
<jcastro> Technoviking: hah, awesome
<paultag> Technoviking: hahaha, what?
<paultag> story time
 * mhall119 gets the popcorn
<pleia2> jono: will you be around for the CC meeting tomorrow afternoon to help clear up some of the FUD around banshee? Vincent Untz added the issue to our agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<pleia2> jono: a follow-up to comments on ubuntu-news.org would be appreciated too (this is why it's better to post on your blog first, less chance for such fragmented discussion :)) http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/02/24/banshee-in-natty-to-ship-multiple-stores-and-contribute-to-gnome-foundation/
<jono> pleia2, will do
<pleia2> much appreciated
<nigelbabu> hello
<nigelbabu> jussi: "IRC rockstar Jussi..." OH YEAH!
<nigelbabu> morning dpm :)
<dpm> morning nigelbabu :)
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelbabu> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelbabu
<dholbach> great to see you're back
<nigelbabu> yeah, great to be back
<nigelbabu> though my laptop isn't working yet
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<dpm> freaking router... brb
<kim0> morning everyone\
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: hey, how was yesterday
<dholbach> excellent :-D
<kim0> indeed, I was half attending hehe
<dholbach> 320 people last time I counted
<kim0> awesome :)
<nigelb> morning kim0
<nigelb> dholbach: wow, that's awesome
<kim0> nigelb: Morning how's your day so far :)
<nigelb> kim0: not bad.  I can't work for 2 more days thanks to a broken power cord.
<kim0> is that good or bad :)
<nigelb> lol, I'm not sure yet
<nigelb> I'm going to get 2 more days of rest and good sleep
<nigelb> wait, I have a udw session tonight, so scratch good sleep :p
<nigelbabu> ok, wow https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78514#c19
<ubot2> Gnome bug 78514 in general "copy item in edit menu" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> nigelb: cool link you posteds
<nigelb> duanedesign: :D :D
 * duanedesign waves at Pendulum 
<Pendulum> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> o/
<mhall119> jcastro: got Unity running on my tiny netbook
<mhall119> so far I'm liking it
<mhall119> a bit slow at times though
<jcastro> hey alright
<jcastro> which netbook?
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> jcastro: \o/
<duanedesign> \o/
<popey> \o/
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek day 2 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Technoviking> dholbach and pleia2: going to try to make the CC meeting, in real life work meeting at that time, and my lappy is in the shop
<dholbach> I won't be able to make it - sorry
<popey> gonna be a quiet one :S
<popey> which is annoying given how much we have on the agenda
<jcastro> when is the meeting?
<nigelb> isn't the amazon and banshee thing up this time?
<nigelb> I suppose you'd have a lot of people turn up to watch
<Technoviking> 2100 utc
<popey> We are doing uupc at 20:30 for 1 hour
<popey> so I will only be at the cc meet for the last half
<nigelb> ooh, UUPC time!
<popey> :)
<popey> Listen live! D:
<popey> er :D
<popey> we're having a quiz, which should be fun
<Technoviking> dholbach or jcastro: is there a reason you heard from the business side we could active the Ubuntu foundation and have the money going there from Amazon
<nigelb> gah, can't listen live, too late in my TZ
<jcastro> Technoviking: I don't know anything about the business side
<nigelb> at least too_late_when_I'm_at_home
<dholbach> Technoviking, the Ubuntu foundation is not a body that is doing anything
<dholbach> it's a trust
<dholbach> there's no functionality, people or anything else connected to it
<dholbach> but maybe you might want to ask Mark about it
<dholbach> he'll be in the best position to answer the question
<Technoviking> dholbach: the reason I asked, that it people don't mind money going to Ubuntu, just not Canonical
<Technoviking> People don't see it is really the same thing
<dholbach> I don't think it's that easy to divide Ubuntu into "ubuntu without canonical" and "ubuntu with canonical"
<dholbach> that doesn't work
<maco> isn't that kubuntu?
 * maco runs
<dholbach> or needs loads of money, thought, effort and time to make it so
<dholbach> I don't think it's a good way to solve any problems, but I might be wrong
<dholbach> maco, ...
<maco> i ran away!
<maco> but that was just because the kubuntu team has only one canonical employee which is quite a lot fewer than ubuntu desktop
<maco> </troll>
<nigelb> maco: lol
<dholbach> I won't take the bait
<popey> good man
<nigelb> darn, we tried :p
<nigelb> but I gotta say, that was pefect timing.
<nigelb> we need a quote site just for Ubuntu channels ;)
<dholbach> hey jono
 * popey cuddles jono 
<dholbach> jono, can we get UDW on the Ubuntu facebook page another time? maybe just link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek?
<jono> dholbach, will do
<jono> hey popey :-)
<jono> dpm, one sec
 * dholbach hugs jono
<popey> \o/ cuddlefest!
<dpm> jono, sure
 * dpm starts hugging popey
<popey> \o/
<jcastro> "dholbach: the reason I asked, that it people don't mind money going to Ubuntu, just not Canonical	"
<jcastro> Technoviking: I don't get that
<nigelb> thats because its twisted logic
<Technoviking> jcastro: I have been been reading people thought on the Banshee issue
<Technoviking> more that one person has stated "it work be ok if we knew the money was going toward Ubuntu development, and not the Canonical general coffer"
<jono> dholbach, posted
<dholbach> jono, rock!
<dholbach> thanks
<jono> dpm, firing up Skype now
<jcastro> Technoviking: I think people think we just blow it on parties instead of ubuntu development
<jcastro> dpm: hey when you're done I need to talk work items with you wrt. unity docs and APIs
<dpm> jcastro, sure
<maco> Technoviking: sounds like they want it run like a publicly traded company would, with published financials and such, and possibly also wanting to see budgets, like "so does money go more to ubuntu dev or LP dev?" and such, but...no stockholders, no requirement...
<Technoviking> maco: seems to be
<jcastro> maco: I keep waiting for people to ask for my pay stub so the community can judge my value and then fire me
<mhall119> jcastro: sadly, that exactly what would happen
<nigelb> jcastro: I thought the community might ask for your pay stub and they say 'bless his soul, he needs to be paid more for the kind of stuff he's dealing with'
<popey> Meanwhile... back on planet earth.
<nigelb> true, I tend to think mhall119 is right
<mhall119> and I don't even know what jcastro is paid
<mhall119> it could be $100/year, and someone would write about how it's excessive
 * mhall119 hopes it's more than $100/year
<sense> Or is it in euros? What currency does Canonical actually use internally?
<popey> Ponies!
<Technoviking> pink ponies!
<vish> Marks!
<nigelb> Narwhals!
<paultag> vish: ha!
<popey> Tears of Banshee developers.
<sense> vish: How much Marks would one earn a year? :)
<mhall119> pink narwhals?
<paultag> Deutschmarks ;)
<Technoviking> Jono get paid in pennies, cause that is more metal:)
<nigelb> sense: its more like how many fractions of marks one earns a year :p
<jcastro> I've been paid in kilos of powder made from the ground up bones of unicorns before
<nigelb> jcastro: I thought you got paid in keybaords for banging on the head ;)
<sense> A shame you're not beign paid in Zimbabwean dollars, you'd been a billionaire by now.
<vish> lol!!
<mhall119> a zimbabwean billionare
<mhall119> which isn't the same as a real billionare
<sense> You could try to erase the words 'zimbabwean'  from the bills and pretend they are USD.
<mhall119> dang, my second to last week at work, and I'm going to blow it all following UDW
 * popey is amused to discover that jcastro posted the very first mail to the sounder list
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2004-August/000000.html
<jcastro> popey: yep
<nigelb> mhall119: hah, good idea
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> I love the things we used to consider awesome back then
<popey> :)
<jcastro> "* User account already in the audio group (yay!)"
<jcastro> "Desktop Preferences Menu Entry is getting crowded these days, but you
<jcastro> removed the HUGE debian menu, which is good."
<jcastro> hah
 * vish wonders why jcastro hides his @ubuntu id and uses @whiprush.org ;)  
<jcastro> still not fixed
<vish> maybe easier to deny its not him? ;p
<jcastro> that was my old domain, it expired like years ago
<maco> jcastro: Utopia?
<jcastro> project utopia
<jcastro> that's what they called the stack that let automounting work
<mhall119> progeny?
<jcastro> back then it was a big deal, in fact iirc ubuntu shipped with 2.6 and utopia before anyone else
<maco> when i hear "utopia," i think "the sky is like diamonds"
<vish> oh gosh! thats 2004!!!
 * maco looks at popey
<Technoviking> good times, good times
<sense> jcastro: Is 2.6 really that young?
<popey> hmm?
<maco> sense: dapper was only on 2.6.15....
<sense> mmm
<jcastro> sense: I think you meant to ask "am I really getting that old"
<popey> :)
<maco> iirc, Sarge is the release that let you choose between 2.4 and 2.6
<mhall119> jcastro: lol -1
 * mhall119 turns 30 in 1 week :(
<sense> I am getting old, ancient.
<Technoviking> it is my 19th wedding anniversary today:)
<maco> every summer i go "WOAH, ive been at this for X years? how much time have i wast--er..spent...on this stuff?"
<mhall119> congrats Technoviking
<maco> and my X is much smaller than many of yours, but *still*
<maco> Technoviking: woot woot
<popey> warty shipped with 2.6.8 iirc
<mhall119> maco: "invested"
<nigelb> Technoviking: wow, congrats!
<sense> Wait, what, they called HAL Project Utopia? :O
<maco> mhall119: heh
<mhall119> maco: at least, that's what I tell myself to justify it
<maco> mhall119: i heard some news about you, so that sounds valid
<mhall119> yeah, it did pay off ;)
<popey> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/ retro!
<Technoviking> yes, it is hard to believe someone would put up with me for so long
<jcastro> kirkland keeps VM images of all the old stuff somewhere
<mhall119> next release party, I want to try and get a computer running each Ubuntu release, side by side, for comparison
<mhall119> maybe every other release, since that would be a lot of computers
<popey> vm
<nigelb> jcastro: I think pitti has all the images
<nigelb> like all the released isos
<maco> nigelb: ubuntu museum
<maco> mhall119: all the x.04s and that one Late To Ship?
<popey> I am devising quiz questions about Ubuntu for the podcast this evening :D
<jcastro> popey: talk to lifeless, he has a bunch of trivia
<popey> ooo
<popey> I have 20 questions so far
<nigelb> lifeless must be asleep now though
<nigelb> or you may catch him at the other end of the day in a while
<popey> we're going to do this regularly :)
<nigelb> oooh
<nigelb> are they shiny prizes involved?
<popey> nah, its just for fun
<popey> we're quizzing eachother :)
<nigelb> hah
<popey> we each take turns to come up with questions to quiz eachother with, and of course people listening can play along :)
<nigelb> w00t, that sounds very interesting
 * popey chuckles at bug 14475
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 14475 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Ubuntu's kernels wont boot without acpi=off" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/14475
<popey> oh
<popey> predates launchpad
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/desktop-bugs/2005-September/003240.html
<nigelb> http://people.canonical.com/~kirkland/Museum/
<nigelb> maco: there is a museum!
<dpm> jcastro, I'm done if you want to talk about api docs and WIs. Here or phone?
<jcastro> here is fine
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-dx-n-unity-places-api
<dpm> ok
<dpm> let me have a look...
<jcastro> specifically the A3 ones
<jcastro> I think Places docs can be pushed to Beta since they're still in progress upstream
<dpm> jcastro, so let me summarize the status of api docs, to see if you can use it to tick off some wi's:
<jcastro> heh
<dpm> we are publishing documentation extracted from the -doc and -dev packages
<dpm> It does not have a unified look, but gets the job done
<dpm> So for C-based APIs we're good, for e.g. Vala (i.e. unity) and to have docs for other bindings such as Python, kamstrup developed a tool to birng us 90% of the way
<jcastro> is it up somewhere yet?
<dpm> I'm publishing the output of this tool here, in the natty/GIR folder:
<dpm> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/api/
<dpm> it's on a cron job, so it's updated daily
<jcastro> is going to go on another user-visible thing for natty?
<dpm> although in the future it will be updated weekly and it will go on d.u.c/api
<jcastro> like on ubuntu.com?
<jcastro> ah perfect
<dpm> I've got a RT open to move it to d.u.c, but I've had to modify a couple of things on the script to be run there, so it might take until next week to be in there
<jcastro> ok
<dpm> here's an example of the Unity api docs:
<dpm> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/api/natty/GIR/python/Unity-3.0.html
<jcastro> can I move the one bullet to you?
<jcastro> I can rename it to
<jcastro> [jorge] Documentation complete and final on developer.ubuntu.com/api: TODO
<dpm> jcastro, sure
<jcastro> want it for beta or just unmilestoned, since I'm in there.
<dpm> jcastro, I think beta might be reasonable
<jcastro> cool
<jcastro> I've moved them both to beta
<dpm> sounds good
<jcastro> nice, the genned stuff looks nice
<jcastro> just need to spit it out to a user-nice-looking thing and we're done!
<dpm> yeah, kamstrup is a rockstar
<dholbach> dpm, thanks a bunch for your feedback
<dholbach> I'll reply tomorrow
<dpm> dholbach, sure, no rush, and no need to reply. Just use it if you find it useful :)
<dholbach> thanks again :)
<dpm> yw :)
<manish_> jcastro: your talk yesterday forms a content for a great writeup on unity
<jcastro> write it up!
<nigelb> jcastro: is the places api ready?
<manish_> jcastro: sure. Will you post it on omgubuntu  or your tumblog?
<dholbach> ok my friends, I'm calling it a day - see you all tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * manish_ hugs dholbach 
<jcastro> wherever you'd like
<jcastro> we can OMG IT if they dig it
<manish_> jcastro: previous ones are on http://ubuntutalk.tumblr.com
<jono> jcastro, did you get your objectives in the system?
<jcastro> crap!
<jcastro> I totally forgot this mornin
<jcastro> doing them now
<jcastro> ugh
<kim0> jcastro: man, I just created a facebook event and can't tell if it got the timezone right
<kim0> jcastro: can you check https://www.facebook.com/ubuntucloud
<kim0> is the event 16:00 UTC for you
<jcastro> Wednesday, March 23, 2011 at 6:00pm
<jcastro> sec, let me math
<kim0> that's wrong wtf is 6pm
<kim0> that's for me
<jcastro> hey
<kim0> not the whole world
<jcastro> maybe you can set it at UTC time for you and trick it
<kim0> would have been cool to adjust time for people
<kim0> you'd think that's what it'd do
<kim0> jcastro: do you see it 4pm-7pm now
<jcastro> 4pm still
<kim0> jcastro: 4pm not 6pm
<kim0> 4pm = 16:00 = right
<jcastro> nope, just 4pm
<jcastro> yes
<kim0> it can't UTC ..
<kim0> just prompts for which hour
<kim0> I've added 16:00UTC in description
<kim0> cool thanks
<jcastro> <--- lunch time!
<jcastro> I mean ... TACO TIME.
<popey> jcastro: wait!
<jcastro> ok
<popey> http://twitter.com/#!/popey/status/42645921351217152
<popey> please to be retweeting :D
<popey> *hugs*
<jcastro> DONE
<jcastro> I look forward to the new season
<popey> thanks dude!
<jcastro> "the one where we're british"
<popey> :)
<jcastro> popey:
<jcastro> have you tried upgrading nowish?
<jcastro> everything should be sorted
<jono> jcastro, where is that URL for testing GNOME Shell again?
<jcastro> http://gnome3.org/tryit.html
<jono> jcastro, and I just write this to a USB stick, just like I do with an Ubuntu ISO?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> the little script at the bottom does it all for you
<jcastro> or I suppose you can also get the latest fedora alpha or whatever
<jono> cool
<vish>  i dont think the Ubuntu USB creator works with that iso.. their own usb image writer (instructions on that page work good..)
<jono> it is writing it now :-)
<jcastro> I just used their script
<vish> me too..
<jono> ok done
<jono> rebooting
<jono> jcastro, you got the Unity updates now?
<jono> pretty damn sweet
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I wish I could resize the dash, that little widget makes me want to resize
<jono> jcastro, yeah
<jcastro> they fixed the multimonitor in the panel now
<jcastro> so I am finally almost set
<jcastro> all I need is the web app window matching fixed in bamf and I'm all set
<jono> yeah it is feeling solid
<jcastro> super1, chrome, super2, gmail
<jcastro> is how I roll
<cjohnston> jcastro: when you mouseover the logo does unity sometimes appear but very faded?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> I think that's a hint that there's a launcher there
<cjohnston> is that a feature/
<cjohnston> ok
<jcastro> I don't like it, I liked how it was before
<cjohnston> how do you make it appear completely?
<cjohnston> cause clicking causes the other window
<jcastro> either turn off autohide, click the button, or hit super
<jcastro> yeah, that's annoying
<jcastro> there's some dash/launcher/super interactions that need to be adjusted
<jcastro> for example "tap" on super is supposed to launch dash
<cjohnston> even super brings up the window
<jcastro> but a normal super is supposed to launch the launcher
<cjohnston> hmm
<jcastro> but like, the thresholds are kind of raw
<jcastro> so it just launches crap
<jcastro> it's much better this week
<maco> um, maybe make it double-tap versus hold-down?
<jcastro> I expect it'll get nicer here as we figure out the exact key thresholds
<cjohnston> theres a new unity update today
<jcastro> cjohnston: oh, do you not have that?
<cjohnston> i got one yesterday
<cjohnston> but theres another today i guess
<jcastro> ah dude
<jcastro> update now
<jcastro> oh and
<jcastro> 14:20 <Jason> open ccsm
<jcastro> 14:20 <Jason> and change it to always slide
<jcastro> 14:20 <Jason> in the experimental tab
<jcastro> 14:20 <Jason> thats how *I* think it shoudl work
<cjohnston> whats that for
<jcastro> the funky half fade
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> was that from a pm or a channel
<jcastro> pm
<jcastro> but you can always ask in #ayatana
<jcastro> but ask me, I like to traffic cop the guys so people bother me instead of them
<cjohnston> I always do come do you
<cjohnston> ;-)
<jcastro> \o/
<cjohnston> thats why i sent my buddy to you that night
<jcastro> anyway, today's update is much better wrt. the super key
<jcastro> though it's not quite there
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> i want my super space back fro do
<cjohnston> for
<maco> jcastro: you know how you can test double-click speed and have a little slider to set it for like "i'm a really slow double-clicker" mode? maybe you need one of those
<jcastro> not sure
<jcastro> I'm behind on what's going on a11y wise
<maco> given things like arthritis, i suspect some thresholds could need to be raised for some people
<doctormo> Just had lunch with mdz, fun fun
<maco> doctormo: on which side of the pond?
<doctormo> This one, he was visiting Lexington
<maco> ah
<cjohnston> jcastro: why does my dash show up across the whole screen
<jcastro> there should be a toggle thing on the bottom right corner of it
<cjohnston> i dont see one
<jcastro> you're up to date?
<cjohnston> it almost appears as if it goes below the bottom of my screen
<cjohnston> ya
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> sounds like a bug
<cjohnston> did you ever find out about bug 711033 being bitesize
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711033 in unity "Add the ability to remove mounted drives from the Unity launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711033
<mhall119> it does that on my netbook too
<mhall119> but I have very low-res screen
<cjohnston> jcastro:
<cjohnston> http://img18.imageshack.us/i/unity.png/
<jcastro> not sure
<mhall119> is there still going to be a "netbook" version of Unity?
 * mhall119 looks as the screenshot
<mhall119> you have an IRC problem cjohnston
<cjohnston> ?
<mhall119> there's what, 60 irssi windows open?
<cjohnston> too many channels
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> i skip some numbers
<mhall119> stop trying to rationalize it and just admit you have an addiction
<cjohnston> maybe
<cjohnston> 12 of them are pm windows
<cjohnston> one one fo /45
<jono> jcastro, ping?
<jcastro> jono: pong
<jono> jcastro, can you follow up with Marjo and Alex L and ensure that the Unity triaging documentation is finalized and on the Ubuntu Wiki
<jono> we should get the word out and encourage folks to participate
<jcastro> sure
<jono> thanks, pal
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs
<jcastro> FYI
<jcastro> that's where they live
<jono> cool
<cjohnston> jcastro: did you see http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27286/
<cjohnston> kim0: pm?
<jcastro> shrug
<jcastro> I don't really see what I can do there
<cjohnston> Just showin ya mostly..
<vish> how did it get approved by 3 mods? i wonder how is that even an idea/question.. o.0
<cjohnston> the idea is to provide a better tested product i believe.
<cjohnston> i cant figure out how half the stuff on there gets past any sort of qa tho
<jcastro> jono: k I asked skaet to put it in the tech overview, I'll have it finalized and stuff for the thursday push
<jcastro> <-- caffeine, bbiab
<kim0> cjohnston: ping
<kim0> cjohnston: feel free to pm me
<popey> jcastro: not updated today, will do tomorrow, my biggest issue is nvidia edid error, so it gets my screen res all wrong
<popey> bug 725600
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725600 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "nvidia EDID issue, wrong resolution selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725600
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-02
<jcastro> popey:
<jcastro> man dude
<jcastro> so I went to a martini bar
<jcastro> and was like "you know what, with A3 coming out, I think I will have an ubuntini"
<jcastro> so I brought the recipe
<jcastro> but they didn't have grape soda
<jcastro> so they substituted grape vodka
<paultag> jcastro: winrar!
<paultag> jcastro: how was it?
<jcastro> it was disgusting
<jcastro> and strong
<jcastro> so I closed the nite with some ... bikinitinis
<jcastro> I don't know why I am telling you this
<jcastro> they were so good though
<paultag> jcastro: sick, bra
<paultag> see what I did there? HA!
<paultag> jcastro: yo dude, what ever happened to the audio free culture showcase?
<jcastro> dunno, design runs FCS now
<paultag> jcastro: the page still says they're looking for maverick goods
<paultag> jcastro: are we not doing that jazz anymore (no pun intended)
<jcastro> no idea
<paultag> cool, thanks jcastro
 * mhall119 throws a Paula Deen at paultag 
<paultag> I fugg'n hate Paula Deen
<mhall119> oh, Paula Deen riding a Narwhal
<mhall119> someone needs to do that
<paultag> let's deep fry butter deep fried in butter battered and fried in oil
<mhall119> I deep fried pork chops yesterday
<paultag> mhall119: that's normal. Paula Deen has a fettish with lard and butter
<mhall119> you say that like it's a bad thing
<paultag> I sure as hell do
<paultag> I like my food neat, fresh, clean, and not dripping fat.
<paultag> that's how I cook every meal, and that's how I'll eat :)
<mhall119> so....I guess I won't be inviting you over for dinner
<paultag> mhall119: Hey, I'm not hating, it's just how I prefer my food :)
<mhall119> wait, is dripping with it's own fat okay?
<paultag> mhall119: I mean, it can be. I hate adding crap
<mhall119> so, maybe BBQ then
<paultag> I love BBQ
<mhall119> rolled in lard then deep fried
<paultag> just lost me ;)
<mhall119> how about just dry rub and vinager then
<paultag> mmmhum!
<paultag> mhall119: I think you'd like my veal brascioletini.
<mhall119> I like any food I can't pronounce
<paultag> mhall119: you'd find it rather nice -- veal with proscuitto inside, then fontina inside that, wrapped, covered with breadcrumbs and rocked out in cooking chery
<paultag> mhall119: it's like deep frying, but it won't kill you as fast. That and it's a perfect dish with some pasta
<mhall119> that does sound tasty
<paultag> damn skippy it does ;)
<mhall119> you had me at proscuitto
<paultag> mhall119: a man after my heart
<paultag> damn, now I want to make some. Way too late to eat, though
<mhall119> yeah :(
<nigelb> morning
<nigelb> ugh, I hate the wiki :|
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> can a community council person help with removing a deleted profile from ~ubuntumembers please
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+members?active_start=300&active_batch=75
<AlanBell> there is an entry in the group for Nick Fox ~nickj-fox and that profile has been deleted
<AlanBell> the 410 error on https://launchpad.net/~nickj-fox is tripping up one of my scripts
<nigelb> dholbach should be up soon
<nigelb> AlanBell: though you could fix the script instead of the other way around
 * nigelb runs
<AlanBell> it makes the python lplib code fall over in a bit of an ungainly heap
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> Morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach & kim0
<kim0> nigelb: hey man
<nigelb> dholbach: logs updated on wiki :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb, hey kim0
<dholbach> I noticed - thanks
<nigelb> oh, right.  You're the big brother of the wiki :p
<dholbach> no, not any more
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> but select parts I still get to know about
<nigelb> heh
<dpm> hey dholbach, hey kim0
<dholbach> heya dpm
<dpm> hey :)
<kim0> dpm: hey man
<dpm> hey hey, how are you doing kim0? :-)
<kim0> going good
<kim0> :)
<dpm> cool
<dpm> dholbach, I'm using Sphinx to create a simple but nice looking doc. It's awesome!
<dholbach> excellent
<duanedesign> morning all
<Pendulum> hiya duanedesign
<duanedesign> hey Pendulum
<huats> morning
<duanedesign> o/
<popey> 01:52:27 < jcastro> and was like "you know what, with A3 coming out, I think I will have an ubuntini"
<popey> 01:53:22 < jcastro> it was disgusting
<popey> +1
<AlanBell> popey: dholbach: can one of you remove  ~nickj-fox from ~ubuntu-members please
<popey> AlanBell: why?
<popey> AlanBell: https://launchpad.net/~nickj-fox looks gone
<AlanBell> exactly
<popey> exactly what?
<AlanBell> when going through the list with lplib it falls over in a heap when it gets to that point
<popey> heh
<popey> sounds like a lp bug to me
<AlanBell> so ~ubuntu-members has a "membership" record for that person
<nigelb> popey: he's asking you for his own materialistic gains :p
<AlanBell> then do go membership.member.name or whatever and it gets upset
<AlanBell> it is kind of an unhandled situation in python lplib
<nigelb> can you do a try catch right thee?
<AlanBell> probably
<popey> done
<AlanBell> thanks
<popey> np
<nigelb> all hail popey! :p
<jcastro> jay foe
<jcastro> JFo: what's on the playlist for the day
<JFo> well, right now it is a new mashup album by titus jones
<JFo> pretty good stuff
<JFo> let me get you a link
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> I am on one
<jcastro> JOURNEY
<jcastro> is the band of the day
<JFo> http://www.titusjones.com/
<JFo> yep, I am listening to his Journey mashup right now :)
<JFo> got Styx queued up next
<jcastro> just a small town girl
<jcastro> living in a loney world
<JFo> :)
<paultag> /quit
<paultag> god I hate journey :)
<IdleOne> JFo: thanks for the link.
<JFo> IdleOne, my pleasure
<JFo> this guy is my favorite new mashup artist
 * IdleOne is considering actually standing up to dance
<jcastro> paultag hates everything
<paultag> jcastro: I've started hating people in advance.
<JFo> it gets it out of the way so the real work can begin I imagine
<IdleOne> paultag: good to know. I won't be insulted when we actually meet and you don't shake my hand.
<paultag> IdleOne: I hate people, I'm not rude :)
<IdleOne> haha
<paultag> distinction :)
<jcastro> I hate people too
<IdleOne> People hate because I'm rude
<paultag> I think we'll all get along
<IdleOne> so far I am really liking this mashup
<JFo> that the Journey one IdleOne
<JFo> ?
<IdleOne> no the one one the home page
<JFo> sorry, got a bit ahead with my enter key
<JFo> ah
<paultag> I want to do a mashup with Rachmaninoff and some rap. I need to find some rap in c-sharp minor
<paultag> I feel like that could just be awesome
<JFo> paultag, I have one that is beethoven's 5th and Jamie Fox Goldigger
<JFo> very nice fit
<IdleOne> which is the journey one, title?
<nigelb> paultag, paultag, paultag!
<nigelb> whats with all the hate? :D
<IdleOne> I think I got it
<nigelb> morning JFo, jcastro
<jcastro> hi
<JFo> IdleOne, don't stop believin' in this love on earth
<IdleOne> yup
<JFo> morning nigelb
<JFo> glad you are better
<paultag> hey nigelb :)
<paultag> nigelb: because I don't like people :)
<nigelb> JFo: im so glad I'm better and back in the interwebs
<paultag> JFo: that's awesoem :)
<nigelb> paultag: lol
<IdleOne> I am torn between mashup and Big Bang Theory episode
<paultag> JFo: I heard the most amazing take on beethoven the other day
<JFo> oh yeah?
<paultag> JFo: yeah. I usually don't care for it because it's usually played so dry, but the techincal chops of this lady were amazing. Let me find the link
<paultag> JFo: Ah, found it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zucBfXpCA6s&feature=relmfu
 * JFo opens
<paultag> JFo: I'm pretty sure she's crazy in the head.
<IdleOne> ha
<JFo> aren't we all?
<JFo> :)
<paultag> +1 there
<paultag> I've never heard beethoven played with such flair and speed
<nigelb> +1 JFo
<JFo> paultag, http://www.soop.ca/bootie/bestofbootie2006/12%20-%20A%20plus%20D%20-%20Beethoven%27s%20Fifth%20Gold%20Digger.mp3
<JFo> there is the one I mentioned
<paultag> JFo: oh jeez. awesome
<JFo> heh
<paultag> JFo: thanks dude, this is already pretty sweet.
<paultag> JFo: Oh! I've totally heard this! This was in a movie!
<paultag> I think, right?
<JFo> not sure
<JFo> but I'd be interested if you found it in one
<JFo> wow, her fingers are like spaghetti
<paultag> JFo: Oh, no. I'm thinking that version of beethoven in the background -- that was in eastbound and down
<paultag> JFo: yeah! She's nuts!
<JFo> ah
<paultag> JFo: hahaha, this is great
<JFo> :)
<paultag> JFo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nHrh3EdzIs <-- 2:51, this is where I heard that version :)
<JFo> paultag, that was some nasty bass in the beginning
<paultag> JFo: inorite?
<JFo> that was awesome
<paultag> JFo: that show is pure gold
<paultag> JFo: "Just like neil armstrong, I went to the moon and back, and *no one* gave a shit"
<JFo> yep, you know he is originally from Shelby, NC (about 20 minutes from where I am)
<paultag> JFo: no shit
<maco> paultag: language
<JFo> paultag, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenny_Powers
<JFo> :)
<IdleOne> someone asked if there is a way to get all of the Ubuntu free culture songs other than copying all of them from the live CD? anybody know if they are hosted in one place?
<paultag> JFo: you should get a cutout and stand next to a shelby sign
<JFo> heh
<maco> JFo: one night i sent my sister a vid on YouTube of the song Bass Tribute with pics of all different bassists, and i pointed out which was Marcus Miller then told her about Larry Graham being known for slap and things like that, and sent another so she could hear Jaco, and told her about Michael Manring's basses. she was really surprised to learn there's so many styles and greats
<JFo> oh yeah, Pastorius is one of my favorites
<paultag> Wooten!
<maco> JFo: she boggled at the "Jaco's playing on a fretless bass" thing "what?" "you know the metal bars on a guitar to tell you where your finger goes? he plays without them"
<JFo> him too, got to see him play in Greenville
<paultag> when I want something awesome to play, I play wooten :)
 * maco has seen Wooten twice
<JFo> maco, I bet she did
 * nigelb renames channel to #ubuntu-music-freaks
 * JFo removed the -music
<maco> nigelb: more like #ubuntu-bassists
<maco> though we need barry for that
<paultag> <-- bassist
<nigelb> heh
<JFo> true
<maco> i want my bass :(
<maco> 250 miles away
<maco> must get mum to bring it when she visits next month
<JFo> paultag, did you know that Victor gives free lessons in some music stores?
<popey> my brean saw ubuntu-bassists as ubuntu-bas**rds
<paultag> JFo: yeah, he's awesome. Runs a camp, too. Gave a friend of mine one of his basses
<paultag> I've got my babies. Stingray 3EQ, Rickenbacker 4001, P-Bass [American|Mexican]
<nigelb> popey: oh, I see you love bass :p
<JFo> yep, it is right outside of Nashville
<nigelb> maco: you play?
<JFo> popey, :)
<JFo> that too
<popey> :)
<nigelb> paultag: I didn't know you played dude
<maco> nigelb: used to. i worked in a guitar store
<paultag> nigelb: yeah. I play piano, bass, guitar, accordion
<nigelb> maco: o.O
<maco> i have a Dean Edge
<nigelb> I'm limited to piano :)
<nigelb> I know nothing about guitars or bass
<paultag> Hell, I think I recorded me playing something stupid for one of my friends on accordion if you want to see that ;)
 * popey hugs JFo 
 * JFo hugs popey  :)
<paultag> nigelb: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1202331/songofstorms.ogv <-- the song of storms from Zelda. Not my best work, just had to prove a bet
<nigelb> hrm, why isn't it playing
<nigelb> bah, chrome killed that page
<nigelb> Anyway, I'm listening to blur song 2 after watching bmw hire series
<maco> nigelb: http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v27/192/38/5319221/n5319221_30624343_8316.jpg  me in high school
<nigelb> maco: oh. Wow.
<paultag> I wonder why nerds propensity towards music
<maco> uses both brain halves
<paultag> maco: humm. true.
<paultag> it might be because it's technical
<paultag> and personally challanging
<paultag> (leveling up mentality)
<JFo> I use it because it is nothing like what I do during the day
 * JFo has his bass with him now
<paultag> JFo: got mine next to me (next to the accordion) :)
 * AlanBell is working out how to play piano
<paultag> when I'm thinking about coding, I play bass
<JFo> same here
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Technoviking> 0/quit
<mhall119> man, unity's build-dep is 220M?
<nigelb> haha
<dholbach> jono, I'll need a few more seconds because of UDW and some CC stuff
<jono> hey all
<nigelb> hey jono
<jono> dholbach, no worries - call is not for 8mins :-)
<dholbach> yeah, still, might be 2-3 minutes late
<jono> dholbach, if you are that is cool
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> jono, skype started, ready to go
<dholbach> (once it transmitted my credit card information and everything - just a sec ;-))
<dholbach> jono, go go go
<jono> dholbach, kim0, jcastro, dpm one sec
<jcastro> one sec!
<dholbach> jono, I couldn't hear you, but sound generally works and I had activity on the mic
 * kim0 races to finish his virtio blog post
<jono> dpm, cant hear you
<dpm> jono, can you call me again?
<dholbach> dpm, is your mic unmuted?
<dpm> I had to select another sound input source, and skype does not seem to detect that while in a call
<mhall119> cjohnston: warning, I made some changes to the Setup section
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston any progress on HOF ?
<mhall119> daker: cdbs did some work on in a couple weeks ago
<mhall119> I haven't had a chance to look at his branch though
<daker> ok
<jono> jcastro, can you do me a favor and hop on mumble, need to test my mic
<jcastro> yep, let me unplug and replug stuff
<jcastro> jono: ok all set
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> big hugs
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<AlanBell> nhandler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports shows December as the report in progress
 * nigelb pokes nigel-cloud 
<nigel-cloud> hrm, not bad.  irccloud.com
<vish> popey: you might want to comment on Bug 646669 ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646669 in ayatana-design "Trash label mismatch Nautilus" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646669
<popey> hah
<popey> done
<vish> thx..
<vish> as soon as i noticed the description update, i went but but, we just renamed it from wastebasket to rubbish bin :D
<jcastro> nigel-cloud: it's what I use!
<nigelb> jcastro: ohhhh
<nigelb> jcastro: you pay for it yet?
<jcastro> yep
<nigelb> worth it?
<nigelb> I like the UI.  Very slick
<nigelb> I'll probably use it friday for the session
<jcastro> it's what I used
<nigelb> very friendly when we switch between computers and OSes
<nigelb> I don't want to get addicted and end up paying for it
<jcastro> it's cheaper for me than a linode for IRC
<jcastro> which is all I was using it for
<nigelb> ah, that makes sense
<nigelb> but my rackspace server is cheaper than linode at the lower end, and I use it for other stuff too
<nigelb> the arm session seems to have lots of interest
<jono> Q+A in 10 mins
<jono> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<jono> feel free to tweet
<evilduanedesign> nigel-cloud: i have been trying irccloud out too
<jcastro> <-- caffeine refill
<cjohnston> +1.. I think I'm gonna do that jcastro
<JFo> caffeine won't help me just now
 * JFo slaps LP
<jcastro> I know right
<cjohnston> JFo: !
<JFo> cjohnston !
<JFo> :)
<akgraner> heck a caffeine drip to an artery wouldn't help me at the moment...
<akgraner> dang I feel like I am as slow as molasses in the winter today
<cjohnston> no update to uds.ubuntu.com :-(
<maco> i should make another cup of mate
<maco> long-lasting caffeine with no crash and no jitters :D
<maco> (its like tea, but a different plant from south america)
<JFo> akgraner, you are lucky... I have been doing bad things at twice the speed today
 * JFo thinks monday swapped with today
<JFo> I find I am doing more correction than fix
 * AlanBell reads a tl;dr from JFo
<JFo> heh
<AlanBell> JFo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHPOzQzk9Qo
<JFo> AlanBell, heh, I try
<jcastro> <3 JFo
<jcastro> I've been a fan since Deadwood
 * JFo hugs jcastro 
<JFo> lol
<JFo> speaking of which, I have a new knife
<JFo> hey, if you guys heard of a talk entitled "Forgive me Linus for I have sinned" would you be interested in attending it?
<popey> WHATS THAT YOU SAY!?
<popey> YES! NEW PODCAST!
<popey> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2011/03/02/s04e01-new-frontier/
<popey> ahem
<popey> </spam>
<JFo> !
<jono> czajkows1i, around?
<AlanBell> jono: on holiday in spain
<jono> ahhh right
<nhandler> AlanBell: That is mainly due to us getting behind on UWN. I can update the wiki though
<jcastro> Technoviking: ping
<jcastro> cjohnston: where do bugs for www.ubuntu.com go?
<jcastro> ubuntu-website still?
<cjohnston> jcastro: you can put it there and ill put it correct.
<jcastro> cjohnston: ok filed
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/728095
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728095 in ubuntu-website "Create an Ubuntu Values Page" [High,Confirmed]
<cjohnston> jcastro: its been reassigned
<cjohnston> ill try to talk to them tomorro
<cjohnston> w
<jcastro> ta
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> I didn't know there was a -content
<cjohnston> ya.. but they don't all belong to content either
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-03
<nigelb> morning
<pleia2> doctormo: btw, my slides for the ubucon asking for help talk (including yours!) are up here: http://princessleia.com/presentations/FindingHelpInUbuntuScale9x.pdf
<pleia2> don't have a video link yet
<doctormo> thanks pleia2!
<doctormo> How did it go?
<pleia2> went well I think :)
<pleia2> the whole day was really great, nhaines did an amazing job pulling it all together
<pleia2> hmm, I gave credit when I spoke, but I need to add license and credit to these slides, sorry about that
 * pleia2 will revise tomorrow
<doctormo> pleia2: You caught it before I could say anything ;-) yes, the license specifies attribution.
<doctormo> Thanks for the nod, I'm sure you mentioned in the talk part
<pleia2> yeah, I called your slides the pretty ones and mine the boring ones ;)
<doctormo> If ever you want the style as an empty slide, it's very easy to make.
<jono> kim0, ping?
<vish> doctormo: jaopinto seems to have quit over the banshee "issue".. (just noticed your comment)
<kim0> Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> Morning man
<dholbach> hey kim0
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach and kim0
<dpm> hey :)
<kim0> dpm: hey morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach, kim0
<nigelb> oh hey dpm :)
<kim0> nigelb: hey man :)
<dpm> heya nigel
<nigelb> err,don't we have a text browser by default in ubuntu?
<nigelb> what is it called?
<dpm> lynx?
<nigelb> I got it! w3m :)
<evilduanedesign> morning friends
<nigelb> morning evilduanedesign :)
<jussi> evilduanedesign: no... wrong! just wrong - only staff are supposed to have the evil aliases :P
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> oops
<evilduanedesign> >:)
<evilduanedesign> better
<nigelb> haha
<duanedesign>  /8
<Pendulum> dholbach: all the logs from yesterday are up in case you need them this morning :)
<dholbach> thanks Pendulum
<duanedesign> woot
<nigelb> duanedesign: did you read y'day's ARM session?
<nigelb> It was great! I was only glancing and I got pulled into it :p
<jcastro> cjohnston: ping
<kim0> nigelb: got a link for that arm session
<nigelb> kim0: yup, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1103/UbuntuARM
<kim0> thanks :)
 * kim0 adds to his list of toread
<jcastro> buenas mornings
<jcastro> kim0: so, I've gone down the rabbit hole, I am now customizing my xbmc theme
<kim0> jcastro: hehe :) have fun
<cjohnston> jcastro: sir?
<jcastro> hi
<cjohnston> howdy
<cjohnston> you need to learn to speak southern
<jcastro> hey so is there a way I can communicate to the website team that this diversity thing is really high priority?
<jcastro> an employee would be preferrable because I can yell at that point, heh
<cjohnston> I have a meeting with Ale on Tuesday to discuss
<cjohnston> they have some sort of deadline tomorrow
<cjohnston> if you want to join #ubuntu-website I can get you started tho
<jcastro> that would be awesome
<jcastro> one sec, it takes me 50 minutes to find my bug
<cjohnston> bug 728095
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728095 in ubuntu-website-content "Create an Ubuntu Values Page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728095
<JFo> is it just me or has anyone else had to update 3 times this week?
<nigelb> I stopped counting...
<JFo> very odd
<JFo> I realize I update more often than most, but this is ridiculous
<cjohnston> ive been getting them about twice a day
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 4 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<dholbach> dpm, ready to go?
<dpm> dholbach, \o/
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<Technoviking> jcastro: pong
<Technoviking> jcastro: sorry for the delay
<jcastro> oh no worries
<jcastro> hey I filed a bug for the diversity statement to get it on the website
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/728095
<jcastro> just fyi
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728095 in ubuntu-website-content "Create an Ubuntu Values Page" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> I pinged alejandra over mail to let her know we'd like this asap
<jcastro> anyway, jono said you were the one that brought up just having a values page?
<Technoviking> jcastro: awesome, I think that will make a bold statement of who we are
<Technoviking> jcastro: I meantion it at the CC meeting
<jcastro> cool, I wanted to show you the bug just in case there's something you wanted to add or comment on
<Technoviking> I will subscribe to it ASAP
<Technoviking> mark as invalid?
<dholbach> dpm, ich mach 'ne (sehr) kurze Einführung vorher
<dpm> dholbach, cool, danke
<Pendulum> jono_: just giving you a heads up that I'm not going to be able to manage our call today. Sorry!
<jono_> Pendulum, np
<mhall119> Technoviking: it was only marked invalid on ubuntu-website, because it was moved to ubuntu-website-content, which is the more accurage project for it to be assigned to
<Technoviking> oic
<Technoviking> thanks
<duanedesign> jono_: if you are still interested in talking about the Beginners Team let me know and maybe we can work out a time to chat.
<nigelb> dholbach: lots of Indians, if only we could convert them all into contributors ;)
<dholbach> as long as we continue to make it easier and reach out I'm sure we'll attract a lot of people from all over the place :)
<nigelb> yeah :)
<nigelb> we managed to get one LD dev last night \o/
<dholbach> nice
<dpm> ok everyone, time to call it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<nigelb> g'nite dpm
<nigelb> thanks for the lovely session :)
<dpm> godd night nigelb, thanks :)
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> big hugs
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<nigelb> I'm calling it a day too.  Laters all.
<jono_> rick interview right now in -classroom
<jcastro> jono_: hey so I'm not going to mention the Python Places thing until tomorrow
<jcastro> I would be drowned by scrollbars and A3
<jono_> jcastro, np
<jono_> jcastro, scrollbars?
<jcastro> kamstrup blogged it but I want to bang the drum a bit more, today is too full, I can't compete with that
<jcastro> see planet and omg
 * mhall119 is already thinking of a loco-dir places daemon
<jcastro> Technoviking: cjohnston: jono_: diversity statement should be done tomorrow or mondayish according to Alejandra
<Technoviking> jcastro: awesome
<jcastro> paultag: who's in charge over in ohio?
<jcastro> you and jacob still?
<jcastro> jono_: please RT my last thing on filing unity bugs
<jono_> will do, one sec
<czajkowski> jono_: boo
<czajkowski> am on hols
<jono_> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> jono_: you were looking for me
<jono_> czajkowski, yeah wanted to discuss Ubuntu Global Jam
<czajkowski> jono_: many more teams suscribed?
<jono_> we have 9 events
<jono_> wanted to get that number up
<jono_> I have asked my guys to focus on this, wanted to see if the LoCo Council can help?
<czajkowski> were hoping to run a q&a session
<czajkowski> at our next council meeting
<czajkowski> its a low number tbnh this cycle
<czajkowski> weve had a lot higher in the past
<czajkowski> kinda frustrating also
<czajkowski> :s
<czajkowski> none of the spanish teams are taking part due to an event the following week
<jono_> right, this is why I want to raise the visibility of this
<m4n1sh> jono_: it clashes with gnome.asia event
<popey> czajkowski: your blog post is first hit
<popey> yet you have a url in it which isnt a link
<popey> you might want to fix that
<paultag> jcastro: there's a council now, but I'm all up in CLE
<paultag> jcastro: got your email, thanks dude
<paultag> it's been on hell of a day. Who's got cigs?
<jcastro> you and me both
<paultag> jcastro: dude, I found out I am currently not able to graduate, I'm 3 credits short.
<jcastro> !!!!
<jcastro> summer class?
<paultag> jcastro: so I signed up for two classes, one credit each which puts me at 18 crhrs
<jcastro> for this semester or summer?
<paultag> jcastro: and I'm needing to overload for one more, which is another 2K
<paultag> jcastro: this semster
<jcastro> dang.
<jcastro> I had to do 4.5 years
<jcastro> barely missed it
<paultag> jcastro: but the classes are at 7 AM, and one's typing 101
<jcastro> so only had to pass one class in the summer
<paultag> jcastro: damn dude
<jcastro> I got a 2.0 in it
<paultag> jcastro: that's where I'm at now
<jcastro> since it was only one class so I partied all summer
<paultag> aye
<jcastro> I totally aced "Inline Skating 110" though
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> jcastro: yeah, I really need some cigs right now. Ugh.
<jcastro> I quit
<jcastro> I only smoke at UDSes and rallies
<paultag> jcastro: bullshit
<jcastro> no bullshit
<paultag> jcastro: nice! grats :)
<jcastro> since I've been married
<jcastro> before it was "I only smoke when I drink"
<jcastro> hahahah
<paultag> jcastro: grats, dude
<jcastro> "every day"
<doctormo> jcastro: Congratulations, smoking is pig of a thing to quit.
<jcastro> I never really smoked alot
<jcastro> though I found myself smoking alot at some point, but then I met jill and that was that
<AlanBell> ooh jcastro, you could be helpful . . .
<jcastro> doubtful, but shoot
<jcastro> :)
 * AlanBell recruits jcastro to a super secret elite team of Ubuntu experts
<paultag> hah, like that exists :)
<paultag> can't fool me!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-04
<mhall119> my first attempt at a NattyWallpaper: http://www.flickr.com/photos/38053898@N02/5495416125/
<IdleOne> looks nice
<IdleOne> think you could write Ubuntu in the iceberg?
<IdleOne> make it look like it is part of the ice
<nigelb> morning
<nigelb> mhall119: looks good
<mhall119> IdleOne: it's actually rocks, not ice, but maybe
<mhall119> my gimp skills aren't fantastic
<nigelb> so you say....
<mhall119> so I proved
<mhall119> anyway, I'm off to sleep
<mhall119> good morning nigelb
<nigelb> g'nite mhall119 :)
 * nigelb stabs the wiki again
<nigelb> 500 error 3 times out of 6 saves :|
<kim0> Morning
<nigelb> morning kim0
<nigelb> hey dpm, ara :)
<kim0> nigelb: hey
<kim0> hehe
<dpm> good morning all
<ara> morning dpm, nigelb, kim0
<dpm> hey nigelb, kim0, ara!
<kim0> dpm: ara  o/
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> kim0, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :)
<kim0> dholbach: hehe Thanks man :)
<nigelb> ohh
<nigelb>  _   _    _    ____  ______   __  ____ ___ ____ _____ _   _ ____    _ __   __
<nigelb> | | | |  / \  |  _ \|  _ \ \ / / | __ )_ _|  _ \_   _| | | |  _ \  / \\ \ / /
<nigelb> | |_| | / _ \ | |_) | |_) \ V /  |  _ \| || |_) || | | |_| | | | |/ _ \\ V /
<nigelb> |  _  |/ ___ \|  __/|  __/ | |   | |_) | ||  _ < | | |  _  | |_| / ___ \| |
<nigelb> |_| |_/_/   \_\_|   |_|    |_|   |____/___|_| \_\|_| |_| |_|____/_/   \_\_|
<nigelb>  
<nigelb> kim0: ^^ :)
<kim0> woah !! man
<nigelb> :d
<nigelb> Also, morning dholbach :)
<kim0> hehe
<dpm> happy birthday kim0!!!
<kim0> dpm: thanks :)
 * dpm hugs kim0 :)
 * kim0 hugs dpm :)
<Tm_T> it's not thursday...
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dpm> brb, restarting session...
<nigelb> dpm: hey got a min?
<dpm> nigelb, sure
<nigelb> dpm: does this mail look fine for the translators list? http://nigel.ietherpad.com/12
<dpm> nigelb, looks great, I've only added a "thank you" line at the end
<nigelb> dpm: I noticed.  Thanks for reviewing :)
<dpm> nigelb, you can also add a comment on the wall on the ubuntu.translators FB page
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> Will do
<dpm> and tweet/dent (ubuntul10n)
<nigelb> Please RT! http://twitter.com/#!/nigelbabu/status/43637271618002945
<duanedesign> morningn all
<nigelb> morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> helloooo nigelb
<nigelb> haha, tumblr down again! poor jcastro
<duanedesign> nigelb: time for a quick pm?
<nigelb> duanedesign: sure
<nigelb> my irc client stopped working
<nigelb> no conversation in any channel!
<nigelb> !ping
<ubot2> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<jcastro> mhall119_: did you try out making a Place?
<mhall119_> jcastro: I ran kamstrup's python-place example
<mhall119_> I haven't tried writing my own
<jcastro> do you have it handy like screenshotable?
<mhall119> no, it's running on my netbook, which is at home atm
<jcastro> k
<mhall119> I can get a screenshot tonight if you want it
<mhall119> but it'll be 800x480, so it may not look great
<jcastro> no worries, I'll just roll without one
<mhall119> ok
<nigelb> Finally places is here \o/
<dholbach> Last day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<nigelb> 15? o.O
<nigelb> oh boy.  I need to finish dinner
<Technoviking> morning all
<mhall119> eat fast nigelb, you're up!
<nigelb> I'm here
 * dholbach hugs popey_
 * duanedesign hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs you all back :)
<popey_> gah
<popey_> stupid irc
<dholbach> ok my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great WE everyone
<dholbach> and see you next week!
<dholbach> hugs to you all
<nigelb> kim0: we're nearly done, you all set?
<kim0> nigelb: yeah
<kim0> on the clock
<nigelb> awesome :)
<cjohnston> jcastro: any chance you could help us locate kirkland
<cjohnston> and jderose
<jcastro> what's up?
<nigelb> we've managed to text kirkland.  need more help with jderose
<nigelb> jcastro: lightning talks at UDW
<cjohnston> we are missing those two for UDW
<jcastro> oh is this for a session?
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> on it
<jcastro> ok I don't know jderose
<jcastro> I can text kirkland but you guys already did that?
<nigelb> we did that already
<nigelb> but if you can remind him its for the session that might help :)
<nigelb> we can wait for 20 mins at least
<jcastro> k
<nigelb> TWITTER. let me tweet to the novacut guys
<nigelb> arg, they use the web for twitter.  Not a phone.
<jcastro> ok I texted kirland
<nigelb> thanks jcastro
 * nigelb hugs jcastro 
<nigelb> jcastro: did kirkland reply? I suppose he's driving.
<jcastro> no response yet
<nigelb> he's the only person we're missing.  everyone else turned up \o/
<cjohnston> jcastro: still no update to uds.u.c :-(
<jono_> jcastro, did you mail your locos yet?
<jcastro> not yet, I've been busy with some places stuff today
<jono_> jcastro, remember, the deadline is the end of today
<jono_> as I mentioned on Wed
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> hmm I thought the loco council was going to send something out?
<jcastro> am I sending it to the lists or to the leaders?
<jono_> jcastro, we discussed this on Wed, and I mailed the team
<jono_> you are targeting N and S America
<jono_> mailing each of the leaders from the teams
<jono_> see the mail I sent
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> jono_: done
<jcastro> <--- EOD
<doctormo> jcastro: Thanks for the invite to the global jam.
<doctormo> My IRC has been horrible today, although got a +1 from a local center to run and teach Ubuntu.
<popey> jono_: nice response to Chuck
<jono_> thanks popey
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-05
<doctormo> jcastro: can I ping you private?
 * mhall119 loves this map: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<mhall119> 60 upcoming loco team events
<nigelb> morning
<nigelb> yawn, sleeping at 3 am wasn't a great idea in retrospect
<duanedesign> mello all
<duanedesign> hmm, and hello all
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-06
<kim0> hmm, someone is asking what steps they can do to integrate a new language "human language" into Ubuntu .. do they file a bug somewhere ?
<Pendulum> kim0: I assume they mean like translations?
<kim0> Pendulum: hmm
<kim0> Pendulum: can u write the last comment on http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2011/03/fast-win7-kvm-virtiodisk-net-install.html
<kim0> s/write/read/ :)
<Pendulum> yeah, that looks like asking about translating, but I"m happy to answer so that if I"m wrong you can correct :P
<Pendulum> kim0: commented with translations info :)
<kim0> Pendulum: awesome :) hehe thanks man
<kim0> oops
<Pendulum> haha
<kim0> I always do that
<kim0> sorry :s
<Pendulum> I know
<kim0> hehe
<Pendulum> s'ok :)
<Pendulum> you won't do it when you meet me in person :P
<kim0> virtual hugs :)
 * Pendulum hugs kim0 :)
<czajkows1i> aloha
<czajkows1i> I'm back
<czajkows1i> :)
<Pendulum> czajkows1i: fix your nick :P .... p.s. welcome back!
<czajkowski> better
<Pendulum> yes!
<jcastro> hey alright wb czajkowski!
<jcastro> jono: ping
 * jcastro springs his trap
<jono> hey jcastro
<jono> uh oh
<jcastro> http://twitter.com/#!/castrojo/status/44475241052909568
<jcastro> rt pls?
<cjohnston> hehehe
<jcastro> you know, my tweet outreach is abysmal
<jcastro> 1098 followers
<AlanBell> I have a mere 413 stalkers
<czajkowski> jcastro: thanks
<czajkowski> hmm what has happened to my Bones tv show
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> jcastro: thank you
<paultag> hey czajkowski :)
<paultag> czajkowski: welcome back
<czajkowski> Thanks
<czajkowski> well deserved week away from Ubuntu was nice
<czajkowski> but also weird
<paultag> :)
<czajkowski> but good :)
<czajkowski> have lots of ideas though
<czajkowski> Reading http://www.chuckfrain.net/blog/2011/03/04/stepping-down-as-ubuntu-maryland-leader/
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-27
<mhall119> akgraner: I am sort of around
<mhall119> akgraner: all I have on my schedule for tomorrow is a call at 1pm, otherwise I'm free
 * nigelb puts "rewrite summit" onto mhall119's schedule :D
<mhall119> bzr branch lp:summit; cd summit; bzr remove *; echo "done" > newsummit.txt; bzr add newsummit.txt; bzr push;
<mhall119> 2w 94
<dpm> good morning all
<benonsoftware> Hi dpm
<dpm> hey benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> How are you?
<dpm> fine, thanks, had a nice weekend, and you?
<dpm> morning dholbach
<bkerensa> good dholbach
<bkerensa> morning*
<dholbach> hey dpm, hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> time to sleep I think :) got a busy week ahead of global jam
<dholbach> bkerensa, good night :)
<s-fox> Hello :-)
<bkerensa> .
<dpm> hi s-fox
<bkerensa> hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello dpm & bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: I decided no bed :(
<s-fox> How are you both ?
<bkerensa> s-fox: Good :D
<dholbach> bkerensa, can't sleep?
<dpm> allright, just finished replying to a long e-mail and can go back to "real" work
<bkerensa> dholbach: Unfortunately no... Its very odd... I go to bed at 10pm and wake at 6am and I'm tired all day =/ but I stay up till 4am and sleep for five hours and I'm fine :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, doing a bit of exercise helped me whenever my sleep cycle went out of whack
<czajkowski> fresh air or going to the gym works for me
<czajkowski> but not allowed do the latter till I get signed off by the consultant
<bkerensa> dholbach: :) Drinking Oregon Chai sometimes helps but I'll keep the exercise bit in mind
<dholbach> :)
<nigelb> I can vouch for the exercise bit as well.
<mhall119> dholbach: I noticed the Egyptian LoCo team has an event registered, but no venue
<mhall119> you might want to email them and see if they need assistance with that
<mhall119> I did the same for the Palestinian team
<dholbach> alright, will do
<s9iper1> ok
<bkerensa> mhall119: You don't have permission to view this pool <-- loco.u.c ?
<jokerdino> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usermode/+bug/602680 can i fix it then?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 602680 in usermode "Description: About Myself" [Low,Confirmed]
<jokerdino> the original assignee seems inactive.
<jokerdino> oh oops wrong room.
<mhall119> bkerensa: what pool are you trying to view?
<jokerdino> hm mhall119 can you verify if the gedit has quicklist or not?
<jokerdino> mine doesn't and i thought i would make one, but bilal seems to have submitted a patch earlier
<mhall119> jokerdino: doesn't look like it
<jokerdino> i see. what should i do now?
<mhall119> jokerdino: following my blog posts?
<jokerdino> not today.
<jokerdino> right. i am filing a bug.
<mhall119> jokerdino: http://www.mhall119.com has some articles on adding quicklists to app launchers
<jokerdino> well, yeah, that is why i am pinging you here.
<jokerdino> i will file a bug and submit the patch.
<mhall119> jokerdino: ok
<mhall119> I'm 99% sure that gedit is in Main, so it should be accepted
<mhall119> jokerdino: but it would still be best to submit the changes to upstream GEdit too
<jokerdino> next step :)
<jokerdino> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/941921 valid?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 941921 in gedit "gedit does not have a quicklist" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<jokerdino> lol, it got closed as a dupe.
<mhall119> jokerdino: so there was a gedit quicklist last cycle?
<jokerdino> yes, but it was removed before the stable release.
<mhall119> jokerdino: you might want to ping bilal in #ubuntu-unity then and get the whole story behind it
<dholbach> mhall119, ok, I mailed the team
<dholbach> huats, salut - comment ça va?
<huats> dholbach: hey
<huats> :)
<huats> I am fine thanks !
<huats> how are you ?
<huats> I haven't finished my bog post
<dholbach> huats, retour à la santé?
<huats> blog post
<huats> but it will be done by tomorrow :)
<dholbach> excellent
<huats> I am feeling better !
<dholbach> très bien :)
<huats> thanks !
<huats> how was your weekend ?
 * czajkowski hugs huats and never lets go 
<dholbach> good good - my brother and a friend were here over the WE - so we spent some together and went to my sister's birthday party together - it was good fun
<huats> czajkowski: please let me breath :)
<huats> but I hug you too :)
<dholbach> I also managed to speak a little bit of french there, but just a bit :)
<huats> hehe
<czajkowski> nope need to get my hugs out of the way before the game!
<huats> sounds really nice dholbach !
<dholbach> how was yours?
<huats> dholbach: building a lot of ikea stuffs :)
<huats> and filling them with boxes :)
<dholbach> haha, I took some of my ikea shelves down - they'll be replaced by a bigger hand-made shelf
<huats> czajkowski: I am sure the game will be fine :)
<dholbach> also got rid of a heap of books
<dholbach> it was a bit of an early spring cleaning :)
<huats> dholbach: hehe :)
<czajkowski> huats: if it's not too cold for your lot :)
<snap-l> dholbach: How could you have parted with those Turbo Pascal books? I'm sure it'll make a comeback someday. ;)
<huats> czajkowski: that was a bad move
<huats> :(
<huats> ;)
<czajkowski> next it'll be too hot for them :)
<dholbach> snap-l, things quite similar to Turbo Pascal books :)
<snap-l> OS/2?
<huats> czajkowski: remember the issue was not with players
<dholbach> huats, we might have to persuade a few folks to help in the d-a-t (so go after them instead of just blogging) - our lists get longer and longer :)
<huats> but with the enlish referee
<jcastro> did someone say OS/2?!
<czajkowski> huats: heheh :)
<snap-l> jcastro: I knew that would wake you up.
<huats> dholbach: well
<huats> I will start clearing it up...
<dholbach> I'll pick a few off the list now myself
<huats> it is just that I have so many things to do to clear all the mess I had since I was ill
<dholbach> yeah, I know
<dholbach> huats, don't worry
<jokerdino> mhall119: i pinged him on twitter (http://twitter.com/jokerdino/status/173905071602536448)
<jokerdino> and he said he has it in locally
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> about set?
<dholbach> yep
<jono> brb
<akgraner> mhall119, great...let's find a time and add to our calendars then - thanks!
<mhall119> akgraner: anytime that is good for you
<akgraner> k one sec let me double check my calender - thanks mhall119 :-)
<jono> dpm, heya dude
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> hey jono, all set
<akgraner> mhall119, how about 1900 UTC/1400EST will that work for you?  If so do you need a calendar invite?
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<cjohnston> balloons:  what time did you say you would be showing up on friday
<balloons> mm.. something like 10:30 or 11
<akgraner> mhall119, will a hangout work for you  - or do you prefer some other method of communication
<mhall119> akgraner: sounds good to me
<mhall119> G+ hangout is fine
<akgraner> mhall119, thanks - email to follow with more details of the call.
<cjohnston> ok balloons.. mhall119 lets do 1030, ok with you?
<mhall119> cjohnston: where?
<dpm> jono, I can hear you
<dholbach> mhall119, I'll add a virtual event to the LTP - on Friday we'll have Fix It Friday again :)
<dpm> jono, please stop!
<jono> :-)
<jono> dholbach, thanks for the patch pilot update
<dpm> jono, not sure what it is, skype hasn't been working for me for a while
<cjohnston> mhall119: my house
<dholbach> jono, anytime
<dpm> jono, ok,checking...
<mhall119> cjohnston: cool
<dpm> jono, can you call me in 2 mins? I'll try the tablet.
<jono> dpm, yup
<dholbach> mhall119, ah, maybe I don't - I wouldn't want to register it as an event for the German team - nevermind :)
<mhall119> dholbach: ask the LC to register it as a global event, like Ubuntu Hour is
<dholbach> mhall119, I'll think about it
<dpm> jono, ok. Can you try to call me on skype again now?
<jono> sure
<dholbach> mhall119, are you on ubuntu-devel@?
<dpm> mhall119, do you have some time for a quick hangout to sync up on unity documentation on d.u.c?
<mhall119> dholbach: I think so, yes
<mhall119> dpm: yup, I have ~1 hour before my call with jono
<dholbach> mhall119, ok cool - I just asked because the add_quicklist items came up in a discussion
<dpm> mhall119, cool, fancy hopping on the phone right now?
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah, I know there have been some issues with my recommendations
<jono> daker *awesome* work on loco.ubuntu.com :-)
<jono> daker man, it is such a cool site
<mhall119> dholbach: I'll be in contact with the people who submitted changes to go over the necessary fixes
<daker> jono, thanks ツ
<dholbach> mhall119, no worries - I just explained it as it just came up :)
 * dholbach hugs daker
<jono> daker would you be free to join a weekly call to discuss next things to work on?
<daker> jono, well it depends if it's not on my working time
<jono> daker what times and days are best for you?
<daker> jono, 21h30 GMT+0 any day would be good
<dpm> mhall119, shall we try skype?
<dpm> g+ doesn't seem to work very well today
<mhall119> dpm: I'm mhall119 on skype
<jono> daker 2130 GMT
<jono> daker let me check
<dpm> mhall119, added you
<jono> daker what about Wednesdays every two weeks?
<daker>  it's good
<daker> dholbach,  jono we are still fighting with the main ISP , they are blocking skype, viber,  teamspeak, dl.google.com plus.url.google.com
<jono> daker ahhh yikes, does phone work?
<jono> daker if I was to call a landline?
<dholbach> alright, I have to move out of the coworking space here - today they close early
<jono> or could you dial into a conf call service?
<dholbach> I'll be back in a bit
<jono> dholbach, laterz skaterz
<daker> jono, we can still do a hangout
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/documentation/ mhall119
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/ubuntu-developer-stack/
<mhall119> jono: can I have 15 minutes to grab some lunch before our call?
<jono> mhall119, can you grab lunch afterwards?
<jono> I am a tight schedule
<jono> and you should have eaten earlier :-)
<mhall119> jono: tell that to dpm
<jono> mhall119, go eat, we can talk later
<dpm> oh sorry mhall119, I hadn't realized it was your lunch hour
<mhall119> akgraner: would you be available at 3pm instead of 2pm?
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<akgraner> mhall119, yep :-) I'll change the invite
<dpm> daker, thanks for reporting bug 942113. I think it'd be really easy to fix by someone with your experience, do you think you could have a go at it?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942113 in ubuntudeveloperportal "Linkify the featured apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942113
<daker> dpm, where is the code ?
<dpm> in the same project, let me give you the link...
<daker> ah good
<dpm> daker, here's the code https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal
<daker> ok
<jono> mhall119, about set?
<mhall119> yup
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<jono> balloons, all set?>
<balloons> you know it
<mhall119> akgraner: I can hangout whenever you're available
<akgraner> mhall119, I'm back - sorry about that I got stopped by every bus and stop light on the way home - inviting you now
<akgraner> mhall119, invite sent :-)
<s-fox> :-)
<s-fox> Thanks for the comment on my blog AlanBell,  I wasn't  totally sure I did it right
<AlanBell> 2:)
<cjohnston> mhall119:  nice article
<cjohnston> or whatever you want to call it
<balloons> cjohnston, we don't compliment mhall119 ! it'll go straight to his head!
<balloons> :-)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> balloons: I want something from him
<jo-erlend> can someone tell me what this desktop wallpaper is called or where it's available? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/93192855/HUD%20issue.png
<jo-erlend> that has got to be the most beautiful Ubuntu-inspired wallpaper I've ever seen.
<balloons> jo-erlend, I don't know.. but I wantz!
<bkerensa> jo-erlend: Is that a real pangolin or is that just a pangolin toy like pleia2 has?
<bkerensa> :D
<jo-erlend> bkerensa, I don't know, but it's not in the original photo :)
<bkerensa> Hmm does anyone know about the appearance settings saying certain backgrounds change throughout the day? So far I have not seen any changes
<bkerensa> :D
<daker_> jo-erlend: balloons do you want that wallpaper ?
<jo-erlend> daker_, very much so.
<daker_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/momez/6831722745/sizes/l/in/photostream/
<balloons> bkerensa, shotwell will let you have a slideshow of wallpaper
<balloons> and it does so thru the appearance dialog.. not exactly sure how to get the option without going thru shotwell.. just noticed it the other day
<balloons> daker_,  thanks ;-
<daker_> :)
<bkerensa> balloons: ahh ok
<jo-erlend> daker_, thank you! :)
<daker_> :)
<popey> i agree thats a nice wallpaper
<daker_> found here http://www.flickr.com/groups/1860176@N24/
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-28
<mhall119> balloons: he was complimenting my interview with him
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> when does UDS registration open? (the https://forms.canonical.com/udsreg/ says February 24th, so I'm starting to get emails asking me :))
<mhall119> jono: ^^
<bkerensa> inquiring minds want to know
<jono> pleia2, I am not sure, will check with Marianna
<cjohnston> the other question that ive seen is when will sponsorship responses be sent out
<Pendulum> cjohnston: that's the Ubuntu community's version of "are we there yet?"
<cjohnston> Pendulum: yup
<bkerensa> jono is the man with the answers
<jono> cjohnston, they will be sent out when they are ready
<jono> :-)
<jono> patience... :-)
<bkerensa> mhall119: The SUMO instance is failwhaling
<bkerensa> ;)
<mhall119> bkerensa: it's debug-whaling
<mhall119> trying to figure out why it doesn't like my apache setup
<bkerensa> mhall119: Make your setup more ninja like
<bkerensa> mhall119: What language is SUMO and what kind of db?
<mhall119> bkerensa: you can test it running in just django at http://91.189.93.72:8000/
<mhall119> bkerensa: python/django/mysql
<bkerensa> mhall119: Why no PHP/MySQL? :D
<mhall119> bkerensa: since I don't have email configured, I'll have to activate your account after you register
<mhall119> bkerensa: because PHP make baby Jesus cry
<bkerensa> PHP never do no such thing... PHP make baby jesus propser
<bkerensa> prosper*
<bkerensa> unless I do typos like that in my code and fail whale something :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: have you ever done any python/django?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Not yet... I'm learning python now but progress is slow since I have very little time to read... Contributing to Ubuntu and all :P
<mhall119> bkerensa: trust me, after you make your first python/django site, you won't say nice things about PHP anymore either :)
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> mhall119: Facebook uses PHP + HipHop
<bkerensa> :dc
<mhall119> and I'm sure their devs curse it every day
<cjohnston> django == really good stuffs
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston any guidance you can offer on how to determine the accomplishments on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Trophies/Scripts ?
<cjohnston> jono:  for uds it depends on the definition of activity participated... for running a session, the different fields of a bp are available (approver, drafter, assignee), what is meant by run a track? track lead?
<pangolin> where do we report comment spam in a bug on LP?
<pleia2> pangolin: I was going to ask the same thing, but then I forgot (some on a lernid bug, boo)
<pangolin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/150721/comments/20 this is what i am talking about
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 150721 in metacity ".xsession-errors: 'Failed to read saved session file'" [Critical,Fix released]
<jono> cjohnston, yeah, so I am thinking one accom could be actively participating UDS in the sense of visiting the event
<jono> another could be running a session
<pangolin> it's an old bug...hmm probably not worth the trouble
<jono> still very much brainstorming here
<cjohnston> pangolin: iirc file a question against the launchpad project
<cjohnston> jono: there is remote/physical attending of a sprint in LP
<jono> cjohnston, would you be able to recommend some launchpadlib code on that wiki page to help me get started?
<cjohnston> jono:  the running a session im not sure about.. we dont track that per se
<cjohnston> jono: id have to research it.. Im not much familiar with lplib
<jono> cjohnston, if you get the time to do that, that would be awesome
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> anyone see the nascar fire?
<cjohnston> jono: if you can think of anything for determining running a session, let me know
<pangolin> lolnascar
<jono> cjohnston, many thanks, pal!
<cjohnston> yup
<jono> cjohnston, also, maybe some scripts on that page could query l.u.c ?
<jono> cjohnston, such as checking if someone has run an event
<cjohnston> jono:  there is an api
<jono> cjohnston, if you could offer any suggested code framents for that, that would be cool too
<jono> I just need enough to get started
<cjohnston> pangolin: I doing watch it.. but there was a jet fuel fire
<cjohnston> k
<jono> mhall119, is your site down?
<jono> daker you there?
<czajkowski> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning czajkowski, dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> I'm still sleepy and its 1 pm already.
<dpm> good morning all
<benonsoftware> Hello dpm and how are you?
<dpm> hey benonsoftware, very well, thanks, how about you?
<benonsoftware> I'm alright today
<dpm> good good :)
<s-fox> Hello =)
<s-fox> czajkowski,  Thank you for changing the bug status's back
<daker> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntudeveloperportal/fix.942113/+merge/94874/comments/204887
<czajkowski> s-fox: there are a lot to do :/
<s-fox> About 15 or so I think.
<dpm> daker, ah, let me recheck, I thought I had fixed that commit, but perhaps my branch is not yet in trunk, just a sec...
<czajkowski> s-fox: though to be fair some of them should be closed by now tbh, as they have been confirmed of fix committed or still new, sould tbh could do with some spring cleaning
<czajkowski> s-fox: and some I cannot change back now either
<czajkowski> s-fox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuforums.org/+bug/410858  should be closed by now
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 410858 in ubuntuforums.org "Ubuntuforums.org is currently down." [Undecided,New]
<s-fox> I thought bugs get auto marked "won't fix" after a set period anyway
<s-fox> @ czajkowski
<meetingology> s-fox: Error: "czajkowski" is not a valid command.
<popey> @ alanbell should probably fix this
<meetingology> popey: Error: "alanbell" is not a valid command.
<popey> ☺
<s-fox> Plus I expect when Canonical finally upgrade the forum software to 4.x half of the bugs filed will be invalid
<czajkowski> s-fox: not sur ebut that doesnt mean teams //projects can do their own spring cleaning either :)
<dpm> daker, fixed and added a comment. Would you mind pulling from trunk, applying the changes and resubmitting?
<s-fox> czajkowski,  Yes on some of the bugs. On some canonical are the ones who have control to apply any fixes. For example I saw one about the forum not complying to xhtml standards :)
<czajkowski> s-fox: as I said not all but some
<s-fox> Anywho, thank you for updating the status's
 * AlanBell adds a note to implement the AlanBell command
<daker> dpm, ok
<dpm> cool, thanks daker!
<AlanBell> I did implement an @Pendulum command some time ago as a joke
<s-fox> czajkowski,  Just noticed that the bug supervisor is Joeb454, I will update it to a forum council member :) It will help keep on top of the new bugs
<czajkowski> true
<czajkowski> s-fox: and old bugs :)
<s-fox> Oh will it? Great/
<czajkowski> s-fox: no just reminding you to look at old baugs not just new bugs :)
<s-fox> Going through all 11 of them, lol
<s-fox> Oh wow, I aquired karma haha
<s-fox> Once a bug has had a fix commited how does one mark it as closed? It is still listed in "open bugs"
<daker> dpm, done
<dpm> daker, yeah, I've merged your fix too :)
 * dpm hugs daker
<daker> oh good
<dpm> daker, if you spot anything else on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/ you'd be interested in looking at, or if you notice any other bug while using the site, now you know how to fix them :)
<daker> ok
<mhall119> morning
<dpm> hey mhall119, good morning!
 * dholbach → off to the dentist
<dpm> dholbach, ouch, I hope it's not too bad
 * dpm goes for late lunch
<jcastro> czajkowski: hah, I have those 2 angry birds too
<jcastro> mine are the bigger ones
<czajkowski> jcastro: gret for throwing at people! :)
<czajkowski> *great
<alourie> good day
<dholbach> dpm, it took a bit longer than expected, but it's alright
<dholbach> the root canal massacre is over
<dpm> ouch, that does not sound "alright" to me
<dpm> but glad it went well
<czajkowski> dpm: ouchiess
<czajkowski> dilikes dentists
<akgraner> dholbach, that was quick!
<dholbach> akgraner, eh?
<akgraner> your root canal
<dholbach> hum, I thought it took long enough - and it wasn't the treatment I expected today, but it's alright - at least right now there's no pain involved :)
<akgraner> last time I had one I was at the dentist for 5 hours...and was not saying "it's alright" afterward.
<dholbach> akgraner, wow
<akgraner> lucky you :-)
<dholbach> :)
<jono> hey all
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, balloons, mhall119 meeting in 3m
<jcastro> I am ready
<jcastro> and prewritten
<jcastro> and all set
<dholbach> yep
<jono> ;-)
<dpm> morning jono, all set
<dholbach> jcastro, hangout, right?
<jono> dholbach, you are joking, right :-)
<jcastro> indeed
<balloons> ayay
<balloons> hangout
 * dholbach hugs jono
<jono> :-)
<balloons> what? this has to be irc day
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> man, awesome
<jono> for the 30th time, this is IRC day
<jono> lol
<jono> everyone, team meeting in a minute for those who want to ask questions
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 28 16:01:18 2012 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jono> alrighty, folks!
<jono> welcome to the weekly Canonical Community Team meeting!@
<jono> we will run through some status updates and everyone is welcome to ask questions
<jono> lets kick off with...the man that other men want to be...mhall!
<jono> mhall119, you are up :-)
<mhall119> oh, how did I get to be first?
<mhall119> ok, here we go
<mhall119> * Reached out again to Asian LoCo teams, up to 5 regional events now (up from zero last cycle, and 2 a year ago)
<jono> wha wha
<jono> lol
<mhall119> it looks like we're doing better in Asia, Oceana and Africa
<mhall119> it's Europe and the Americas that are slacking
<mhall119> * Finished unity-lens template for Quickly, based on Singlet
<mhall119> didrocks is reviewing and giving me changes to make as we speak
<mhall119> * Blogged about adding Unity Quicklists to applications (15 submissions so far)
<mhall119> I had a *lot* of great community involvement around that, but I need to keep following up with them to make sure they all get to where they need to be
<mhall119> * Blogged about upstreaming Quicklist submissions
<mhall119> ^^ like that
<mhall119> * Worked with the ARB to finalize rules for getting Unity Lenses and Scopes into Software Center (first attempt using the new process this week)
<mhall119> we should hopefully start seeing a lot more lenses and scopes available in the software center now that this process has been agreed upon
<mhall119> davidcalle is starting it off by submitting his graphic design lens and scopes
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> * Recreated Mozilla SUMO instance for ubuntu-docs team testing
<mhall119> and fixed the apache+wsgi bug so that users can actually login now
<mhall119> (still need to configure it for sending email)
<mhall119> * Interviewed and blogged about Oregon team's jams
<mhall119> bkerensa is rocking the west-coast
<mhall119> * Interviewed and blogged about Florida team's jams
<mhall119> cjohnston is rocking the east-coast :)
<mhall119> * Blogged about adding Unity searchable keyworkds to applications
<mhall119> this was a specific request from the DX team, and I'm hoping to get as much excitement around it as we had around quicklists
<mhall119> * Worked with dpm on cleaning up and moving Unity documentation to developer.u.c
<mhall119> (much more cleanup to be done)
 * dpm high-fives mhall119
<mhall119> * Fixed permissions issues on summit that were preventing people from voting on sponsorships
 * mhall119 is done
<dholbach> mhall119, will we have to reject some of the quick list contributions for the 12.04 time-frame? there was a question about the current contributions in the sponsoring queue in a discussion on ubuntu-devel@ - should they be ignored for now?
<jcastro> how's sumo look? Is it awesome?
<jcastro> like, do you think it's going to be good for us? Or we still just evaluating?
<mhall119> dholbach: yes, Universe packages will not get these quicklist submissions for 12.04
<jono> jcastro, it looks like it *could* be good
<jono> offers a useful foundation
<dholbach> mhall119, so those merge proposals should be rejected? everything else can go in?
<mhall119> jcastro: it has a lot of potential
 * jcastro nods
<mhall119> dholbach: I think that was the desktop team's position, yes
<jono> dholbach, we need a wider discussion re. translations and universe
<jono> mhall119, can you sync up dholbach and dpm on this and see if we can find a solution?
<mhall119> dholbach: we're getting updated specs for making quicklists anyway, so I'll go back to all the contributors with those changes too
<ahayzen> jono: There is a typo on your latest blog entry ...'rythmnbox' should read 'rhythmbox'
<jono> thanks ahayzen
<dholbach> ok, I'll have a chat with seb128 again - I don't want sponsors to feel "there are submissions I should not look at"
<mhall119> jono: sure
<jono> mhall119, thanks
<dholbach> so the earlier we make a decision the better
<ahayzen> jono: Anytime :)
<jono> :-)
<jono> alrighty
<mhall119> dholbach: how about you and I chat with him after the meeting
<jono> next up....
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<jono> ...a man familiar with the art of rhythm...the rhythm of love...dholbach!
<jcastro> deadmou5!
<jono> lol
<dpm> hahaha
<dholbach> jono, I don't hear that the first time
<mhall119> lol
<dholbach> anyway....
<dholbach>  - Dev initiatives: formed Fix It Friday team, planned the event, announced it, blogged about its success.
<jono> :-)
<dholbach>  - Dev Advisory Team: more planning with huats, mailed a lot of contributors, followed up with a number of them. Working on a number of automated check-lists for the d-a-t.
<dholbach>  - Uploads Data: some minor fixes.
<dholbach>  - Dev News: got out another issue, interviewed bkerensa.
<dholbach>  - Sponsoring: did my patch pilot shift. Helped integrate a change into Sponsoring Overview (http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/) to visualise age of submission - thanks Andrew Starr-Bochicchio and Benjamin Drung. Send reminders about patch piloting. Discussions about improving sponsoring.
<mhall119> man, everyone is interviewing bkerensa
<dholbach>  - Dev Docs: some updates to Packaging Guide: finally use the same branding, couple of other fixes. Thanks Andrew Starr-Bochicchio and Alexander Fougner.
<dholbach>  - UGJ: mailed the Egyptian team about their missing venue - sorted out and I was excited to learn they are having a Packaging Jam!
<dholbach>  - GSoC: some discussion about the organisation. Application time-frame started yesterday - not sure how well things stand for us.
<dholbach>  - Discussed backports process with dpm.
<dholbach>  - Fixed checkbox-beta1 packaging with balloons.
<dholbach> Done. :)
<mhall119> dholbach: did you talk to the LC about making Fix It Friday a global event on loco.u.c?
<dholbach> mhall119, no, in the end I decided to not do it - it doesn't make too much sense - it's a virtual event in one place (IRC)
<mhall119> it still might give it more exposure and get loco-teams talking about it among themselves
<mhall119> loco.u.c supports virtual (online/irc) events at any rate
<dholbach> it's a possibility - I think'll about it
<jono> any further questions?
<jono> alrighty!
<jono> next up...
<jono> ...a man so cool he even looks cool in Metallica pajamas...believe it or not....jcastro!
<jcastro> ALRIGHT!
<jcastro> ## Jorge's Weekly Report
<jcastro> This report is best consumed with this [background music](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfAtqCTs39A):
<jcastro> whoops, drop the ): on that, sorry
<jcastro> ### Juju
<jcastro>  - Kicked off the [juju charm school contest](http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2012/02/juju-charm-contest-help-bring-free-software-into-the-cloud/) We're giving away Amazon gift cards so tell a friend, or submit something awesome.
<jcastro>  - 3 new incoming community charms in review, LodgeIt (a cool python pastebin) and Stack Mobile (run your own mobile interface for stackoverflow. Not anything other people would use, but the guy runs the service and wanted it managed, so woo woo.) The third charm is the Symfony PHP framework, not ready to review but the guy is working on it, good progress.
<jcastro> - A bunch of other server team charms being worked on, lots of James Page work on the Hadoop/HBase stack, this will be awesome in Precise. Little fixes around the charms due to mmim's work on automated testing. Soon broken charms will just make things blink so we know. Got Jenkins, the whole 9 yards.
<jcastro>  - Some charm browser stuff with Kapil, graphs are ninja now, and he's upgrading it to bootstrap 2.0 so we can make it look more Ubuntuish. Talked about how we want to make it more social so people can disqus (pun!) directly on the charm pages and be able to share the charm browser pages with friends via social networks.
<jcastro>  - Charm Store allegedly in time for Beta 1 in 2 days. Allegedly. :)
<jcastro> - juju Charm School Webinar, March 8th, already have 90(!) people signed up!
<jcastro>    - Rehearsed with Petra today, slides @ design getting finalized. Webinars, serious business.
<jcastro>    - Way more people than the IRC charm schools so far, perhaps use this venue more?
<jcastro> - Server Blog planning with Clint and MMims, but webinar/slides in the way, Mims on his way to Strata this week.
<jcastro> so not much progress on the blog
<jcastro> - Summit Charm should be done today, if Mims can't finish it (he's off the grid this minute) Clint will finish it up tonight, he made good progress yesterday. He's made it so the django charm will be reusable, fixing dpm's use case from the other day.
<jcastro> - Marketing team wants juju marketing materials to be a whitepaper, not a handout for events, Matt Barker sorting it, pinged Antonio for guidance.
<jcastro>  - CharmSchool for the OpenStack Summit is now on. 5-8pm on the thursday, waiting on food/drinks quotes, from Cezz, but not much left for me to do there other than show up. :)
<jcastro> Any questions on juju?
<jcastro> [intermission]
<jcastro> ok, moving on
<jcastro> ### Other
<jcastro>  - Global Jam Tasks (Server/juju/askubuntu) all on the wiki and ready to go.
<jcastro>  - Blogged about the [awesomeness in Michigan](http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/02/23/how-ubuntu-michigan-runs-jams/). Thanks snap-l for the interview.
<jcastro> - Repinged other teams, got a bite in Mexico, but they seem to have made a separate event instead of adding onto the existing one.
<jcastro> - Forums upgraded to 3.x.pointsomething, this takes care of the security issue, IS looking at 4.x upgrade this week. <3 Forums Council and Technoviking for their support. Good progress being made.
<jcastro>  - A bit behind on OpenWeek planning, but nothing major.
<jcastro>  - As always you can watch my Trellos for what I am working on:
<jcastro>    - [Random Community things](https://trello.com/board/community-team/4e6febfb247e35000000aab1)
<jcastro>    - [Juju Stuff](https://trello.com/board/juju-growth/4ec1696da3f94bd2ea5b2b01)
<jcastro>    - [OpenWeek](https://trello.com/board/classroom/4e94f7afaef5aa0000a5d2ea)
<jcastro> Any questions?
<jcastro> I was determined to not get flamed for being too short this week. :)
<dpm> good work jcastro
<mhall119> jcastro: too short
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> wait for DPM
<jcastro> he probably has a 35 minute multimedia presentation
<jono> hah
<jono> alright
<dpm> lol
<jono> next up....
<jono> a man defined by talent, quality, and conditioner....dpm!
<dpm> :)
<dpm> here we go!
<dpm> App developers
<dpm> --------------
<dpm> • Reviewed the documentation for Unity and related technologies that is relevant to app developers and needs to be moved to developer.ubuntu.com with mhall119
<dpm> • Reviewed, tested on a live staging site and merged a fix for the developer.ubuntu.com theme http://pad.lv/942113 - thanks daker for the fix!
<dpm> • Requested a deployment of the latest d.u.c theme to IS, with a bunch of bug fixes since the last roll out.
<mhall119> daker rocks
<dpm> absolutely
<dpm> • Started proofreading and editing a blog post on d.u.c on how to submit commercial apps to d.u.c
<dpm> • Started writing a "Marketing your app in the Software Centre" guide on d.u.c
<dpm> "guide" as in a blog post
<dpm> • Set up the ubuntuappdeveloperportal-editors team to enable community participation in d.u.c content. David Callé started by drafting a Unity Lenses tutorial, and we'll publish it as soon as the Quickly lenses template hits universe
<daker> dpm, mhall119 thanks
 * dpm waits for jono to come back, so he doesn't miss the rest of the activity and thinks he's slacking
<dpm> good work daker
<mhall119> is the lens tutorial using Singlet + Quickly?
<jono> sorry, machine hung
<dpm> mhall119, let me tell you in a minute, I had a quick glance at it last week but I can't remember - I would think it is if David said we should wait for the template to be packaged
<mhall119> ok
<dpm> • Published PyGI AppIndicator API documentation on d.u.c, after noticing it wasn't being generated
<mhall119> if it is, it might need updates
<dpm> ok, yeah, let me check at the end of the notes and I can be more detailed in the answer
<dpm> • Researched, discussed and learnt more about backports from dholbach, thanks! ;-)
<dpm> Translators
<dpm> -----------
<dpm> • Started working on the Complete 12.04 Chinese Desktop project with kyleN:
<dpm>    ∘ Reviewed actions
<dpm>    ∘ Provided a first version of the schedule
<dpm>    ∘ Contacted the community reviewers and arranged call for this week
<dpm> • Coordinated publishing the full language pack in preparation for Beta-1
<dpm> • Provided feedback on a few User Interface Freeze exceptions affecting translations
<dpm> • Discussed translations accomplishments with translators - added to this week's translations call agenda to come up with a good set and implement them https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TrophySuggestions
<dpm> • Worked on a "20% time" project to port the existing translations stats - here's a demo for you http://176.34.113.223/stats/
 * dpm loves django
<dpm> Loco teams
<dpm> ----------
<dpm> • Ubuntu Global Jam Q+A videocast http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/20661432 - a new jam in Mumbai got signed up during the session :)
<dpm> • Behind on blogging about the Slovenian and Catalan UGJ events, but about to catch up
<dpm> Other
<dpm> -----
<dpm> • Reviewed and assessed currently remaining work items and their priorities with Jono, agreed to postpone a few
<dpm> • Talked with xdatap1 about localized ISOs and pointed him to the right places to find the information - the Italian team is going to generate a localized Italian derivative https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ItalianCD
<dpm> Ok, these were the highlights. Any questions?
<mhall119> jcastro: he does have fancy bullets, doesn't he?
<jcastro> I know right
<jono> great report dpm :-)
<dpm> ha :)
<dpm> mhall119, http://developer.ubuntu.com/?p=1340&preview=true
<balloons> deem bullets
<jono> alrighty!
<dpm> thanks to tomboy
<jono> next up...a man defined by quality...balloons!
<mhall119> dpm: can't view it
<dpm> you'll need to log in first
<balloons>          ,~-.
<balloons>          (  ' )-.          ,~'`-.
<balloons>       ,~' `  ' ) )       _(   _) )
<balloons>      ( ( .--.===.--.    (  `    ' )
<balloons>       `.%%.;::|888.#`.   `-'`~~=~'
<balloons>       /%%/::::|8888\##\
<balloons>      |%%/:::::|88888\##|
<balloons>      |%%|:::::|88888|##|.,-.
<balloons>      \%%|:::::|88888|##/    )_
<balloons>       \%\:::::|88888/#/ ( `'  )
<balloons>        \%\::::|8888/#/(  ,  -'`-.
<balloons>    ,~-. `%\:::|888/#'(  (     ') )
<balloons>   (  ) )_ `\__|__/'   `~-~=--~~='
<balloons>  ( ` ')  ) [VVVVV]
<balloons> (_(_.~~~'   \|_|/
<balloons>             [XXX]
<balloons>             `"""'
<balloons> :-) I win
<mhall119> oh snap, ascii art? How can we compete with that
<balloons> Alrighty here
<jono> lulz
<balloons> I have been working diligently on launching desktop application testing this cycle. Hopefully everyone saw the annoucement last evening about submitting testcases. The response has been amazing, I hope everyone can contibute by running the tests, help write them, or both :-) http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/02/opportunity-manual-application-testing.html
<dholbach> wow
 * balloons has stunned and captivated his audience
<mhall119> "Spent all day developing ascii balloon for this meeting" better be one of his items
<jono> balloons, any tests submitted balloons?
<balloons> jono, yes, my inbox has some new gedit tests in it
<jono> balloons, cool
<balloons> turns out you can't submit merges to junk branches
<balloons> I need to fix.. whoops!
<mhall119> balloons: didrocks asked me about trying to get community involvement writing autopilot tests for unity, can  I get with you about that later today?
<balloons> mhall119, yes you can
<balloons> although I'm offically not here today
<balloons> I'm writing tests :-)
<jono> indeed
<balloons> maybe that's my other balloon
<balloons> continuing... I have been working with the checkbox folks alot about how the tool can be revamped for better ease of use, and cleaned up and created some documentation surrounding the tool. These guys are excitied to see the increased usage of the tool, so if your interested in digging in here, get involved! The code lives on launchpad here: https://launchpad.net/checkbox
 * mhall119 hums "99 red balloons"
<balloons> Launched my first ppa and built my first deb with lp, both for the manual application testing -- thanks for helping dholbach!
<balloons> I spoke briefly about the future of testing inside ubuntu -- using a standardized test case management system (we're still looking at case conductor), a standardized test delivery framework system (checkbox is getting looked at now :-) ), and a standardized metrics/feedback/reporting system. We're looking at possibly using ubuntu accomplishments, launchpad, the ubuntu wiki, or something else entirely for metrics -- it's pretty wide open.
<balloons> If you've got ideas on this I would love to hear them.
<mhall119> not the wiki
<balloons> I plan on having UDS sessions about how testing will happen in the Q cycle.. and I want to hit the ground running with in-place processes, tools, etc.. so it's important we do some prototyping if we can while we can this cycle
<balloons> mhall119, everything is open as an option.. :-) I'm assuming we can find a better tool
<balloons> Polished up a criticial packages list (did I mention this last time?) -- I'm going to be using the list to target which applications we want tests for; you'll notice the critical basic productivity apps are all being targeted for beta1 :-) Check out the list here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/CriticalPackages
<balloons> I got interviewed by s-fox! Obligitaory linky: http://serial-coder.co.uk/blog/2012/02/an-interview-with-balloons/ If you care to know anymore about me, feel free to read it.
<s-fox> ?
<balloons> doing the interview was fun, thanks for asking s-fox -- I hope someone found it useful ;-p
<s-fox> oh right, no worries. thank you
<balloons> :-)
<mhall119> balloons: are your critical packages mostly for desktop, or are you also targetting server apps?
<jono> is that everything balloons?
<balloons> Finally, the ubuntu qa landscape is still a bit difficult to follow, and I hope I'm helping to change that.. with that in mind I have been Working with Alvaro from U+1 subforums to help give a more offical status (and responsibilities) to those who are testing U+1 and running/reporting bugs on a day to day basis. I'm not sure what the ultimate form of this will take just yet, but I suspect we will talk more about structure in preparation
<balloons> for the q cycle
<balloons> mhall119, the server page still needs work.. I got some other folks to also have a look.. I will eventually get back to it.. the desktop page is complete
<balloons> that's all folks!
<mhall119> balloons: is there a CLI verson of checkbox for servers?
<jono> thanks balloons
<jono> any questions, folks?
<balloons> mhall119, indeed there is
<jono> alrighty
<jono> I will go next
<jono>  * General
<pangolin> what, no intro?
<jono> lol
<jono> and here is jono:
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> the man who needs no introduction...
<jono>   * Looking good - burndown is in shape. Postponed some work items to re-focus some parts of the cycle more effectively.
<pangolin> hehe ok :)
<jono> lol
<jono>  * Developers
<jono>   * Getting our sponsorship situation is shape. Reminded Engineering Managers to remind their teams.
<jono>   * Discussed getting the DAB finalized.
<jono>   * Better visualization of different developer on-ramp statuses in a Trello. Looking forward to moving forward with this.
<jono>  * App Developers
<jono>   * Getting the docs coordinated for our various app-dev facing Unity technologies.
<jono>   * Produced a video overview of our technologies that will accompany this work.
<jono>   * Brainstormed next steps for empowering app devs in Ubuntu.
<jono>   * Continued work with OMG! over app reviews.
<jono>  * QA:
<jono>   * Working to get our Beta1 testing support finalized.
<jono>   * Discussing pre-release testing requirements to prevent re-spins.
<jono>   * Further planning of wider testing plans.
<jono>  * Upstream:
<jono>   * Coordinating the QuickList campaign with Mike.
<jono>   * Got our stats in place and metrics for tracking further work.
<jono>   * Defined scalable icons as a next target.
<jono>   * Coordinated some inter-team workflow and optimizing upstream target work with upstreams.
<jono>  * Juju:
<jono>   * Putting in place new outreach goals.
<jono>   * Defining charm school targets.
<jono>  * LoCO Teams:
<jono>   * Lots of Ubuntu Global Jam work - blogging, reaching out to teams etc.
<jono>   * Organized my own Ubuntu Global Jam in Walnut Creek. :-)
<jono>  * UDS:
<jono>   * Finalized UDS sponsors list...you folks should be getting confirmations of whether you got sponsored or not soon, so hang fire!
<jono>   * Discussing UDS plans for the Nov event.
<jono>   * Coordinating team sprints.
<jono>   * Starting to ratchet into place UDS logistical plans.
<jono>  * Ubuntu Acomplishments:
<jono>   * Adding a bunch of other accomplishments.
<jono>   * Working with Duncan to get the accomplishments daemon ported to twistd so we can issue a proper release of the system.
<jono>  * Other:
<jono>   * Promotion and social media growth of Ubuntu on Android.
<jono>   * Coordinating with the Comms team over the 12.04 release and LoCo initiatives.
<jono>   * Produced a "How to file a bug report in Ubuntu video" - http://youtu.be/18nsScrDIa0
<jono>   * Lots of testing and QA. Looks like my wirless bug is fixed, woo!
<jono> and that's me
<jono> any questions?
<balloons> sweet news on the wireless fix!
<mhall119> jono: repete was wondering what, if any, community involvement we can do around Ubuntu on Android
<jcastro> oh cool to see Duncan around
<jono> mhall119, right now there is not much needed
<dholbach> jono, I guess I can replace my video with yours on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs then :)
<jono> balloons, yeah I am stoked it is fixed
<jono> dholbach, :-)
<dholbach> I'll do that later
<jono> cool!
<jono> alrighty
<jono> thanks everyone!
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 28 16:53:53 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-02-28-16.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-02-28-16.01.html
<jcastro> ok so I still don't get what the ascii art is supposed to be
<jcastro> is that a balloon and clouds?
<balloons> totally!
<balloons> hot air balloon
<balloons> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Twenty-One_Balloons
<jcastro> http://www.chris.com/ascii/index.php?art=objects%2Fballoons
<jcastro> I can't believe you went ascii art.
<jcastro> it's going to have to be _on_ for next week
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, but he didn't use colors
<balloons> lol
<balloons> true
<jcastro> whoa
<jcastro> dudes
<jcastro> I found daniel ascii art
<jcastro> http://www.asciipaint.com/viewImages.php?i=501
<jono> seems apt that the deadmau5 thing is made out of dollar signs
<jono> that guy is an asshole
<jcastro> I feel the need to come up with some other animal mask we can put on daniel during UDS
<jono> hah
<jono> kitten?
<jcastro> deadpango5
<jcastro> I would seriously wear a big head with LEDs to every session
<jcastro> <----- ok lunch for me. BBI 60m.
<balloons> yummy lunch
<jcastro> on tuesdays I can be bad
<jcastro> and eat a Spicy Chicken
<jcastro> so I always look forward to it
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> yep
<jono> daker around?
<daker> yep
<daker> at work
<daker> jono, ^
<jono> balloons, do you know about launchpad.net/checkbox-editor
<balloons> i do
<balloons> never tried to use
<jono> daker np prv msg
<balloons> not sure it works or not?
<balloons> jono, check this out : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/927912
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 927912 in apport "Apport doesn't point out third-party packages in reports" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<balloons> :-) +1 mpitt
<jono> balloons, nice!
<balloons> brb
<jcastro> anyone seeing a little white box rendered on occasion on the top left of the screen
<jcastro> it doesn't go away so I assume a driver issue?
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<jono> jcastro, holy crap
<jono> http://www.ironmaiden.com/maiden-on-the-charge.html
<snap-l> Not sure I like the paperless ticket thing
<snap-l> but the rest is awesome. :)
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you all tomorrow
<jono> snap-l, will be great to see them playing Seventh Son content
<technoviking> anyone having menu drawing slowly or not till mouseover?
<jcastro> argh no Florida!
<snap-l> Detroit in July. :)
<snap-l> Man, that's a hell of a schedule
<jcastro> it's awesome is what it is
<jcastro> dang, that's like one of my favorite records too
<jcastro> I am still debating spending the cash on Roger Water's this time
<jcastro> hmm, june 16th.
<jcastro> jono: is that date on your sprint radar at all?
<jono> lol
<jono> noper
<jono> but I am going
<jono> brb, breakfast
<jcastro> going?
<jcastro> to maiden or roger waters?
<angela-android> I can recommend the Roger Waters show
<jcastro> I had tickets last time
<jcastro> and then UDS happened and I had to give them up. :(
<angela-android> :(
<jcastro> so I want to be double sure, since they're going for north of $300 a pop here
<angela-android> Well my walet is still hurting but I have to say it was worth it
<angela-android> besides, I saw the 7th son tour first time round
<jcastro> mhall119: hey so did we talk bug control admin responsibilities yet?
<jcastro> I need to get that card out of my TODO list
<jcastro> balloons: ok so should I reping stefano about case conductor again?
<mhall119> jcastro: was there more than "Be careful and don't break stuff" that we needed to talk about?
<jcastro> or is it still in the waiting for it to work part.
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah so the tl;dr is
<jcastro> upstreams who want to control their own bugs in launchpad should be able to do so
<balloons> jcastro, he should be able to deploy it and get it up and running at any time now
<jcastro> the thing is, that's part of the bug control, and usually it's like this huge application process
<jcastro> since it's for general triagers
<jcastro> with bug control we say "you want your own bugs, absolutely, here you go."
<mhall119> we can't make a new team for upstreams to manage their own project's bugs?
<jcastro> in ubuntu
<jcastro> not in their projects
<mhall119> oh, ok
<jcastro> their projects might not even be on launchpad
<jcastro> so then, when joe smith applies for control of VLC for example
<czajkowski> some projects have holding pages on lp but mostly to message adn let people know where to go on their project pages
<jcastro> the QA people tell him to ping me
<jcastro> and they send me a mail
<jcastro> all you have to do is do some due diligence to make sure the guy is actually from the project
<jcastro> for me I almost always find the person's activity in the upstream VCS or bug tracker
<jcastro> then you can just add them to the team
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> add them to the bug control team?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> that's it
<mhall119> easy enough
<jcastro> and then a little Spider-man "with great powers comes great responsibility" thing in the reply mail
<jcastro> usually it's something like "thanks for contributing to ubuntu ... blah"
<jcastro> last I was told anyone in bug control can change bugs around
<jcastro> so we don't want joe smith with VLC bug control access to go mess with glibc bugs or whatever
<mhall119> jcastro: but we can't actually stop them once they're in bug control, can we?  We just give them the spider-man speech and honor system
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but like, no one in the 4 years I've been doing it has ever done anything bad
<mhall119> seems like a shortcoming in LP
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> if they're involved in an upstream project they're usually not dumb
<mhall119> honor systems sometimes work better than enforcement
<jcastro> but yeah, I don't know why LP isn't ACLed like that
<mhall119> I do
<jcastro> but then again, it's just bug switches
<mhall119> have you *seen* Zope code?
<czajkowski> heh
<mhall119> czajkowski knows what I'm talking about now, don't you czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> I'm learnign fast
<czajkowski> adn yes bug control is interesting! spent today removing spam and someone dediced to close bugs and add fix committed to them and marking all sorts of projects effected
<czajkowski> then when I wanted to remove the spam I had to ask webops to do so as new features stop people doing stuff
<mhall119> :/
<snap-l> "thanks for contributing to ubuntu ... blah" <- My new signature.
<jcastro> heya mhall119
<jcastro> when you get a chance can you clean out your items from the trello and put them in Done! or Postpone?
<cjohnston> yo yo yo
<jcastro> I'm going to clear out that bad boy today
<jcastro> hey cjohnston
<jcastro> so mims is charming up summit
<jcastro> and he told me:
<jcastro> "seems like summit is well-built from what I've seen so far"
<cjohnston> awesome
<jcastro> "those guys know what they're doing"
<cjohnston> thanks to mhall119  and nigelb
<jcastro> hey nigelb
<jcastro> you going to enter the charm contest?
<jcastro> I am in need of the server side firefox sync server
<cjohnston> +1, go nigelb
<nigelb> Morning jcastro.
<nigelb> I wasn't planning to. But now, *maybe*.
<mhall119> jcastro: it's certainly a far sight better than it was when we started
<cjohnston> +1
<mhall119> I think spending that full cycle on nothing but fixes, testing, and cleaning really paid off
<jcastro> nigelb: next time I head out to the left coast I want to stop by MoCo and convince someone on your web infra team to dig it.
<nigelb> jcastro: I think the problem there is Mozilla deploys to RHEL, not Ubuntu :(
<nigelb> (well, most of the time)
<jcastro> while that's important to me (getting them to use Ubuntu), I mean the other way around as the important use case
<jcastro> "oh neat, some cool infra tool from mozilla, *type type*, deployed!"
<nigelb> Agreed.
<mhall119> *cough* sumo *cough*
<jcastro> caseconductor, etc. etc.
<jcastro> think of startups just firing those up right on the fly.
<nigelb> I don't know about caseconductor, but I know sumo isn't proudctized very well yet.
<nigelb> on the other hand, the crash reporting stuff is installed all over the place.
<nigelb> Steam uses it.
<nigelb> And a bunch of other gaming companies.
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> I've got a dude doing case conductor for the contest already
<nigelb> nice!
<jcastro> what's the crash one?
<nigelb> <3
<nigelb> https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/products/Firefox
<jcastro> ok so the server piece is socorro
<jcastro> and the clients?
<jcastro> do people just make their own stubs to feed socorro?
<nigelb> Both
<nigelb> people run their on servers and clients
<jcastro> oh I see, breakpad libraries
<nigelb> for other desktop software
<jcastro> http://socorro.readthedocs.org/en/latest/installation.html
<jcastro> blam, that is so charmable
<jcastro> nigelb: is there a list of projects using this?
<nigelb> jcastro: I don't think so. I've only heard laura (the manger for the team) talk about it at conferences.
<jcastro> ok, filed a bug, man that would be a slick one for the contest.
<jcastro> nigelb: what else do you guys have server side that is this cool?
<nigelb> bugzilla?
<nigelb> if its not done yet
<jcastro> it's on the list somewhere
<nigelb> jcastro: so, nothing else jumps out at me yet, but if it doesn, I'll ping you :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1445/detail/
<jono> what is the best pad to use?
<jcastro> pad?
<jcastro> like etherpad?
<jono> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/
<jono> that type of pad
<jcastro> pad.ubuntu.com
<jono> which is the best one to use for Ubuntu?
<jono> aha!
<jcastro> we have a charm for it too yo
<jono> cool :-)
<jcastro> we enable anyone to make a link farm, hah
<jono> how persistent are the URLs?
<jono> e.g. http://pad.ubuntu.com/g0Qpg4pRIJ
<jcastro> very
<jono> cool
<jcastro> though I recommend just making them human readable
<jcastro> you can do pad.ubuntu.com/whatever-you-want
<jono> oh nice
<jcastro> indeed, it's quite a nice system
<popey> \o/ etherpad
<jono> hmmm how do I switch of the tagging thing?
<jono> http://pad.ubuntu.com/accomplishments
<jcastro> tagging is a place I am not sure of
<nigelb> don't use hashes ;)
<jono> nigelb, lol
<jcastro> you can't escape a hash?
<jono> it's no big deal
<jcastro> actually dude, you leave a full link to the web thing we embed anyway
<jcastro> that'll work
<jono> alright, anyone want to help flesh out the docs on http://pad.ubuntu.com/accomplishments ?
<jono> jcastro, can you flesh out the Juju ones on http://pad.ubuntu.com/accomplishments now?
<jono> and then I will add them
<jono> jcastro, they are near the bottom
<cprofitt> jono: looking now
<jcastro> looking
<jono> cprofitt, thanks for your help!
<jcastro> are dependencies in here?
<jcastro> like the one depending on the other one?
<jono> jcastro, I took them out to keep this simple
<jono> but they are already in there
<jono> jcastro, I would to make the instructions more specific and expansive
<jcastro> ok no worries, I was just wondering if that was on purpose or not
<jono> thanks jcastro
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-29
<cprofitt> I really like the inclusion of the loco team member
<jono> cprofitt, :-)
<jono> that definitely needs some more documentation
<cprofitt> are you looking for additional award ideas as well?
<jono> cprofitt, always, but not on this page
<cprofitt> k
<jono> cprofitt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Trophies
<jono> awesome to see some edits happening
<jcastro> ok so I still think "Reported first bug" is a bad idea
<jono> thanks everyone!
<jono> jcastro, why? they gained the skill to report a bug
<jono> that is the point of an accomplishment
<jcastro> because all it does is encourage you to file a bug
<jcastro> and we don't want that
<jcastro> we want good bugs.
<jono> which is better than someone not filing a bug
<jono> agreed, so add that to the docs
<cprofitt> jcastro: true... but it is a baby step
<jono> explain what a good bug is
<jono> jcastro, this is all designed to be first steps to contribution
<cprofitt> the next one can be first bug accepted after triage, etc.
<jcastro> sure, I get that
<jcastro> right
<jono> first steps and better than no first steps
<jcastro> it just needs to be first confirmed bug I think
<jcastro> or I will just file "The window controls should be on the right."
<cprofitt> ah... first confirmed ... yeah I could agree with that
<jono> jcastro, well, then you still filed a bug
<jono> and that is a good thing
<jono> this is about learning the skills to file a bug
<cprofitt> all sixes for me on that
<jcastro> not if it's extra work for someone else to clean out my noise!
<jono> jcastro, right, agreed, but then we get a contributor who now knows how to file a bug
<jono> and they can use that skill to help Ubuntu
<jcastro> right, so if your bug is good
<jcastro> it will get confirmed
<jcastro> if it sucks, it'll just sit there
<jono> the problem with requiring a confirmed bug is what if they file a great bug...they deserve the trophy, but then they dont get one if noone confirms it
<jono> the point of this is not to make this a moderated system where possible
<jono> and I agree that this will involve some debate on what makes good and bad accomplishments
<jono> and I think those discussions are valuable ones to have too
<jcastro> I mean, there's a reason they turned off "submit a bug" in launchpad for most people
<jcastro> because they don't want bad bugs
<cjohnston> jono: have you packaged accomplishments in a ppa yet?
<jono> jcastro, right, and this is why we ask people to use ubuntu-bug here
<jcastro> ok, fair enough
<jono> cjohnston, not yet, just working on getting the backend ported to twistd and then I plan on releasing a package
<cjohnston> ok
<jono> cjohnston, my goal is to get a package out ASAP
<jono> I am just waiting on oubiwann to finish the port
<cjohnston> im gonna install, so just wanted to see
<jono> and then I can look into that
<cjohnston> it works on +1 as far as you know?
<jono> cjohnston, awesome, let me know how you get on
<jono> cjohnston, it is built for Precise right now
<cjohnston> cool
<jono> doesnt work on Oneiric
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Installing
<jono> installing is simple
<jono> cjohnston, let me know if you have any problems
<cjohnston> yup
<jono> akgraner, for the CC one, I would love to see guidance in there on what makes someone a good CC member
<jono> that can all go in the summary
<cprofitt> I would like to add something like that to the Loco Council as well
<jono> jcastro, continuing on from our discussion, I plan on adding "Tips" and "Pitfalls" sections to the accomplishments to say things like "don't file shitty bugs"
<jono> cprofitt, that would be great
<jono> the goal of these docs is to provide a really solid chunk of guidance so the user knows exactly what to do :-)
<cprofitt> are you required to be an Ubuntu Member to be on th LC?
<jcastro> hah I hope so
<jono> cprofitt, I believe so
<cprofitt> k I will add that
<jono> cprofitt, the accomplishments requires the Ubuntu Member one to be completed before you can complete this one :-)
<cprofitt> got it
<cprofitt> so adding that is redundant
<jcastro> jono: can we add new ones?
<jono> jcastro, I am keeping this page just for editing existing ones, but feel free to create a new page if you like :-)
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> man so like you know how github gists make git branches of every pastebin
<cprofitt> jcastro: if you make the page let me know -- I have a few to add
<jcastro> it would be awesome if this could just make branches of pages too
<jono> jcastro, yeah, totally
<jcastro> http://pad.ubuntu.com/new-accomplishments
<jono> maybe p.u.c/accomplishmentsideas ?
<jono> oh cool
<jcastro> TOO LATE
<cprofitt> lol
<jono> jcastro, please create them using the same structure and block
<jcastro> right
<jono> cprofitt, so for your organized a loco event, we just need a script to detect that from loco.ubuntu.com
<jono> I am hoping cjohnston might be able to help write the script
<jcastro> when he's not busy
<jcastro> trying to catch Mr. White in Breaking Bad
<jcastro> I know right, looks just like the DEA guy
<cprofitt> jono: cool... I can talk with cjohnston
<jono> cprofitt, :-)
<cprofitt> what about teams that do not use loco.ubuntu.com... or do we want to require that for this reward as an encouragement to use it?
<jono> I am keen to see how cjohnston gets on running it
<jono> cprofitt, well we can have any accomplishment that we can detect with a script
<jono> so loco.ubuntu.com and LP are good resources for doing this
 * cprofitt nods
<jono> my hunch would be to ask them to use loco.ubuntu.com
<jono> as we encourage folks to use that site anyway
<jcastro> if you want badges, use loco.ubuntu.com. :)
<jcastro> I mean, we spend resources to make it, locos should use it
<jono> wow akgraner and cprofittare rocking the docs
<cprofitt> that next one might be difficult to detect...
<cprofitt> but I will talk to cjohnston
<jcastro> hah nice one on the taking pictures at a loco event
<cjohnston> jono: I have no trophies :-(
<jono> cjohnston, did you install it all?
<jono> and click the button to agree to verification?
<cjohnston> yup
<jono> cjohnston, hmmm, one sec
<jono> cjohnston, U1 might be being a little slow
<jono> cjohnston, you already have a U1 account right?
<cjohnston> yup
<jcastro> <--- wife home, outta here, will catch up later
<cjohnston> by jcastro
<cjohnston> bye
<cjohnston> jono: the first time i ran the daemon i got: Running: /home/chris/accomplishments/scripts/ubuntu-community/ubuntu-member.py
<cjohnston> ...Other error code.
<cjohnston> which i assume could be normal as i havent provided info
<jono> cjohnston, which error?
<jono> cjohnston, did you type in your LP email address when it asked?
<cjohnston> yes.
<jono> one sec
<cjohnston> the directions have you running the daemon before you enter your LP info tho
<jono> yep that is right
<jono> the daemon always needs to be running
<jono> cjohnston, do me a favor, in a terminal type: u1sdtool --list-shared
<cjohnston> so im assuming thats why it errored the first time
<jono> youi werent running the daemon?
<jono> run the daemon in one terminal
<jono> and then run the gui from another terminal
<cjohnston> i was.. when i ran the daemon, I got the error... it didnt ask me for login until after i ran the gui
<jono> what error?
<cjohnston> Running: /home/chris/accomplishments/scripts/ubuntu-community/ubuntu-member.py
<cjohnston> 19.28.47 < cjohnston> ...Other error code.
<cjohnston> thats a direct copy/paste
<cjohnston> no shared jono
<jono> hmmm
<jono> ok
<jono> close your terminals down
<jono> now go to ~/.local/share/accomplishments
<jono> is there a trophies dir in there?
<jono> cjohnston, ^
<cjohnston> yes
<jono> in there in .extrainformation do you see launchpad-email?
<cjohnston> in accomplisments?
<jono> in ~/.local/share/accomplishments/trophies/.extrainformation
<cjohnston> there is
<jono> cool
<jono> ok, open a new terminal
<jono> make sure the daemon and gui are not running
<jono> cat ~/.config/accomplishments/.accomplishments
<cjohnston> looks good
<cjohnston> they are all correct
<jono> can you paste it here?
<cjohnston> [config]
<cjohnston> has_u1 = True
<cjohnston> has_verif = 1
<cjohnston> accompath = /home/chris/accomplishments
<cjohnston> trophypath = /home/chris/.local/share/accomplishments/trophies
<jono> ok cool
<jono> ok, open a new termianl
<jono> again, ensure the daemon is not running
<cjohnston> yup
<jono> now cd to ubuntu-accomplishments-system/daemon
<jono> and run ./rundaemon.sh
<jono> keep an eye on the output
<jono> it should say it is going to run the scripts after a few seconds
<cjohnston> its running the scripts
<jono> any say Accomplished?
<cjohnston> member accomplished, fridge not, lp acct accomp
<akgraner> jono any Loco team member approved or non-approved gets a trophy right?
<cjohnston> completed running scripts
<cjohnston> its only running three scripts tho
<jono> cjohnston, cool, ok, so it just hasnt offer the share yet
<cjohnston> are there more?
<jono> cjohnston, it should only run them, the rest are locked
<cjohnston> ok
<jono> cjohnston, run: u1sdtool --refresh-shares
<jono> cjohnston, run: u1sdtool --list-shared
<jono> do you see anything in there saying trophies?
<cjohnston> u1 seems to be having issues.. running commands for u1sdtool no longer seem to terminate themselves
<jono> cjohnston, that is a bug in PRecise
<jono> press Ctrl-\ to terminate
<jono> cjohnston, one sec
<cjohnston> no shared
<jono> this is very odd
<jono> cjohnston, ok, lets try and reshare
<jono> kill the daem
<jono> daemon
<jono> Ctrl-\ kills it
<jono> rm ~/.config/accomplishments/*
<jono> cjohnston, now run the daemon again
<jono> and then after the daemon has started, run the gui
<cjohnston> there is nothing in ~/.config/accomplishments
<jono> ok
<jono> now run the daemon
<cjohnston> * WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GDriveStartFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'
<jono> cjohnston, thats fine
<jono> you can ifnore not
<jono> it looks like U1 might be having some issues right now
<cjohnston> u1 and me dont get along to the point where I'm moving all of my stuff off of it
<jono> heh
<cjohnston> it deleted stuff :'-(
<jono> actually maybe it is on my end
<jono> I think I might know what part of the problem could be here
<jono> U1 looks to be working ok
<jono> cjohnston, is your U1 working ok on your machine?
<jono> cjohnston, did you set it up to work?
<cjohnston> yes
<jono> or did you not enable it in Precise
<cjohnston> its enabled
<jono> ok, lets try one more thing
<jono> kill the daemon
<jono> ps ax | grep accomp\
<jono> ps ax | grep accomp
<jono> make sure it is not running
<jono> make sure the gui is not running
<jono> cjohnston, rm -rf ~/.cache/accomplishments/logs/*
<jono> cjohnston, rm -rf ~/.config/accomplishments/*
<jono> cjohnston, rm -rf ~/.local/share/accomplishments/*
<jono> cjohnston, ok, now run ./rundaemon in the daemon dir
<jono> then open a new terminal and run the gui with quickly run
<jono> be sure to approve the verified trophies and add your LP email address when it asks you
<cjohnston> done
<cjohnston> still nothing under my trophies
<jono> cjohnston, ok, now see if the scripts say accomplished
<jono> ok
<jono> u1sdtool --list-share\
<jono> u1sdtool --list-shared
<cjohnston> no shared
<jono> ok
<jono> cjohnston, now kill the daemon
<jono> and restart it again
<jono> cjohnston, and now email the log file in .cache/accomplishments/logs
<cjohnston> they say accomp
<jono> ok cool
<jono> now look in .local/share/accomplishments/trophies/ubuntu-community
<jono> do you see .trophy files?
<cjohnston> yes
<jono> brb phone
<jono> cjohnston, back
<cjohnston> k
<jono> ok, try this
<jono> load the U1 gui tool thing
<jono> and click the button to disconnect and then reconnect
<jono> it looks like accomplishments is working but you may have found a U1 bug in Precise
<jono> U1 has been working in Precise for me pretty well
<jono> cjohnston, can you email me your log file too
<jono> there is definitely a bug in the code here regarding the scriptrunner
<jono> I need to fix that
<cjohnston> .cache/accomp/logs jono ?
<jono> yup
<jono> there should be one log file in there
<jono> thanks for helping test this cjohnston :-)
<jono> cjohnston, I suspect your U1 is broken
<jono> cjohnston, which email address do you use for it?
<cjohnston> chrisjohnston@u.c
<jono> ok, I will try and offer you a share
<jono> let me know if it pops up
<cjohnston> mail sent to j@u.c
<jono> cjohnston,  do you see a bubble appear?
<jono> cjohnston, check your email too
<cjohnston> no i havent
<jono> cjohnston, no email?
<cjohnston> i got it
<jono> cjohnston, ok approve the share
<jono> now in the U1 gui tool Cloud Folders
<jono> and check Sync Locally for the folder I offered you
<cjohnston> it still isnt in u1 gui
<jono> cjohnston, hmmm
<jono> this is odd
<cjohnston> i still think my u1 is all sorts of screwy
<jono> cjohnston, it seems so
<cjohnston> it can take a day for a file to downlaod
<cjohnston> so I'll ping you tomorrow night if it isnt wroking?
<cjohnston> working
<jono> can I ask you to purge U1 from your system and restart
<jono> did you upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
<cjohnston> upgrade, yes
<jono> cjohnston, ahhh
<jono> I suspect your b0rked U1 came with the upgrade
<jono> can I ask you to re-install U1 and then try?
<jono> the good news is that it looks like my code is working as expected :-)
<cjohnston> itll be a bit
<jono> np
<jono> cjohnston, I assure you when this works, it is pretty awesome :-)
<jono> and worth the effort
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> jono pm?
<jono> cjohnston, sure
<cprofitt> etneg: hey
<etneg> cprofitt: hey:D
<cprofitt> got a link to that stuff you are working on for UGJ?
<cprofitt> jono might like to see it!!
<etneg> i can post the globe idea
<cprofitt> yeah, that works...
<etneg> the badge idea should be ready tomorrow hopefully
<jono> :--)
<cprofitt> I know it is a work in progress, but I think folks would be interested to see it
<etneg> http://i42.tinypic.com/16kaxxl.png
<etneg> as for the badge i havent done anything yet
<cprofitt> etneg: that one if the Ubuntu GLobal Jam badge to wear on the Ubuntu Forums right?
<etneg> cprofitt: ye
<etneg> it's got a background in there that i wold recommend removing it and keep a transparent bg
<etneg> but most of these avatar stuff people seem to use  a bg so i just did one with a bg there
<cprofitt> akgraner: what do you think of the UGJ avatar for the forums?
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> I like it but it looks like ubj and not ugj
<cprofitt> ooh... good catch it does say that
<cprofitt> etneg: we need it to be UGJ - Ubuntu Global Jam
<cprofitt> I missed that
<etneg> ooh right
<akgraner> what do the colors mean?
<akgraner> anything?
<etneg> i had to work on the font anyhow
<etneg> the bg is an abstract globe, colors originally are the ubuntu colors there
<akgraner> when I look at things like that   usually when people design them often everything means something
<etneg> also i went with that coloring scheme as a friendliness atmosphere
<cprofitt> akgraner: wait until we unveil the new NY logo that etneg did for us
<etneg> the globe idea is cprofitt's concept
<cprofitt> He did it as part of the global jam... and we will unveil it Friday
 * akgraner wants a new logo now 
<etneg> i thought instead of the boring same ole earth planet, something more abstract and colorful would do the trick
<etneg> ive taken the blues from earth colors onto this one
<akgraner> ahh - purple and orange - ok ok aubergine and orange ;-) in the typical blue and green patterns seen on a globe
<etneg> there's 3 strokes there
<etneg> one on top, middle, and botom
<etneg> all of them have the ubuntu color palette
<etneg> it's just that under a glass surface  you're not going to see it exactly as it is
<akgraner> ok purple and orange just happen to be my absolute favorite colors in the whole world so any excuse I can find to use them I will
<etneg> i wanted to mimick the glass surface too
<akgraner> I like ut
<etneg> heh ok
<akgraner> it
<etneg> cool
<etneg> the typography is supposed to be letterpressed, but at that size i might have to tweak it a bit more
<etneg> or just keep i t flat
<akgraner> I'm not a graphics person, so is flat what is is now?
<etneg> well ye but with the illusion of letter press
<etneg> you add a shadow there, a shadow here, few highlights and gie that illusion
<akgraner> if you had to keep it that way  - it still looks good
<etneg> but on a smale scale like 90x90 needs some tweaking to see it
<etneg> ok cool
<etneg> :D
<akgraner> jono I've added all I can to your summaries
<akgraner> unless you want them to be longer :-)
<akgraner> james_w, you around?
<akgraner> etneg, I can't wait to see the finished product thanks for sharing and I look forward to seeing the new NY one as well.
<etneg> akgraner: cool:D thanks
<etneg> i'll fix that b on it
<akgraner> etneg - heck I might even bug you to help me with a few things :-)
<etneg> i keep confusing ugj with ubj for some odd reason
<etneg> akgraner: sure sure:D
<akgraner> I have a need for some custom Icons - but we can chat about that some other time
<etneg> oh ok cool
<etneg> icons should be alot simpler than this, but sure we i'l do them
<jono> thanks akgraner!
<cprofitt> hey jono
<cprofitt> did you see etneg's post about his avatar?
<jono> etneg, yeah
<jono> looks cool
<cprofitt> we hope to have that done for tomorrow in final form
<etneg> sweet
<cprofitt> then I will publish on my blog and people can sport it on the forums
<etneg> i'll throw in one more ocncept by tommorrow morning
<cprofitt> etneg: has been awesome with his art contributions
<etneg> will update you guys then
<etneg> cprofitt: thanks:D been fun
<cprofitt> no, etneg - thank you for all the work you have done
<cprofitt> you rock!!
 * etneg nods
<james_w> akgraner, am now :-)
<nigelb> Its a james_w!
<nigelb> :)
<james_w> hi nigelb
<cprofitt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1933253
<cprofitt> posted the forum avatar etneg made for us
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<ashickur-noor> Hi
<ashickur-noor> Any body here?
<ashickur-noor> How I can design the event body text?
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Howdy dholbach
<dholbach> hey benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> How are you?
<dholbach> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~maxolasersquad/ubuntu/precise/stellarium/add_quicklist/+merge/94312 is rejected now - I guess I'll leave https://code.launchpad.net/~arashbm/ubuntu/precise/compizconfig-settings-manager/add_quicklist/+merge/94462 as it is, or would it make more sense to ask for it to go upstream too?
<dholbach> benonsoftware, good good - I need to reply to 68658765456789 emails I got during the night, but apart from that great :)
<dholbach> how about you?
<benonsoftware> I'm alright
 * benonsoftware is trying to get white-out of his computer keyboard
<benonsoftware> dholbach: How can one get so many emails in one night? :D
<dholbach> benonsoftware, I could imagine the number wasn't 100% accurate ;-)
<dholbach> "a lot" :)
 * benonsoftware should read his Gmail as it is growing fast and I have no time to check it :D
<benonsoftware> Half of its spam
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> ¿qué tal?
<dpm> hey dholbach, good morning!
<dholbach> dpm, should https://code.launchpad.net/~uusijani/apt/uusi-branch/+merge/91593 be rather done over here somewhere? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/apt/+pots/apt-all/fi/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=hash
<dpm> looking...
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, but after it's done in LP mvo or someone else should fetch all translations and release a new apt package containing them. Translations for apt are not shipped in language packs, so they need to be exported from LP and put into the package. So either a) accepting the merge proposal + new upload, or b) recommending him to translate in LP + translations export + new upload would work.
<dholbach> aha ok
<dholbach> in that case I'll just get mvo to review it :)
<dpm> ok, cool :)
<dholbach> today is another renovation day in the next door apartment
<dholbach> → coworking space
<dpm> hm, has the shortcut to change workspace changed too?
<dpm> oh man, it has
<dholbach> dpm, it was changed back again AFAIK
<dholbach> are you fully updated and restarted your session?
<dpm> no, too many windows open right now :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> hey czajkowski
<dholbach> the idea was to add "shift+super+arrow keys" to the already existing "ctrl+alt+arrow keys", but compiz can't handle 2 shortcuts for the same thing
<dholbach> so either upgrade and restart session, change it in the keyboard settings or deal with it :)
<dholbach> hi czajkowski
 * czajkowski is awake since 4am this is gonna be a slow day 
<dholbach> oh wow
<dholbach> dpm, who is looking after language-selector these days?
<dpm> dholbach, I'll choose "deal with it" for now :) - language-selector has no official maintainer. pitti does some bug fixing, and also GunnarHJ
<dholbach> I was just wondering who is going to review and apply fixes - that might be pitti or somebody on the desktop team then
<dholbach> thanks
<dpm> yeah, probably pitti
<czajkowski> dpm: can I close the question  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/187449
<dpm> czajkowski, I (or someone else) just haven't had the chance to reply, I'd leave it open for now
<czajkowski> okie dokie thanks
<dpm> np :)
<s-fox> Hello.
<nigelb> popey++
<nigelb> popey: Well said arguments :)
<popey> thanks
<cjohnston> mornin
<s-fox> o/ cjohnston
<jokerdino> people, who can handle this question well? http://askubuntu.com/questions/108745/why-is-ubuntu-not-publicized-in-big-conferences
<czajkowski> jokerdino: well what conferences I guess would be my first question
<czajkowski> I do think it has a larger presence in the states than it does at EU events unless it's more commerical
<jokerdino> I am guessing something like how Windows or Apple reveals their product.
<jokerdino> like keynotes
<czajkowski> jokerdino: so more of a business launch
<jokerdino> yes.
<jokerdino> or like the CES exhibitions, perhaps
<jokerdino> the key word in the question is "at launches"
<czajkowski> it was at CES
<jokerdino> that was this year.
<czajkowski> jokerdino: kinda hard to do every 6 months imo given our fast recelease cycle  possibly at a LTS
<jokerdino> giving public addresses for LTS will work as well.
<popey> we have a live video keynote from mark at UDS
<jokerdino> the question was, why is Ubuntu not being publicized about the newer releases / launches.
<mhall119> jokerdino: Microsoft and Apple spend a *lot* of money on those
<popey> apple has billions in the bank
<popey> we dont ☺
 * mhall119 wouldn't mind a piece of that
<jokerdino> yes they do, and they gain a lot of publicity for that too :D
<jokerdino> ah, monetary restrictions, i see.
<jokerdino> one of you awesome people can take a shot at that question, then.
<czajkowski> jokerdino: I also thinking having a 6 monthly relase in some cases with bug fixes isn't exactly the way to go forard for a press release tbh
<jokerdino> it totally makes sense.
<jokerdino> i think we are stuck with a vicious cycle :/
<cjohnston> james_w: when you get a second, could you please look at the traceback sent 10 hours ago by status?
<dholbach> hey mhall119
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<mhall119> dholbach: alright, you?
<dholbach> good good :)
<jcastro> popey: listening to the episode now
<jcastro> awesome so far
<dholbach> huats, on parle un peu en 10 minutes? :)
<huats> dholbach: 20 minutes instead would be possible ?
<dholbach> ouai, bien sûr
<dholbach> huats, j'ai beaucoup de bonne nouvelles
<huats> I think I have seen some of them :)
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> huats, I'll create the hangout already
<jcastro> mhall119: man dude
<jcastro> this guy
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-core/+bug/940139
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 940139 in compiz-core "[callgrind] compiz spends about 51% of its CPU time in CompRegion construction/destruction" [High,Fix committed]
<jcastro> wow
<dholbach> holy cow
<mhall119> jcastro: I know right?
<popey> help us test it!
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ppa
 * mhall119 goes off to dist-upgrade
<mhall119> "drops the CompRegion overhead from 51% to 9% "
<popey> if you can run checkbox-unity and spend some time doing the 175 or so tests, that would be awesome!
<czajkowski> popey: it's a nice app, just way too many tests
<czajkowski> and no way to submit half and then continue when you;ve more time/patience
<mhall119> +1, being able to submit what you have if you run out of time to test would be nice
<czajkowski> nods just too many questions/tasks tbh to do it in one go
<popey> yes you can
<popey> if you close and re-open it carries on
<popey> its about 2 hours to do the full set of tests
<jono> dpm, dholbach, balloons, mhall119, jcastro gentleman, all set in a min?
<dholbach> yep
<mhall119> ready
<balloons> yesh!
<dpm> jono, all set, jcastro cannot make it today, as per his e-mail a few days ago
<cprofitt> popey: the Ubuntu Friendly test?
<jono> ahhh yeah
<jono> damn, need to reboot, dpm can you create the hangout and send me an invite?
<jono> will be there in a sec
<dpm> jono, sure
<popey> cprofitt: no, checkbox-unity
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> have not run that one... I did friendly and while it was long it did not seem to be two hours so was curious
<popey> this does a lot of very specific tests
<dpm> sent the invite to everyone
<balloons> :-( <3 cprofitt
 * dholbach hugs cprofitt
 * cprofitt smiles
 * dpm hugs cprofitt, no worries :)
<dpm> didn't want to kick you out
<cprofitt> dpm: no problem
<jono> dpm, did you send me an invite?
<jono> I see it
<dpm> jono, ok
<dpm> :)
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<akgraner> popey when do you the results need to be in?  Like do I have until tonight to run these tests?
<akgraner> crap I can't try in IRC to save my freakin' life - popey hopefully you understand what I am asking there^^
<popey> ☺
<akgraner> totally just going to invite everyone to my mumble server so I don't have to type any more :-P
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> cjohnston, yeah  - it's been one of *those* weeks and it's only Wednesday.  It started Monday when some lady (not paying attention and looking ) rear-ended me at a stop light on my way back from dropping Pete off at the airport and went down hill from there - but it's looking better as I round the corner for the weekend.
<cjohnston> :-(
<cprofitt> akgraner: I had one of those last week..
<cprofitt> though it was the continuation of the month from hell
 * cjohnston and u1 have been fighting since the weekend
<cprofitt> my wife had an accident...
<akgraner> ha cjohnston you aren't the only fighting with it
<cprofitt> then after the accident did not result in damage (supposedly)
<cprofitt> we ended up with a $2300 bill to fix the car
<akgraner> had to do a re-install b/c of it on my test machine
 * cprofitt looks for wall with bang her sign
 * cjohnston is just trying to get my stuff now so that I can move it all away
 * cprofitt looks for wall with bang head her sign
 * cprofitt looks for wall with bang head here sign
<cprofitt> can't even type right when I think about that
<cprofitt> :-)
<akgraner> cprofitt, bummer
<cprofitt> yeah...
<cprofitt> any time I start to close the gap on my debt Murphy applies his law
<cprofitt> akgraner: http://memearchive.net/memerial.net/3503/pregnancy-fail.jpg
<cprofitt> that made me laugh once I understood...
<bkerensa> mhall119: You are handing part of North America for Jams right?
<bkerensa> handling*
<mhall119> bkerensa: no, I was contacting asian temas
<dholbach> jono, are we going to talk in 20m?
<jono> dholbach, yup
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> jono, I'll use the time to go back home - should be enough time - last night they closed here at 18:00 already
<dholbach> so see you in a bit
<dholbach> jono, I'm ready when you are
<jono> dholbach, will be a few mins late
<dholbach> sure, no worries
<jono> otp
<czajkowski> awwww http://youtu.be/0REJ-lCGiKU
<daker> will you upgrade this https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux ?
<cprofitt> cute czajkowski
<balloons> cprofitt, I hear your the allstar for updating wiki headers?
<jono> dholbach, coming now
<cprofitt> balloons: ah... I did a bunch of them a while back...
<dholbach> jono, alright
<balloons> I'm trying to add a new icon and link to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Header
<cprofitt> k
<balloons> this is the icon IconsPage/picto_projects_we_love_48.png
<balloons> this is the link Testing/Activities
<balloons> name can be Activities
<cprofitt> additional box?
<balloons> I just make the page blow up when I edit it :-)
<balloons> yes please
<cprofitt> take a look now
<balloons> nice
<balloons> i'm going to look at the syntax
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> the real issue is figuring out where each table or cell stops... depending on how it was built
<balloons> yes
<balloons> i think i was correct
<balloons> just couldn't find the proper place
<balloons> thanks so much cprofitt !
<cprofitt> you are most welcome
<cprofitt> always glad to help
<dholbach> alright my friends - have a great rest of your day - it's dinner time over here
<dholbach> daker, ليلة سعيدة
<jcastro> technoviking: so has deej said what the next step is for 4.x?
<technoviking> jcastro: not yet, said he could not work on it this week
<mhall119> bkerensa: ping
<bkerensa> mhall119: Yes
<bkerensa> pong
<mhall119> bkerensa: you are on the ubuntu-docs team right?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Yes
<bkerensa> Please tell me not another interview?
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I can only do 2 a quarter
<mhall119> heh, no, not this time
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'd like to get the team trying/evaluating SUMO, were you able to register?
<bkerensa> mhall119: I already use SUMO some since I'm on Mozilla WebFWD Team :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: It is a better platform then our help.u.c
<mhall119> perfect!  Then can you help the rest of the team poke around at my test instance to see where it will meet/not meet the needs of a replacement for help.u.c?
<mhall119> I got apache running correctly now, so it should be good to go
<mhall119> I may still need to manually activate new accounts since I don't have it configured to send confirmation emails
<bkerensa> mhall119: I can encourage the team to do so :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: thanks, I really appreciate it
<mhall119> let me know if there's anything I can do to help encourage
<mhall119> bkerensa: if all goes well, we can start the process of migrating help.u.c to SUMO
<mhall119> and I promise ony one interview per cycle :)
<mhall119> (from me)
<bkerensa> mhall119: You know Matthew East is the chief for doc right? :P
<bkerensa> at least one of them
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: Whats the IP for the instance again?
<mhall119> bkerensa: http://91.189.93.72/en-US/home
<ChrisGagnon> how to I get my event listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam if the owner of my loco's launchpad page is MIA? (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-nh)
<jono> ChrisGagnon, hmmm, can you transfer your LP page over to another owner?
<mhall119> ChrisGagnon: what are you trying to do?
<ChrisGagnon> mhall119: A local hackerspace has agreed to hold a global jam event on saturday and I want to get it listed on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<ChrisGagnon> jono: it's not my LP page to transfer.
<bkerensa> ChrisGagnon: If you are on the loco team you should be able to create teams however if your contact is MIA and your not in the LP group you might need to ping LoCo Council
<mhall119> ChrisGagnon: any member of your team can add an event
<mhall119> just log in to loco.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> and then on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/ you should see "Add Team Event" link on the grey bar at the top
<ChrisGagnon> bkerensa: I've tried to get the team added to LP loco group, but no one has added my loco. So I can't add the team to the event.
<ChrisGagnon> bkerensa: how do I ping the loco council?
<bkerensa> ChrisGagnon: You can join #ubuntu-locoteams
<ChrisGagnon> bkerensa: thanks
<bkerensa> jono: I got your response about oscon and will try and reach out to the right people
<jono> thanks bkerensa :-)
<jono> bkerensa, btw, want to help with the Community Leadership Summit this year?
<bkerensa> jono: Does it require carrying stuff to the kinkos?
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> jono: Yes sure
<bkerensa> jono: I have also been encouraging local community managers here in Portland who work at tech companies to attend CLS
<jono> bkerensa, lol
<jono> bkerensa, thanks, man!
<jono> awesome
<jono> having some local help on the ground would be awesome
<jono> mhall119, any chance you could reset my CanoniStack instance?
<jono> I want to re-install U1 and file some bugs against headless
<mhall119> reset?
<mhall119> like, terminate it and spin up a new one?
<jono> mhall119, yeah, just give me a fresh Precise instance
<jono> also...good work on getting SUMO up
<jono> are the docs team rocking with it now?
<mhall119> will do
<mhall119> tanks
<mhall119> jono: bkerensa is rocking it (as he does with everything), and trying to get the rest of the team to come out and play
<jono> sweet!
<jono> thanks for working on my CanoniStack instance
<jono> I appreciate that!
<mhall119> no problem, spinning up a new one now
<jono> cheers
<akgraner> Cotton Candy ftw :-) pre-ordered mine...
<bkerensa> akgraner: Will it run Ubuntu?
<akgraner> bkerensa, yeppers - check out - Linaro Sweetens Cotton Candy's Success - http://www.linaro.org/linaro-blog/2012/02/29/linaro-sweetens-cotton-candys-success/
<akgraner> all the links are in there
<bkerensa> akgraner: cool... I'm thinking I might just get a Panda Board
<akgraner> those are cool too :-)
<akgraner> I've only got a quickstart (Freescale) and Snowball (ST-Ericsson), but I want a panda.
<mhall119> AlanBell: they make putty for Linux?
<AlanBell> apparently so
<mhall119> what's the point?
<AlanBell> I appear to have it installed, I think I was trying to describe how to do something with it to a customer who was using it on windows and I installed it on Ubuntu
<mhall119> huh, go figure
<AlanBell> I have no idea what the point is
<akgraner> bkerensa, Panda is what we demo'd Ubuntu TV and XBMC on at Connect we also demo'd XBMC on snowball...let me know if you want more information on the boards
<akgraner> we=Linaro
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-01
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<alourie> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, do you have some thoughts on Andrew SB's comment in bug 943154?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943154 in ubuntu-packaging-guide "Make Packaging Guide translatable" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943154
<dpm> hey dholbach, morgen
<dpm> looking...
<dholbach> how are you doing? how's proud Catalunya doing today?
<dpm> will be much prouder after we've translated the whole of Ubuntu after the UGJ! ;-)
<dpm> dholbach, ok, replied Andrew's comment. I haven't looked at your branch yet, though
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> yes, I don't think language packs will be a problem
<dholbach> the package is not even in the archive now, just in a PPA
<dholbach> and I actually see more people using the website than installing the package, but maybe that's just me
<dpm> ah, right, I assumed it was in main from andrew's comment
<dholbach> thanks for your help
<dpm> no worries :)
<akgraner> How's this for a title - I just got an email where someone's title is Customer Happiness Manager... it made me smile.  :-)
<dholbach> I hate twitter and identi.ca - this tweet sums it up best: "What I hate most about Twitter: finishing a good tweet, having -1 characters left, and then having to decide which grammar crime to commit."
<jokerdino> heh
<akgraner> dholbach, oh how true!
<czajkowski> dholbach: hah, I dont use identi.ca more too many trolls on there, twitter is a bit more social but sometimes full of spam :/
<dholbach> yeah, I never turned into a huge fan of twitter TBH
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> good morning
<sagaci> Morning
<snap-l> I wish the FLOSS-trolls on identi.ca hadn't chased away all of the folks to twitter.
<snap-l> but I think even the trolls are getting bored and moving on.
<snap-l> very little conversation there.
<dpm> dholbach, do you know if there is anywhere I can see a list of backports available for a given release?
<dholbach> dpm, not very easily - give me a minute
<dpm> dholbach, I don't necessarily need a nice list, just a pointer to where I can find out would already help me
<popey> snap-l: doesn't help that identi.ca has been broken more of then than not, and the style looks like it was made with ms paint
<snap-l> popey: Well, the redesign is less offensive
<dholbach> dpm, dirty, but the best I could come up with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/863603/ :)
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dpm> thanks!
<dholbach> de nada
<jcastro> greg-g: I suspect we'll see a bunch more of this happening: http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/01/foursquare-replaces-google-maps-with-openstreetmap-mapboxstreets/
<jono> balloons, is B1 out yet?
<dholbach> jono, no
<jono> dholbach, ahhh
<dholbach> no mails on ubuntu{,-devel}-announce and topic in #ubuntu-devel is still "Precise Beta-1 Freeze in effect" :)
<dholbach> that's at least the indicators I checked :)
<balloons> yea, not yet
<balloons> should be today ;-)
<dholbach> did you all see the illustrious list of countries running a UGJ event?
<dholbach> really looks more like a list of holiday destinations :)
<jono> thanks dholbach, balloons
<jono> dholbach, indeed UGJ looking good :-)
 * dholbach goes back to Fix-It Friday propaganda
<greg-g> jcastro: I sure hope so :)
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> jono: yes sir
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<mhall119> jono: says nobody is there right now :(
<mhall119> let me try agaibn
<jono> sent another
<jono> balloons, so when B1 is announced are you good to go with the testing PPA?
<balloons> jono, I'm one step closer now
<balloons> i've confirmed the last minute bug I found last night is only on my box
<jono> balloons, awesome
<balloons> at any rate, I'm trying to fix the package and then once it builds it will be all set
<balloons> the build queues are showing 7+ hours to build tho :-(
<jono> balloons, ask an archive admin to push it up
<balloons> jono, when I've got the packaging kinks worked out.. I'll ping you for help on that
<daker> jono, did you received my email ?
<jono> dakeryes
<jono> daker yes, thanks
<daker> ツ
<technoviking> jcastro: still have not heard from deej, and will "hellabusy" next week till Friday
<jcastro> technoviking: asking now
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow
<mhall119> balloons: is your QA stuff ready to be added?
<balloons> mhall119, yes it is
<mhall119> balloons: I'm done editing now, if you want to add it
<jcastro> hey bkerensa
<jcastro> are you on @osu-lug?
<jcastro> er, #osu-lug
<jcastro> https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway
<jcastro> I mean #osu-coders, sigh
<akgraner> jono are we still good to go for the hangout in an hour?
<akgraner> I'll blog send out the links so people know where to go and what to click etc :-)
<akgraner> well a reminder even
<jono> akgraner, yep
<jono> I am going to grab lunch first
<jono> akgraner, when you have blogged it I will promote it on FB/G+ etc
<akgraner> ok I'm working on that now
<cprofitt> hey jono
<cprofitt> akgraner:
<jono> hey cprofitt
<akgraner> cprofitt, hey
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392976
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 392976 in ubuntu-community "Launchpad only supports one CoC - the Ubuntu Leadership CoC is not supported." [Medium,Confirmed]
<cprofitt> that bug has me a bit curious
<cprofitt> what real tangible benefit do we, the community, get with having an actual signed digital document vs. an acknolwedgement from leaders?
<cprofitt> I assume they will be held to that standard regardless of the signature.
<jcastro> technoviking: "jcastro: It looks like the servers need more disk and we're shuffling hardware around."
<cprofitt> jcastro: shuffling hardware is never any fun
<jcastro> yeah so I guess it's tough to source disks with the prices these days
<cprofitt> I have no issues getting disks.... but it still takes time
<czajkowski> cprofitt: there have been numerous threads and bugs about the LCoC one of which started after UDs but unless there was a patch submitted to LP to get the signing of the LCoC its not gonna happen the CC are currently reviewing the LCOC and CoC
<bkerensa> jcastro: I am on #osu-lug but I can also be on #osu-coders :) why whats up?
<cprofitt> czajkowski: I saw a few of the threads/bugs... just curious what the benefit of having a signed document is vs. just an acknolwedgement
<czajkowski> because people say well I didnt sign something you cant hold me to it
<cprofitt> czajkowski: that would make sense if this was a corporation, but it is a volunteer community... do we really need that level of legal documentation?
<czajkowski> cprofitt: when youre dealing with some leaders who swont step down sure
<czajkowski> or when some leadersperhaps aren't active but wont step away we can reference it
<cprofitt> I am thinking a check box might be just as good
<cprofitt> unless it would actually involve a court of law
<cprofitt> that might be easier to implement
<czajkowski> cprofitt: kind over thinking it tbh
<czajkowski> and the CC area already looking into merging the two
<cprofitt> How does one broach the subject with the CC?
<pleia2> cprofitt: we're subbed to that bug
<pleia2> so it's on our radar :)
<cprofitt> most of the reason I started thinking about it is based on the ease of signing comments that were made... we want to make it easy for people to sign... and using PGP is not as easy as a simple checkbox
<cprofitt> cool... thanks pleia2
<cprofitt> doing well pleia2 ?
<pleia2> cprofitt: yep :) you?
<cprofitt> pretty good... daughter got bit by a dog this morning... so a bit stressed
<pleia2> ouch
<cprofitt> it was more stressful this morning when I had to go get her and bring her to school...
<technoviking> jcastro: just erase that bad boy
<bkerensa> Well I better head out..... Gotta go find some amazing Sushi for lunch
<cjohnston> bkerensa: get me some
<cjohnston> please
<jussi> mmmmm sushi
<balloons> do we have a brave soul or two in here who would be willing to help me tests something?
<balloons> you'll need to be running precise, but a vm is fine
<cjohnston> balloons: probably not, but whatcha need?
<cprofitt> balloons: ah... what do you need?
<balloons> I'd like someone to run thru this and report back some success: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/RunningCheckboxTestCases
<cprofitt> I gotta run in 15 minnutes or so... but if it is fast I can try to help
<balloons> cprofitt, you could install and run one test in <15 I'd guess :-)
<cprofitt> can I do it when I get home?
<balloons> you sure can
<balloons> I just want to make sure the process is sane before I send it out to everyone
<balloons> no typos, etc :-)
<cprofitt> sounds good... will try to get that done for you tonight
<balloons> I'll be here cprofitt :-)
<czajkowski> balloons: instructions work fine
<czajkowski> installed no issues
<czajkowski> I would say that somewhere you should add how long it takes to complete the checkbox testing
<balloons> czajkowski, for all the tests? I'm actually not sure..
<czajkowski> balloons: takes about 2 hrs ;)
<mhall119> jono: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/dashboard/
<czajkowski> long time so people need to have some free time
<cjohnston> balloons: the testing thing that came with 5.4 (i think it was 5.4) takes way too long to complete... if you could work on them as you can and submit as you go it would be much more betterer
<czajkowski> as you cant submit half way
<balloons> yes, these tests aren't nearly as long as the unity ones
 * cjohnston would say even have the ability to do less than half way
<balloons> should be under an hour for all of them
<czajkowski> well a time frame for how long a test case should take would be good
<balloons> however, the feedback is well placed
<balloons> most of the tests should take ~5 min
<balloons> and you can submit multiple times..
<balloons> still, feedback noted.. I think I'll open a bug for  a wishlist to discuss this
<cjohnston> balloons: subscribe me please.. ~chrisjohnston
<balloons> cjohnston, sure can do
<cjohnston> ty
<balloons> you can restart checkbox as well to pick up where you left off.. but it's not intiutive
<cjohnston> still good for tomorrow? I heard you may be staying the weekend?
<balloons> did you now?
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> I'm still good on tomorrow
<cjohnston> what are your plans?
<balloons> I had wanted to come tonight and stay a couple nights with some friends from up north
<balloons> but now I'm coming down just for the day (LONG DAY) with svwilliams
<cjohnston> cool
<balloons> cjohnston, did you attempt to run and submit a test?
<balloons> did it show up?
<cjohnston> balloons: im working on it... slowly
<cjohnston> testing code that is time sensitive at the same time
<balloons> haha.. funn fun
<cjohnston> balloons: it should show how many tests complete vs how many tests are left
<balloons> cjohnston, yep.. it should.. something I have to work on
<balloons> that is present in the upstream checkbox, so it's something specific to me
<cjohnston> ic
<balloons> cjohnston, czajkowski added a resume section
<balloons> does that help?
<balloons> {{attachment:apptestingsubmit.png}}
<balloons> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/RunningCheckboxTestCases
<balloons> bah
<cjohnston> I want to file a critical bug.. it forces the use of a non-preferred browser
<cjohnston> :-P
<balloons> ;-)
<balloons> do file
<cjohnston> Error in field 'submission_key' - Submission key already exists.
<cjohnston> thats the error i got when i webnt to submit
<cjohnston> clicked ok, then clicked next again and it seems to have worked
<balloons> hmm..
<balloons> ok
<balloons> let's see if it made it up
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/+hwdb-submissions
<balloons> yep i see it
<jcastro> mhall119: nice work on the dashboard
<jcastro> that looks /tight/
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> I've copied over the list of things from the wiki (the ones we had links for more info anyway)
<balloons> thanks cjohnston :-)
<balloons> i'll be sending this around to everyone to run for beta1 testing.. should be doing the same myself tomorrow for ugj
<cjohnston> np
<akgraner> Thanks Jono!
<jono> thanks akgraner!
<mhall119> on air hangouts are pretty cool
<mhall119> but it didn't auto-update the comments, which was disappointing
<akgraner> I'll drop you the link so you can see the different stages of the recording - I'll overlay titles and text as well as add links to the various things we talked about.
<mhall119> all it needs it a public chat area and it's a replacement for ustream.tv
<jcastro> wait what
<jcastro> was there an onair hangout I missed?
<mhall119> jono: it's Friday morning in Australia, can you promote http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/dashboard/ on G+ and I'll do the same on Facebook?
<balloons> mhall119, how can i get the checkbox stuff on the global jam page btw/
<balloons> can you do / help?
<mhall119> balloons: give me a link to more info on it and I'll add it
<balloons> this link is good
<balloons> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/RunningCheckboxTestCases
<balloons> if you want my blog post, I'm writing it up now
<akgraner> mhall119, yep - that's the piece I haven't figured out yet
<akgraner> or maybe it doesn't exist yet :-)
<mhall119> balloons: done
<balloons> mhall119, +1, thank you!
<akgraner> jcastro, you don't follow me anymore or you'd have seen when it was starting, but I guess you aren't following your boss either so I am in good company in that regard. ;-P
<jcastro> did I miss a blog post?
<akgraner> nods 2 of them :-)
<jcastro> hah no fair, you just posted that today!
<jcastro> oh that's cool, where's the recording?
<akgraner> I posted it a couple days ago as well :-P
<akgraner> it's processing right now
<akgraner> that's another downside it can take up to 24 hours to render :-/
<akgraner> so if you can figure out a way to both capture the video to  youtube and to an independent file somewhere that would be awesome.  The rendering is taking place in youtubes cloud somewhere and it's S-L-O-W.
<cjohnston> jcastro: small dent, but i deleted 6 wiki pages ;-)
<jcastro> o/
<pleia2> cjohnston: gold star!
<jcastro> I think vish got my gold star
<jcastro> like 30 seconds after my talk he deleted my wiki page
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> Is anyone good with CSS who could help me some with Summit?
<jono> mhall119, can you send me the Ubuntu drupal theme?
<jono> oops
<jono> django theme
<cjohnston> jono: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<jono> how do I install theme theme?
<jono> I am playing with django for the first time today :-)
<jono> it is awesome
<cjohnston> jono: you may want to poke around summit.. basically branch it into ubuntu_website in the root directory of your app
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> then you need to set up your base.html to look for the ubuntu website template
<cjohnston> set up your url's for where to look for the media and such
<cjohnston> i think thats about it
<mhall119> jono: sent you an email
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> man, this is such an awesome framework :-)
<jono> I like how it makes you think
<mhall119> I like how it doesn't ;)
<jono> indeed
<balloons> mhall119, got the loco link for globaljam?
<mhall119> balloons: the event or the dashboard?
<balloons> dashboard
<balloons> so much cooler
<balloons> :-0
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/dashboard/
<mhall119> jono: can you put that on G+ ^^
<mhall119> I posted it to Facebook already
<mhall119> but don't have the Ubuntu page on G+
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston any idea how I can allow the user to add multiple mhall119will do
<czajkowski> mhall119: posted to FB locoteams page
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston quick q: I have an Accomplishments table in sqllite and I want to allow the user to add multiple references to another foreign key (category) - how do I do that?
<mhall119> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> mhall119: np
<mhall119> jono: what do you mean?
<jono> mhall119, so I have the following breakdown
<jono> Applications
<jono> inside Applications can be different categories
<jono> e.g. QA, Development
<jono> I then have Accomplishmwnts
<jono> Accomplishments
<jono> I want to be able to say which Categories in the current application the accomplishment has
<jono> e.g:
<jono> App: ubuntu-community
<mhall119> ah, ok, you want https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/models/fields/#manytomanyfield
<jono> Accom: first-bug
<mhall119> manytomany between Category and Accomplishment
<jono> Categories: QA (from ubuntu-community)
<jono> mhall119, how would that look in my model?
<mhall119> in class Accomplishments:
<jono> essentially I only want the user to be able to select categories within the current app
<mhall119>     categories = models.ManyToManyField(Category)
<mhall119> jono: ah, you've already hit one of Django's weaknesses
<mhall119> that's possible, but not in the Model, you'll have to do that in the Form
<jono> mhall119, right, so I need to perform the logic in the forum, right?
<mhall119> yeah, it's not to hard though
<jono> mhall119, gotcha
<jono> so one challenge here is that the user can add lots of categories
<jono> how do I specify that in my model?
<mhall119> use the ManyToManyField
<mhall119> it'll automatically allow them to select multiple
<jono> oh cool
<jono> hmm I added     categories = models.ManyToManyField(Category)
<jono> but it says: NameError: name 'Category' is not defined
<jono> and there is a class there
<mhall119> jono: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/forms.py#L93 is an example of how you'll need to limit the choices in your form
<mhall119> jono: you have to define the class above where you're using it
<jono> oh it has to appear before the declaration
<jono> gotcha
<mhall119> alternately, I think you can pass the model name as a string
<jono> mhall119, any idea how I set a foreign key to another possible item in the same table
<jono> in other words, I want to set the 'depends' to another accomplishment id
<mhall119> jono: use 'self' as the class to link to
<mhall119> ForeignKey('self') or ManyToManyField('self')
<jono> ahhh
<jono> mhall119, getting 'no such column: editor_accomplishment.depends_id' now
<mhall119> did you syncdb before you added the depends field?
<jono> mhall119, yup
<mhall119> jono: syncdb is really really good at creating database tables
<mhall119> and that's it
<mhall119> it doesn't alter them
<jono> gotcha
<mhall119> http://south.aeracode.org/ will handle database migrations cleanly for you
<jono> mhall119, any idea how I can fix this?
<mhall119> but during early development, just delete the db file and re-syncdb it
<jono> makes sense
<mhall119> Django's philosophy seems to be "Do the 90% that can be done easily and cleanly, and leave the rest to 3rd parties"
<jono> mhall119, it is so awesome
<jono> mhall119, do you know is there is going to be an easy way to take the admin form I have built and expose it on the site so people can use it inside a normal view?
<cjohnston> jono: yes
<cjohnston> again, summit has examples.. LTP has more examples
<cjohnston> basically you would create a form in forms.py
<cjohnston> jono: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/forms.py
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/views.py#L408
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/templates/schedule/create_private.html
<cjohnston> jono: that gives you all three components.. just need the url at that point
<jono> thanks, pal!
<jono> cjohnston, one quick q: it looks like I have reached a limit for the number of inlines I can put in the admin
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> hrmm.. didnt know there was a limit
<jono> oh, I fixed it
<jono> ignore me
<jono> thanks!
<cjohnston> heh
<jono> alright, I have my admin all working, now onto the views
<jono> :-)
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> jono django is most awesome
<cjohnston> get to spend all day working with it tomorrow
<jono> cjohnston, seriously :-)
<jono> cjohnston, :-)
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston:
<jono> NameError: name 'TEMPLATE_CONTEXT_PROCESSORS' is not defined
<jono> when trying to use the theme
<cjohnston> jono: in your settings
<jono> I added that to my settings
<cjohnston> gtg.. mhall119 will show you
<jono> np
<jono> thanks!
<mhall119> jono: show me your settings?
<jono> import ubuntu_website
<jono> TEMPLATE_CONTEXT_PROCESSORS += (
<jono>    "ubuntu_website.media_processor",
<jono>    "ubuntu_website.popup_check",
<jono> )
<jono> TEMPLATE_DIRS += (
<jono>    ubuntu_website.TEMPLATE_DIR,
<jono> )
<jono> I put that at the bottom as you mentioned
<mhall119> did your settings.py not have something like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/settings.py#L142
<mhall119> if not, copy that one, but remove all the entries that start with 'common'
<mhall119> put that somewhere before the import of ubuntu_website
<jono> mhall119, I am a little confused
<jono> let me pastebin my settings
<mhall119> ok
<jono> mhall119, https://pastebin.canonical.com/61429/
<mhall119> jono: what version of Django are you using?
<jono> mhall119, whatever is in Precise
<mhall119> ok, on line 149 the code I gave you is trying to append a couple entries to the end of a variable
<mhall119> but in 1.3, that variable isn't pre-defined for you
<mhall119> so somewhere above line 149 you're going to need to define it
<mhall119> as we did in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/settings.py#L142
<mhall119> jono: do you want to just pop this into pad.ubuntu.com?
<jono> mhall119, that would be cool if poss
<mhall119> jono: http://pad.ubuntu.com/QuvzDqy8kl
<jono> I have it open
<mhall119> jono: since you're starting this off new (which we didn't for ltp and summit), I'm going to simplify it
<jono> cool
<mhall119> jono: that should do it for you
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<cjohnston> canonical pastebin !fail
<jono> mhall119, so, should I create my template files inside the ubuntu theme branch?
<cjohnston> jono: no
<jono> so I create my own templates dir?
<cjohnston> in your app (or each app) create templates/<appname>/
<cjohnston> and put them in <appname>
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-02
<cjohnston> so if your app is "accomp" the templates would go in /accomp/templates/accomp/
<cjohnston> jono: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/templates/schedule/create_private.html   <--- the url shows the path for summit
<jono> cjohnston, right, so I have everything nearly sorted, I am just not seeing the Ubuntu CSS
<jono> and I use {% extends "ubuntu_website_base.html" %}
<jono> should I specify the file location of that file?
<cjohnston> jono: did you setup the urls?
<jono> cjohnston, I did for my page
<mhall119> jono: you shouldn't need to change anything in ubuntu_website
<jono> url(r'^editor/$', 'editor.views.index'),
<jono> t = loader.get_template('editor/index.html')
<jono>     c = Context({
<jono>         'latest_accom_list': latest_accom_list,
<jono>     })
<jono>     return HttpResponse(t.render(c))
<cjohnston> jono: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/urls.py#L91
<jono> cjohnston, I think my url is fine, it works
<jono> the problem I am having is showing the Ubuntu theme
<cjohnston> right... if you look at the very last entery in urls.py, it is what directs to the css
<mhall119> jono: you  don't need to mess with loading the template yourself
<jono> cjohnston, aha
<jono> mhall119, I was just following the tutorial
<mhall119> jono: it's easier to use https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/http/shortcuts/#render-to-response
<mhall119> that'll handle finding and loading the template for you
<jono> mhall119, hmmm I am not 100% sure what you mean
<mhall119> in your view, you can return render_to_response('yourapp/index.html', {'latest_accom_list': latest_accom_list}, RequestContext(request))
<mhall119> and not do any loader.get_template junk
<jono> ok so I am using that now
<jono> but I still don't see the CSS, so it looks like I need to update the urls, right?
<mhall119> which css?
<mhall119> from ubuntu_website, or your own ?
<jono> mhall119, ubuntu
<jono> mhall119, so I am not seeing the ubuntu css design
<jono> I have my template loading fine, just no Ubuntu branding
<cjohnston> (r'^ubuntu-website/media/(?P<path>.*)$', 'django.views.static.serve', {'document_root': ubuntu_website.MEDIA_ROOT}),
<mhall119> oh right, you need that ^^
<mhall119> when running from ./manage.py runserver, you have to tell Django to serve the media files
<mhall119> in production, you typically have Apache serving them directly, bypassing django
<jono> mhall119, hmm still not running
<jono> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/864340/
<cjohnston> jono: your still missing some: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/urls.py#L91
<jono> ahh
<cjohnston> i think...
<cjohnston> hrm
<jono> still no luck
<mhall119> jono: pastebin your index.html template
<jono> mhall119, sure
<jono> mhall119, to test I just pasted the template you mailed me
<mhall119> the base.html?
<jono> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/864342/
<jono> oh
<jono> that needs to be base.html ?
<cjohnston> jono: yes
<cjohnston> base.html provides the "base" layout for the entire site
<cjohnston> index.html, and all other pages will extend base.html
<mhall119> yeah, base.html will provide the menus and footer for your whole site
<cjohnston> that way you arent putting the whole header and the whole footer etc in each template page
<mhall119> then index.html will extend that, and just define the content block
<mhall119> ubuntu_website_base.html->base.html->index.html is how it will inherit
<jono> right
<jono> sp"
<jono> so:
<jono> {% extends "base.html" %}
<jono> {% block content %}
<jono> Testing!
<jono> {% endblock %}
<jono> for index.html?
<cjohnston> yes
<mhall119> yup
<jono> ok, I added that
<dedicated1_> jono are you from the ubuntu loco stream or another jono? :)
<mhall119> ok, where did you put base.html?
<jono> Caught TemplateDoesNotExist while rendering: base.html
<cjohnston> dedicated1_: jono is the jono
<jono> mhall119, in the same dir as index
<dedicated1_> haha roger
<jono> dedicated1_, I am from the loco stream
<mhall119> jono: and where is index?
<jono> mhall119, in templates/editor in my project
<mhall119> in the project or the app?
<jono> project
<dedicated1_> jono calling me: dead cat or something on his stream xD d3d1cat3d was the name there lmao
<mhall119> Django will lookup template as <project_root>/<app>/templates/<template_name>
<jono> jono@forge2:~/source/accomplishmentseditor$ ls
<jono> editor       __init__.pyc  settings.py   settings.pyc  ubuntu_website  urls.py~
<jono> __init__.py  manage.py     settings.py~  templates     urls.py         urls.pyc
<jono> ahhh
<mhall119> so put it in ~/source/accomplishmentseditor/editor/template/base.html
<cjohnston> hehe.. jonoforge
<cjohnston> like sourceforge on metal
<dedicated1_> lol
<mhall119> dead cat, lol
<jono> dedicated1_, :-)
<jono> mhall119, ok I moved it, and I see the template, but no CSS
<mhall119> he must have that dead mouse dj on the brain
<jono> btw, is this right: return render_to_response('index.html', {'latest_accom_list': latest_accom_list})
<mhall119> you need a 3rd parameter
<mhall119> RequestContext(request)
<mhall119> remember the TEMPLATE_CONTEXT_PROCESSORS variable we had to setup earlier?  RequestContext is what uses that to fill in site-wide variable in your templates
<jono> as in: return render_to_response('index.html', {'latest_accom_list': latest_accom_list}, RequestContext(request))
<mhall119> yes
<jono> global name 'RequestContext' is not defined
<dedicated1_> damn with all this work going on I feel like disturbing you guys while at work lol
<jono> do I need to import something?
<jono> dedicated1_, well, we are at work :-)
<cjohnston> yes
<mhall119> from django.template import RequestContext
<jono> well, mhall119 isnt, he finished earlier
<cjohnston> jono: im trying to get him to do code reviews for me since he is off now.. he refuses :-(
<dedicated1_> but why in a public channel if it's work? xD
<mhall119> for some definition of "finished" that still has me here doing quasi-work related stuff
<jono> alrighty!
<jono> dedicated1_, because Ubuntu is a public project
<jono> we do most things out in the open
<jono> mhall119, :-)
<dedicated1_> jono: ahh alrighty
<jono> thanks cjohnston, mhall119 I think I am good to go now and keep going
<mhall119> jono: good luck
<cjohnston> css working?
<jono> it looks like some of the CSS is broken
<jono> like the buttons and the links
<mhall119> jono: if you get stuck, #django is a helpful place
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> hey cjohnston, do you guys still have seaworld passes?
<cjohnston> yes
<dedicated1_> jono: I'll soon be orginasing a jam because of your live stream, but first I need to find something I can contribute on myself and also see if I know how to do it aswell ;)
<mhall119> Michelle just got some for us
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> we are going saturday
<mhall119> dedicated1_: organise the jam first, figure out what to to later (or never, socializing is okay too)
<cjohnston> beer
<jono> dedicated1_, cool!
<mhall119> cjohnston: they're over there right now
<mhall119> which is why I don't feel bad for continuing to work
<cjohnston> they should stop by and say hi
<dedicated1_> haha fun is cool but at least I'd like something to learn then ^^
<cjohnston> mhall119: then in that case.. summit reviews
<mhall119> dedicated1_: if nothing else, put 12.04 on a USB thumbdrive, boot people's laptops with it and run the test suite
<cjohnston> practice making ubuntinis
<mhall119> cjohnston: dammit, I shouldn't have said anything
<cjohnston> herheheeheheheheheheehhehehehhehehheehhehehehhe
<cjohnston> he
<dedicated1_> ubuntinis? god there's some weird terms in here lol
<mhall119> ubutuni == Ubuntu Martinis
<dedicated1_> who would have ever guessed that haha
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntini
<dedicated1_> O_o
<dedicated1_> god that looks delicious
<dedicated1_> great pic
<mhall119> then there's whatever it was they served in Budapest
<mhall119> that was an unnatural orange for a beverage
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> beer
<dedicated1_> xD
<dedicated1_> btw, if I'd install a 12.04 version (aplha beta?) will it auto update to the stable version when it's released?
<greg-g> dedicated1_: yep
<cjohnston> you have to do it, but yes
<cjohnston> you can upgrade a few times a day normlall
<cjohnston> normally
<dedicated1_> I can upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 beta too?
<dedicated1_> through the updates
<cjohnston> yes.. you can
<dedicated1_> cool :)
<bkerensa> yep
<mhall119> update-manager -d
<bkerensa> so no sushi for lunch... I had Popeyes Chicken
<mhall119> will tell it to look for the development release
<mhall119> bkerensa: close enough
<bkerensa> but Im gonna go have dinner with my friend from yahoo and have sushi now :D
<bkerensa> then maybe find a place to do some boozing
<mhall119> it'll be pizza
<dedicated1_> I already had sushi earlier today ^^
<dedicated1_> on nom
 * mhall119 hasn't had sushi in years
 * cjohnston wants sushi
<bkerensa> mhall119: Do you come to PDX at all? If you come up we can do a Ubuntu Hour and Sushi and Booze afterwards
<bkerensa> my favorite place to booze: http://groundkontrol.com/
<mhall119> bkerensa: it's a bit of a drive for me
<mhall119> 3,044 miles, according to Google
<mhall119> Google says I can do it in 2 days, I think it lies
<dedicated1_> dunno how far for me, I'd have to cross half the world to get there xD
<bkerensa> mhall119: Expense a flight
<bkerensa> :P
<mhall119> bkerensa: easier said than done
<dedicated1_> hehe
<mhall119> bkerensa: but if you come down to Oakland in May, we can definitely find some sushi and booze
<cjohnston> +1
<bkerensa> mhall119: jono holds community leadership summit in June and you could expense it as community management training :P
<bkerensa> mhall119: I think I applied for that :P
<bkerensa> so we shall see
<mhall119> bkerensa: still easier said than done
<bkerensa> Berkeley has pretty good Sushi :P not sure about Oakland :)
<mhall119> When I think of sushi,  I automatically think of Oakland
<bkerensa> lol
<jono> Oakland has awesome sushi
<dedicated1_> tried to make a launchpad account and after I gave my confirmation code and clicked log me in I got: An attribute required for logging in was not returned (nickname).
<jono> so I am told
<jono> I hate sushi, personally
<dedicated1_> anyone had this before aswell?
<bkerensa> jono: What!
 * pleia2 invites everyone over the bridge
<cjohnston> dedicated1_: when you go to login, you have to check the box next to nickname
<pleia2> yummy sushi :)
<bkerensa> jono: What is your favorite american dish then?
<mhall119> dedicated1_: there's a process that syncs Launchpad username to Ubuntu SSO, it may take a bit for that magic to happen
<jono> bkerensa, I am a big BBQ fan
<cjohnston> bbq ftw
<mhall119> jono: next tie you're in Orlando, you can try some of mine
<bkerensa> jono: Famous Daves BBQ when you come up for CLS then?
<bkerensa> :)
<cprofitt> Jono you have to come visit me at some point then
<cprofitt> can take you to Dinasaur BBQ
<cjohnston> mhall119 makes some perdy good bbq
<dedicated1_> it only has the boxes: full name and email which I unticked
<cjohnston> dedicated1_: no unticking
<pleia2> yes! dinosaur bbq!
<bkerensa> My BBQ skills are mediocre at best...
<mhall119> jono: if I remember, I'll bring you a jar of my dry rub in May
<pleia2> best eaten at the New York State Fair :)
<jono> mhall119, thanks!
<jono> cprofitt, :-)
<dedicated1_> cjonston: how come? I never share my name xD
<cjohnston> dedicated1_: then put a fake name
<cprofitt> pleia2: its darn good at their original location too -- in Syracuse with a few of the wives still waitressing
<mhall119> dedicated1_: summit needs your username
<dedicated1_> kk I'll tick it
<pleia2> cprofitt: haha, nice
<cprofitt> they tell you to go get <censored> when you ask for stuff
<pleia2> lol
<cprofitt> its a very unique ambiance
<pleia2> ah, new york :)
<dedicated1_> mhall119: it askes for my full real name, not my nickname
<mhall119> oh, we don't need that for summit
<mhall119> just the nickname
<mhall119> which is the error you got
<jono> cjohnston, mhall119 so I am now at a point where I am ready to create my form where the accom can be edited
<cprofitt> its the fact that they are bikers I think...
<jono> is there a way to just display the admin form?
<mhall119> no
<jono> or do I need to manually construct the form?
<mhall119> the ModelAdmin you made is really just for the /admin/ site
<cjohnston> yes
<dedicated1_> but the uption to tick "username" isn't there for me
<jono> right
<jono> gotcha
<cjohnston> jono: its just as easy
<mhall119> fortunately, there is a ModelForm that will build a form from your model
<jono> oh cool
<cprofitt> jono: http://www.foodnetwork.com/the-best-thing-i-ever-ate/bar-b-que/index.html
<cprofitt> they are event listed on Foodnetwork
<jono> cprofitt, cool!
<cprofitt> http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2010/06/man_v_food_at_dinosaur_bar-b-q.html
<cprofitt> yeah...
<ChrisGagnon> mhall119 bkerensa I got my event listed on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/ today.  Thanks for your help last night!
<cprofitt> in 2009 Good Morning America named it the best BBQ in the country
<mhall119> jono: https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/topics/forms/modelforms/
<mhall119> ChrisGagnon: great to hear!
<jono> mhall119, just readind this now :-)
<dedicated1_> lol I ticked everything and am still getting the same error
<cjohnston> dedicated1_: what is your nickname
<dedicated1_> lol weird got it working
<dedicated1_> I clicked on send report
<dedicated1_> it send log in
<cjohnston> k
<dedicated1_> then it worked
<mhall119> dedicated1_: like I said, it probably was waiting for your new launchpad username to get sync'd with Ubuntu SSO
<dedicated1_> hehe
<jono> mhall119, so do I create the ModelForm in the view and then pass it to the template?
<mhall119> jono: you create a new form class that inherits from ModelForm
<mhall119> then you create an instance of that in your view, and pass it to the template
<jono> mhall119, ahh I see
<mhall119> so, you make class AccomplishmentForm(ModelForm):
<jono> mhall119, so do I create the new form class in another python file?
<mhall119> you can, or just before your view function in views.py
<mhall119> it's convention to use a forms.py though
<jono> ok
<dedicated1_> wait I create a launchpad account to add an event I want to organise and it says I am not part of a team xD where do I add a local event? srry for all the trouble lol
<mhall119> dedicated1_: you have to join a loco team on Launchpad
<mhall119> then the next time you log in to loco.ubuntu.com, it will know you're a member of that team, and let you register events for that team
<dedicated1_> sweet
<dedicated1_> would be cool if there's any Dutch people near me in my team
<cprofitt> dedicated1_: there likely are people near you
<dedicated1_> good to hear
<dedicated1_> netherland is small anyway so that helps
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston in terms of pre-populating a form with data from a record, should I just pass it the instance and it should automatically pre-populate?
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> I believe so
<cjohnston> we normally do two different forms, and create and an edit
<cjohnston> but yes, the edit when you pass the info will prepopulate
<mhall119> jono: yes, if you pass instance= to your form, it'll bind itself to that instance
<jono> cjohnston, so I don't need to do anything in the view or template, it should automatically pre-populate?
<mhall119> an calling form.save() will also call instance.save()
<jono> I doing this:
<jono> def detail(request, accom_id):
<jono>     a = Accomplishment.objects.get(id=accom_id)
<jono>     f = AccomplishmentForm(request.POST, instance=a)
<jono>     return render_to_response('detail.html', {'AccomplishmentForm': f}, RequestContext(request))
<cjohnston> in the view you need to pass the instance
<mhall119> jono: exactly
<jono> mhall119, unfortunatly it doesnt seem to render the forum
<jono> form
<jono> sorry, pre-populate
<jono> it renders the form, but doesn't pre-populate
<jono> oh hang on
<jono> I think I am being an idiot
<mhall119> I'll excuse it
<jono> oh no
<jono> it should work
<jono> but it isnt
<mhall119> pastebin your detail.html
<jono> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/864426/
<jono> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> jono: looking, but it seems okay...
<jono> mhall119, ahh
<mhall119> jono: try not passing request.POST to your form
<jono> mhall119, that looks like it fixed it
<mhall119> you'll need an if request.method == 'POST': eventually, to handle POST requests
<mhall119> let me find you an example
<jono> thanks
<jono> it seems to have not selected the default values for the drop down boxes
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/events/views.py#L269 shows you how we check if it's a POST, and handle the form differently
<mhall119> jono: does your 'a' variable have a value for that drop-down field?
<jono> oh it looks like it is working
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> now I just need to figure out how to submit the form
<jono> and then I am on my way :-)
<cjohnston> jono: when are we gonna see this magical site? tonight?
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> jono: look over the link I posted above for LTP events
<jono> mhall119, one quick q - in terms of doing the bulk of the processing, should this all happen in views?
<jono> cjohnston, hah, unlikely
<mhall119> yeah
<jono> cjohnston, I learned django for the first time today
<jono> so I am pleased how far I have got :-)
<cjohnston> i know
<cjohnston> im impressed
<cjohnston> but you know python already, so that helps alot
<mhall119> jono: jcastro says he has a juju charm for Django apps, make him deploy it
 * mhall119 is off to pickup chinese-takeout for dinner
<jono> mhall119, indeed
<jono> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7177/6945288845_904cbbefb3_o.png
<jono> cjohnston, I am also a bit of a python n00b
<jono> is __init__.py the place to put things for when I start the app?
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/models/__init__.py
<jono> cjohnston, do you know if it is possible to add extra form elements on the fly, like how you can in the admin interface?
<jono> e.g. if someone wants to add another step in the accomplishment so it adds another text box
<mhall119> jono: you'll need inline formsets, which gets into some of the hairier side of django
<jono> mhall119, interesting
<cprofitt> you guys are working late... must be crunch time heh?
<jono> cprofitt, just enjoying some hacking :-)
<cprofitt> cool...
<mhall119> cprofitt: raking in that over-time pay
<cprofitt> lol
<cjohnston> I want OT pay
<jcastro> cjohnston: NINJA.
<jcastro> cjohnston: you have a webcam at home or a tablet so I can G+ to the jam at least?
<jcastro> we almost got it with mhall on G+ with us in budapest, but for some reason on my tablet G+ing a person mutes the audio.
<cjohnston> jcastro: hrmm.... i may be able to move a desktop with a webcam out there
<cjohnston> I'll try to make it happen..
<jcastro> cjohnston: oooh, if you had a projector I could oversee you all like minions
<cjohnston> jcastro: i could hook it to the tv
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> have a 55" jcastro
<jcastro> cprofitt: if it makes you feel better, I'm watching TV
<cprofitt> jcastro: yeah.... that helps
<cprofitt> :-)
<cprofitt> night all... gonna head off to sleep
<cjohnston> g'nite cp
<czajkowski> aloha
<pleia2> what, it's not awaking time yet
 * pleia2 hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> pleia2: morning
<czajkowski> why are you up so late missy
<pleia2> it's only 11:20 :)
<czajkowski> ahhh
 * czajkowski has physio this morning 
<czajkowski> then the mothership invades for the weekend
<pleia2> I am complaining about the cold winter with my fellow californians, it's funny
<pleia2> ah, busy day then!
<czajkowski> it's rather mild over here which is nice
<czajkowski> pleia2: yeah an hr of torture awaits me
<pleia2> it's about 4C here now, cold ;)
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 for using C 
<pleia2> been getting this low at night for a month!
<czajkowski> cannot believe I've almost 3 weeks done at the new job
<czajkowski> that flew
<pleia2> :)
<czajkowski> right off for torture time
<czajkowski> toodles
<pleia2> good luck
<head_victim> It's a cool 27C here :)
<pleia2> 18C is good, it's usually that here
<pleia2> 27 too hot, 4 too cold :)
<head_victim> A constant 18 would be perfect actually
<pleia2> it is mostly paradise here
<head_victim> Our humidity is the killer here though, not the actual temperature.
<pleia2> head_victim: coming to UDS? :)
<head_victim> pleia2: nah, can't afford the trip or the time off work :/
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> time off work is always really tricky
<head_victim> I really do want to make one though so when I have a bit more time at work I might apply for sponsorship
<head_victim> (I work in a non IT field, Linux is a hobby not a job)
<pleia2> ah, gotcha
<head_victim> Hence why I'm useless with anything technical I've never had to do previously. I only learn stuff as I need it really.
<pleia2> I can usually justify UDS attendance to my boss, IT is my field, but my sysadmin work in debian doesn't actually have much to do with Ubuntu
<head_victim> The airfare alone from down here would kill me.
<pleia2> so I have to sell it as being on the cutting edge of the blah blah blah of Ubuntu's awesomeness
<pleia2> yeah, it can be expensive
<pleia2> this is the first one I'm attending without sponsorship, and that's because it costs me $8 round trip to get to the venue (train)
<pleia2> and about 20 minutes
<head_victim> Hah nice. Well if they ever have one in my home town I'll call in sick if I had to ;)
<pleia2> :D
<head_victim> I currently have over 500 hours of sick leave and annual leave owing but if I take it, no one does my job when I'm away.
<pleia2> yeah, I know how that is
<pleia2> I'm the main sysadmin where I work, my boss saves up customer requests while I'm gone (he does systems work too, but mostly he's running the business)
<jono> morning dholbach
<jono> night dholbach
<jono> :-)
<head_victim> pleia2: at least you know your job is safe ;)
<dholbach> hey jono
<pleia2> head_victim: haha, indeed :)
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey pleia2
<dholbach> it's not only beginning of UGJ and Fix-It Friday, but also ARM Porting Jam: http://rsalveti.wordpress.com/2012/03/02/arm-porting-jam-this-friday/ :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: Too much jam in the fridge.... Which one to spread
<dholbach> :)
<locodir-user> thanks
<locodir-user> can anybody tell me what is new in 12.04v?
<bkerensa> locodir-user: More info is available on omgubuntu.co.uk under the Beta 1 article
<locodir-user> k.... i'll check on it...
<locodir-user> my query ...... why ubuntu is free???
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> yo dpm
<dholbach> dpm, can we update the packaging guide? :)
<dpm> dholbach, hey Alter. Sure, I can do it manually straight away. Did it not get updated yesterday?
<dpm> done, does it look ok now?
<dholbach> dpm, weird it should be r78
<dpm> dholbach, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/864738/
<dpm> so it seems it's fetched the right one
<dpm> at least
<dholbach> but it seems to mess up the rest of the script :)
<dholbach> dpm, did you set OUTPUT_DIR?
<dpm> dholbach, ah, that was it, let me re-run...
<dholbach> :-)
<dpm> dholbach, ok, updated with the right version now
<dpm> enjoy :)
<dholbach> great, thanks
<dholbach> now the permanent '¶' are gone
<dholbach> it's a bit less painful on the eyes now
<dpm> :)
<dpm> dholbach, do you happen to know if with bzr you can branch just selected directories instead of the whole tree?
<dholbach> no, I'm not aware of such an option
<dpm> ok, thanks
<czajkowski> torture over
<dpm> czajkowski, being tortured, or torturing someone else? ;)
<czajkowski> dpm: being :) just had physio on my back
<czajkowski> 3 weeks of 2 1 hr sessions a week
<dpm> do they help?
<czajkowski> yup a lot, just trying to get extra movement in my back post op
<czajkowski> but it does help just hurts :)
<czajkowski> dpm: did the mail re translations mailing lists make sense
<dpm> czajkowski, it did, I just have to find the time to go over it, but I would think many of them can be deleted. Before doing that, though I'd recommend sending an e-mail to the team's owner.
<czajkowski> dpm: aye was going to do tat also
<czajkowski> but just wondered was there a central mailing list for translations?
<dpm> czajkowski, yeah, it's ubuntu-translators@ lists ubuntu com - ok, so let's unblock that now. Give me two mins to go through the list first...
<dpm> czajkowski, ok, replied
<czajkowski> np thanks
<dpm> jussi, who can I ping to install bugbot on #ubuntu-translators? I already asked on #ubuntu-ops a few days ago, but received no reply
<czajkowski> dpm: poke AlanBell
<dpm> AlanBell, :-) ^^
<s-fox> Hello.
<AlanBell> oh pokeage
<dpm> thanks :)
<dpm> hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello dpm , how are you doing?
<dpm> fine, just finishing a few things before going for lunch. I have to celebrate that it's Friday, so I'll have to go out somewhere nice for lunch :)
<s-fox> =)
<ScG^Dedicated> good morning
<s-fox> o/ ScG^Dedicated :)
<ScG^Dedicated> \o
<ScG^Dedicated> got a rejection after applying to team-nederland last night :\
<czajkowski> ScG^Dedicated: eh?
<ScG^Dedicated> The status of your membership in the team Ubuntu Nederland (ubuntu-nl)
<ScG^Dedicated> was changed by leoquant (leoquant) from Proposed to Declined.
<czajkowski> ScG^Dedicated: any reason as to why ?
<czajkowski> do you have to apply for membership for the loco ?
<ScG^Dedicated> no reason in the email
<czajkowski> sense_: ping
<ScG^Dedicated> looks like an auto email
<sense_> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> sense_: does the nl team moderate who can join the loco ?
<sense_> ScG^Dedicated, czajkowski: We do not have membership, the ubuntu-nl team is used to show which teams are semi-officially recognized. If you want to show your membership of the community, you can join the LP team at <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-community>.
<sense_> The warning should be clear: "***** DIT TEAM KENT GEEN INDIVIDUEEL LIDMAATSCHAP *****"
<czajkowski> sense_: what do you mean semin offical recconfised?
<ScG^Dedicated> wel it's confusing what the individual means in this case really
<sense_> czajkowski: Practical recognition, in order to be able to work flexible, there are no official sub groups. If people want to start a group, they can just start. If they need to permission thing from LP, they can join the LP team.
<czajkowski> sense_: thats not really how locoteams work
<czajkowski> they all have a team on lp
<czajkowski> and people join that
<sense_> czajkowski: We have a subteam for people to join.
<ScG^Dedicated> really I am already damn confused xD
<czajkowski> why the need for a sub team ? is what I'm trying to figure out
<sense_> We want to contain the open joining, though, that's why we're using a subteam.
<czajkowski> ScG^Dedicated: you're not the only one
<czajkowski> ScG^Dedicated: why do you need to contain who can join
<sense_> Because we don't want any team to join so it can pretend it belongs to us.
<czajkowski> sense_: there is still no need for a sub team, really.
<czajkowski> you just moderaate the people joining
<czajkowski> but ScG^Dedicated got rejected from joingin which seems very oposite of being open and about ubuntu locoteams tbh
<ScG^Dedicated> okay ubuntu nederland is listed as an approved team, so I thought i'd be okay to join O_o
<sense_> czajkowski: His application was rejected because he was trying to join to wrong team. The rejection notice probably should have explained that, I'll mention that to leoquant, but the way we currently work it was simply the wrong team. We have a subteam for joining.
<sense_> ScG^Dedicated: We're not approved for a few months now.
<ScG^Dedicated> ohh well it's says on the site you do :P
<czajkowski> sense_: they were reapproved recently
<sense_> Huh?!
<ScG^Dedicated> i gues the difference is team: ubuntu nederland and ubuntu nederland community?
<sense_> ScG^Dedicated: 'ubuntu-nl' is just an umbrella LP team, 'ubuntu-nl-community' is the LP team for everyone.
<ScG^Dedicated> roger then I'll join that now thnx
<sense_> ok!
<czajkowski> sense_: th it still doesnt make much sense
<czajkowski> wil mention it to the LC
<ScG^Dedicated> join teams should link to the community teams I'd think
<ScG^Dedicated> not the not joinable teams :P
<sense_> ScG^Dedicated: I agree we should make it clearer.
<ScG^Dedicated> good to hear that :)
<sense_> I'll mention it on the council meeting 10 March.
<ScG^Dedicated> cool, I hope it helps for the future people willing to join
<sense_> I hope so, we do want to encourage people!
<ScG^Dedicated> well you surely got my attention. from facebook to jono to the loco teams :) worked like a charm
<dholbach> mhall119, should https://code.launchpad.net/~taltos/ubuntu/precise/scribes/add_quicklist/+merge/95289 be rejected too?
<dholbach> and https://code.launchpad.net/~arthur-talpaert/ubuntu/precise/supertuxkart/add_quicklist/+merge/94961
<daker> dpm, do you know why d.u.c is loading two versions of jQuery ?
<cprofitt> balloons: ping
<cprofitt> got a dependency error when I tried to install checkbox-app-testing last night
<mhall119> dholbach: is scribes in main or universe?
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$ apt-cache show scribes | grep ^Fil
<dholbach> Filename: pool/universe/s/scribes/scribes_0.4~r910-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$
<dholbach> universe :)
<mhall119> dholbach: then yes, but let me comment on it first
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> can you ask in #ubuntu-devel to get the two rejected then?
<dholbach> somebody like pitti should be able to do it
<dholbach> I'm out taking the dog for a walk
<mhall119> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> balloons, it seems like your ppa build succeeded finally - can I remove the packages on people.c.c now?
<mhall119> dpm: I updated your spreadsheet last night
<mhall119> in the notes of the sound menu and message menu
<nigelb> oh wow, irssi teaches me lots of things. TIL /sb end. Scrollback down to the end in case you scrolled up too much.
<mhall119> nigelb: it taught me that I never have to /part a channel or /close a PM, just add more!
<mhall119> I installed advanced window list when I hit 30 windows, now I'm in the 90's
<nigelb> mhall119: I also learned this one -> /foreach query /unquery
<nigelb> Closes all PM windows.
<nigelb> If you want to do that at some point ;)
<mhall119> nice
<dpm> mhall119, cool, I'll be moving more stuff to d.u.c today
<mhall119> dpm: grand!
<mhall119> ^^ was for czajkowski
<mhall119> because I had alreasy types 'awe' before I caught myself
<nigelb> mhall119: "splendid"
<snap-l> Ubuntu-haters theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbMXPsmyAiI
<czajkowski> nigelb: eh ?
<czajkowski> mhall119: eh ??
<nigelb> czajkowski: "awesome"...
<czajkowski> pah
<czajkowski>  /ignore :)
<nigelb> hehe
<cprofitt> nigelb: use a new word or two... like "totally rad"
<cprofitt> you can take us back to the 1980s
<cprofitt> :-)
<nigelb> haha
<cprofitt> awesome takes us too far back... no need to go back to 1598
<nigelb> lololol
<s-fox> rad... my house has a few of them.. ;)
<nigelb> radiator?
<IAmNotThatGuy> rat* ? ;P and hello team
<s-fox> nigelb,  Rad is a slang term for a radiator
<s-fox> :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: I *did* use a new word
<czajkowski> well done
<czajkowski> that is very good
<czajkowski> :)
<technoviking> crap I can use alt key window change in weechat anymore in Unity
<mhall119> technoviking: alt+left/right?
<jono> morning all!
<dholbach> oi jono
<s-fox> o/ jono
<jono> howdy!
<czajkowski> CDCD
<czajkowski> bah!!!!
<technoviking> mhall119: YUP
<jono> czajkowski, CDCD?
<s-fox> technoviking,  Ping
<cjohnston> ACDC
<technoviking> worked a couple of days ago, but I'm in Unity testing
<technoviking> s-fox: pong
<s-fox> technoviking,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1934110
<jono> dpm, dholbach, jcastro, balloons, mhall119 demo day in 3mins
<s-fox> Search playing up on the forum, might be related to the upgrade
<dpm> jono, ok
<s-fox> Only seems to play up for non-staff technoviking
<jcastro> yeap!
<dholbach> jono, yep
<czajkowski> jono: I cant ctrl alt left/rigt to work spaces and forgot keys wouold type here
<jono> got my first ever Ubuntu Accomplishments merge proposal :-)
<dholbach> woohoo
<jono> czajkowski, yeah they are switching that back
<jcastro> nice!
<mhall119> jono: cjohnston's wireless is questionable, but we'll try to hangout
<technoviking> s-fox: will look into it
<jono> mhall119, np
<s-fox> Thanks technoviking
<mhall119> we'll see how well it handles 3 hangout sessions
<czajkowski> jono: I hope so use that daily been annoying having to press it on the launch bar to go to the desktop I'm working on
<czajkowski> and people are seeing a lot of CDCD :)
<jono> dpm, dholbach, jcastro, balloons, mhall119 invite sent
<technoviking> think php.ini on the forums server need to be editted ping IS
<technoviking> there is max_execution_time = line should be increased
<s-fox> That would be my guess too technoviking
<cjohnston> jcastro: your loud
<jcastro> cjohnston: https://gist.github.com/
<jcastro> dholbach: can you paste in a link to that board?
<mhall119> http://ubuntuone.com/15nClPfOMixOzysVmPzAsb yummy
<jcastro> speaking of trello mhall119 can you update your cards?
<jcastro> URL is in /topic
<jcastro> you have some hanging around
<czajkowski> jcastro: is trello the same as leankitkanban.com
<jcastro> it's a similar tool
<jcastro> trello is more of a simple one, it's not like a strict kanban tool
<jcastro> it kind of let's you be more freeform
<czajkowski> nods
<jcastro> but it doesn't have an API
<czajkowski> I notice canonical use the latter, just wondered why ye were using trello instead
<jcastro> yeah some dev teams use kanban, and there are a bunch of tools out there, leankit seems to be the one we like
<czajkowski> nods
<jcastro> trello is more "a set of lists you can define and move around, it just happens to look like kanban"
<czajkowski> nods
<jcastro> the URL to a generic community one is in the /topic
<jcastro> the idea being if we know what the team needs to do you can dive in and do it
<mhall119> jcastro: trello updated
<czajkowski> jcastro: true, was just curious given other teams use the other one what the difference was
<jcastro> I think it doesn't have some of the things "real" kanban tools have though
<jcastro> it's more of a "team todo list" style thing afaict.
<technoviking> s-fox: ticket number 19384
<s-fox> Noted, thanks technoviking
<popey> czajkowski: leankitkanban licenses cost money too
<czajkowski> popey: ahhh that would have an effect on things
<czajkowski> mate is looking at stuff for her work place and was asking for recommendations on tools to use.
<popey> its only internal that uses lk
<popey> canonical internal that is
<jcastro> mhall119: I applied for an account on the test SUMO
<jcastro> do you need to approve me and put me in the right group like you did for jim?
<mhall119> jcastro: yes
<jcastro> ok
<mhall119> jcastro: try it now
<jcastro> working!
<dholbach> hippies!
<nigelb> dholbach: "In our time we used the wiki and we liked it!"
<nigelb> mhall119: ^
<dholbach> I still remember the time when we used the wiki before this one - and I had just committed hours and hours of work into it when the binary blog where it stored its data decided to be unhappy
<dholbach> so yeah, we used the wiki, but there were times when I liked using it a bit less :)
<nigelb> hehe
<jcastro> mhall119: the quickstart guide is 404
<jcastro> so I don't know how to write an article
<dholbach> so even if I feel a bit nostalgic, it makes me cringe at times
<dholbach> jcastro, in reStructuredText?
<cjohnston> jcastro: check g+ for an invite
<dholbach> czajkowski, "Laura Czajkowski and Łukasz Czyżykowski shared the same link." - finally someone with the same name as you
<dholbach> ok ok, I was kidding :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: we both have had this conversation
<czajkowski> his nick used to throw me for some time
<dholbach> now let me see what you have to say about vegetarians :)
<jcastro> I love vegetarians
<jcastro> they're delicious!
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> bkerensa: ping
<czajkowski> dholbach: deep down we love yo
<czajkowski> you are the exception to all rules dholbach
<mhall119> jcastro: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/superheroes-wanted
<dholbach> what about mvo? :)
<dholbach> I sound like I'm buying seats on Noah's ark
<czajkowski> dholbach: I only make one exception to any rule, you got the veggie card
<dholbach> ok, whatever
<nigelb> what about mdz :P
<dholbach> yeah and janimo and all the others
<czajkowski> what about him
<dholbach> right, he's a vegequarian
<czajkowski> I have amate who points out the benefits of being a veggie
<czajkowski> my counter argument is look at my head of hair and look at your bald head :)
<czajkowski> he goes rather quiet then
<christoffer> Is there any special global jam irc channel?
<nigelb> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> jcastro:try http://91.189.93.72/en-US/kb/new
<dholbach> christoffer, as far as I know there #ubuntu-locoteams where LoCo teams generally coordinate all kinds of events
<dholbach> might be good to just hang out there and ask questions
<christoffer> dholbach, thank you
<dholbach> it's also nice to get a feeling for what everybody else is doing :)
<dholbach> christoffer, which LoCo are you from?
<christoffer> Sweden
<dholbach> christoffer, ha en trevlig dag :)
<christoffer> where just a few going to do some vimeo "getting started with Ubuntu videos" and try testing livecds
<christoffer> *we're
<dholbach> that's awesome
<christoffer> dholbach, tack detsamma!
<christoffer> =)
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> (my girlfriend's half-Norwegian, so I picked up a few things)
<dholbach> I'm just about to head out as I'm invited for dinner
<dholbach> so have a great weekend and great Jams everyone
<christoffer> aha
<christoffer> Cya!
<jono> hey all
<jono> jamming in Walnut Creek :-)
<s9iper1> jono: hey
<jono> hey s9iper1
<s9iper1> howz you whats up ? i is this jono bacon ?
<jono> s9iper1, yup
<jono> good thanks
<s9iper1> jono: we are planning to have a party of ubuntu release  here in pakistan  so what you suggest  we decide to have it in pizza hut ?
<jono> s9iper1, yeah that would work
<czajkowski> s9iper1: sounds like fun and  a really good idea
<s9iper1> hmm thanks so much
<cjohnston> jcastro: we hear you
<cjohnston> jcastro: post the link to the hangout in here
<jono> cjohnston, can you poke mhall to respond to my ping?
<jono> :-)
<cjohnston> he's on my system right now
<jcastro> cjohnston: hey so I'll just type
<jcastro> so check this out, we syndicate content on cloud.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> we hear you jcastro
<jcastro> http://wordpress.org/support/topic/plugin-feedwordpress-setup-relcanonical-to-show-original-source-of-the-post
<balloons> s9iper1 we're having pizza hut also
<balloons> ;-)
<jcastro> daker: around?
<daker> hey
<s9iper1> balloons: thanks  hay balloons i have seen you some where may be in ubuntu bugs.. and you also lead the meeting as i remember
<s9iper1> thanks awesome :D
<jcastro> daker: hey so, you know how we syndicate people's blogs on cloud.u.c?
<jcastro> daker: the feedwordpress plugin isn't using rel="canonical"!
<jcastro> so I searched, and found this:
<jcastro> http://wordpress.org/support/topic/plugin-feedwordpress-setup-relcanonical-to-show-original-source-of-the-post
<daker> i don't know
<daker> give me some time to investigate
<jcastro> yeah I was just wondering if we put that in the template someplace
<jcastro> I wonder if it's just replacing something like get_permalink(); with get_syndication_permalink();
<cjohnston> jcastro: we invited you back
<balloons> jcastro, join the new hangout
<jcastro> k
<balloons> s9iper1, yes i'm around with ubuntu qa ;-k
<s9iper1> balloons: nice to met you :)]
<balloons> nice to meet u also
<daker> jcastro, ok but before we need to update the plugin
<jcastro> ok so I should file an RT then?
<daker> yes
<jcastro> ok so the new version of the plugin does it or ... ?
<jcastro> I am just trying to figure out what to put in the ticket
<daker> https://cloud.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/plugins.php shows that there is an update
<jcastro> "Warning: This plugin has not been tested with your current version of WordPress."
<jcastro> hah, of course!
<jcastro> daker: ok from what I can tell we don't really need the plugin to be updated
<jcastro> just the template file for the theme
<daker> ok
<jcastro> oh dude wait!
<jcastro> he has a config option for it
<daker> the plugin has a settings panel but doesn't work anymore https://cloud.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/admin.php?page=feedwordpress/syndication.php
<jcastro> yargh!
<jcastro> oh ok, so then that's why you probably want an update. :)
<daker> yes
<jcastro> <3 awesome, filing RT, thanks dude!
<daker> ツ
<cjohnston> someone kick svwilliams out!
<cjohnston> jcastro: judgement free zone
<cjohnston> jono: I need someone to do summit reviews... do you happen to know someone who may be able to do that for me? ;-)
<jono> jcastro, hey, you around?
<jcastro> yessir!
<jono> jcastro, I have a dude here at the UGJ who works for reddit
<jono> I have been telling him about Juju
<jcastro> OHRLY.
<jono> I think he could be a great person to reach out to
<jcastro> it would be awesome
<jcastro> feel free to assign me to do whatever he wants/needs.
<jcastro> I could 1-on-1 with the guy
<jono> he is coming now
<jcastro> or do a team thing for them
<jono> he is is alienth
<jcastro> awesome
<technoviking> they want cats
<jono> jcastro, he is joining in a sec
<jono> jcastro, can you give him the jcastro treatment and help him play with it?
<jcastro> for sure
<jono> thanks, man
 * jcastro goes to find the reddit source code
<jcastro> jono: send him to #juju actually
<jcastro> so I can pull in Clint and co.
<jono> jcastro, cool, he is on his way
<daker> oh popey starts working for canonical
<daker> Have a great week end everyone ツ
<bkerensa> mhall119: pong
<jo-erlend> jono, time for a chat?
<jono> jo-erlend, I can on IRC, but cant do voice, in a coffee shop
<jo-erlend> jono, heh, that's cute. "Chat" means audio to you. :)
<jo-erlend> yes, I meant the IRC style chat. :)
<jono> :-)
<jono> jo-erlend, just because I spend so much bloody time on the phone :-)
<popey> daker: yeah, just 3 months ☺
<balloons> svwilliams.. u jammin'?
<svwilliams> balloons, I don't know I'm across the table from you at cjohnston house
<balloons> svwilliams, in that  case i would say you are
<bkerensa> mhall119: Ok I will be back I have to go to Lowe's and find some Tacos
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> bkerensa: nvm, #sumo answered me
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you please help svwilliams with the block stuff
<cjohnston> for some reason it isnt working
<svwilliams> oh its working just strangely
<cjohnston> lol
<technoviking> s-fox: forums fix should be in place
 * balloons is endlessly looping bob marley's jammin' to cjohnston and svwilliams
<balloons> this might not end well
<pangolin> I balloons I have done extensive testing, you can only listen to that song 27 times in a row before someones smashes your computer/media device.
<pangolin> err -I
<balloons> pangolin.. ahh.. lol i didn't know it had a beginning or end ;-)
<juancarlospaco> hello
<balloons> hello!
<cjohnston> we have honey badgers over here
<juancarlospaco> looking the Trello, interesting thingy  :)
<juancarlospaco> dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"  ---> goes to 404 on IRC Topic Header  :(
<jcastro> mhall119: is ubuntu sso "ISD" or is there one guy I should talk to?
<mhall119> jcastro: it's ISD, but I always ping pindonga
<jcastro> IS helped me out, thanks!
<akgraner> jono ok so it took me a couple days for this to click - you got involved in open source when you were 16?
<akgraner> or 18
<akgraner> I can't remember how old you are
<jono> akgraner, 18
<cprofitt> You have only been involved with open source for two years jono?
<akgraner> ahh -  for some reason I thought you were only 30 now :-/
<cprofitt> akgraner: you know he is only 20 :-)
<cprofitt> stop teasing the poor man
<jono> lol
<cprofitt> akgraner: can you read something in a few minutes?
<cprofitt> proof read it?
<akgraner> cprofitt, sure
<akgraner> happy too
<cprofitt> danke
<locodir-user> :)
<cprofitt> akgraner: sent in email
<akgraner> cprofitt, OK I'll take a look now while I wait for the video to render :-)
<cprofitt> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> jono, are the lyrics for the songs on the Liberate CD somewhere. If they are on the site I have just over-looked them - sorry
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-03
<akgraner> jono - DOH!  just ordered the pressed cd :-P
<cprofitt> mhall119: ping -- how do photos get on the UbuntuGlobalJam page again? I thought it was using the ubuntu tag... but I am not seeing the ones I added on the page... wanted to make sure I did not miss a step
<cprofitt> mhall119: nvr mind it just took a while to get on... and they showed up in the middle...
<mhall119> cprofitt: yeah, I put one on flickr, it took about 20 minutes to make it on their tag feed
<cprofitt> mhall119: there are some really old micro blogging items -- are those from twitter or identi.ca?
<mhall119> cprofitt: they're from the locoteams status.net account that hasn't been used in over a year
<mhall119> I want to just remove that feed
<cprofitt> mhall119: sorry for the delayed response... do you need approval to remove it?
<cprofitt> hey Pendulum
<mhall119> cprofitt: no, but it's a code change, so it'll take a deployment
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> sounds good.
<cprofitt> mhall119: I found a person who knows python and django that might be willing to hack on summit
<cprofitt> I will try to introduce him to you guys in the next week or so
<mhall119> cprofitt: awes...uh, I mean, excellent
<mhall119> cprofitt: make sure he talks to cjohnston
<Pendulum> hiya cprofitt
<cprofitt> I will.
<cprofitt> the new word for awe...uh... is Totally Radical
<cprofitt> or Tubular
<cprofitt> your choice
<cprofitt> :-)
<mhall119> cprofitt: I'm still trying to forget the 80's
<cprofitt> I forget the 80s for you is like the 70s for me
<cprofitt> I keep trying to forget about the 70s
<mhall119> lol
<cprofitt> akgraner: I did link to those items -- text email just did not show it
<cprofitt> akgraner: thanks... going to see if I can find that email on the list...
<czajkowski> morning
<brittyazel> hello everyone!
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha brittyazel
<brittyazel> How is everyone this morning/afternoon?
<brittyazel> Is anyone having any bug squashing jams today that I can hop into?
<jcastro> jo-erlend: when someone asks two questions in one ask them to split it up
<jcastro> otherwise we have to go back and flag it
<jo-erlend> jcastro, I usually do that. In this case, the two questions were really quite related.
<jo-erlend> but your edit were good. Thanks.
<pleia2> trello would be cooler if I could ever remember the name of it
<jcastro> jo-erlend: his first part was a dupe, but I've fixed that one too
<jcastro> I didn't know we could adjust that multimonitor stickiness though
<jcastro> <3 I learned something today!
<jo-erlend> jcastro, oh, ok. I didn't check for duplicates since we just entered Beta a couple of days ago, and those things are new in Precise. Thought all the older questions would've been deleted.
<jo-erlend> jcastro, glad to hear it :)
<jcastro> no, if a question is the same, then you dupe it, and then go update the original
<jcastro> otherwise we'd have 10 questions "How do I install flash on version XX"?
<jo-erlend> jcastro, I didn't quite understand that.
<jcastro> instead we force them all to be in "How do I install flash?" and then provide answers for multiple versions if we can
<jcastro> what we usually do now is update the popular questions to 12.04
<jcastro> so when it's out we have a decent chance of most of the major ones being updated
<jcastro> most of the GUI ones as far as I can tell are already updated though
<jo-erlend> crash again...
<jo-erlend> jcastro, I didn't see anything after " otherwise we'd have 10 questions "How do I install flash on version XX"?
<jcastro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/867354/
<jcastro> oops, bad paste, but you get the idea
<jo-erlend> but that's the point; since that question couldn't possibly have been asked before, I didn't check for existing questions.
<jo-erlend> do you mean someone asked how to get something back before it was removed? I don't understand.
<jcastro> oh no, I am not saying you should check for dupes
<jcastro> I am saying that if you see a question that you answered, and then it gets closed as a duplicate, you can instead post it on the original question
<jcastro> sorry, I realized I had thought that but not actually typed it out to you, heh
<jo-erlend> heh, I thought that's what I always do.
<jcastro> I am just happy you knew this multimonitor thing
<jcastro> you made my day!
<jo-erlend> hehe, great. :)
<jo-erlend> I think I actually came up with that idea, so it's cool that it's used :)
<jo-erlend> wish we could get it for synergy as well.
<jcastro> my left edge is synergy so I've always had autohide off
<jo-erlend> yup. There's a bug there right now, similar to the one we had with nvidia, I think.
<jcastro> is there a way to remove the 2nd launcher when in multiple monitors?
<jo-erlend> not yet, anyway
<jcastro> do you have the bug # handy?
<jcastro> I am still not sure if I like the launcher in the middle or not
<jo-erlend> synergy bug? I don't even know if it's reported. I've meant to, but keep forgetting.
<jcastro> no I meant for the launcher on two displays
<popey> BARK BARK BARK jcastro BARK BARK!
<jcastro> popey: I am listening to your podcast
<popey> erk
<jcastro> the one you were just on
<jcastro> and I didn't know about kazam!
<popey> oh, spatry
<popey> that was fun
<popey> they were very positive
<jcastro> OMG.
<jcastro> this is FANTASTIC
<jcastro> needs a quicklist instead of an indicator I think
<jcastro> but I'm no designer
<popey> i need a version that has no desktop visibility at all
<popey> please do file bugs where required, David is really active
<jcastro> oh right
<popey> he's applied for UDS
<jcastro> like a "pro mode" I need to show this /exact/ desktop
<popey> would be great if he gets it
<popey> well, an "OOTB mode" to say "this is what ubuntu looks like when you install" with no icons for screencast apps anywhere
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> popey: http://askubuntu.com/a/29954/235
<jcastro> add a screenshot or two there
<jcastro> so it stands out
<jcastro> popey: nice work on talking about the QA stuff
<jcastro> that's like, so huge
<popey> ta
<popey> feel free to pimp it
<jcastro> popey: the compiz stuff is in upstream
<jcastro> popey: the kicker is the GTK+ patch we have to carry
<popey> we are upstream for compiz effectively
<jo-erlend> popey, are you talking about kazam?
<popey> jo-erlend: where?
<jo-erlend> popey, uh… Here?
<jo-erlend> I do a lot of screencasting, and I'm able to use gtk-recordmydesktop fairly effectively, but there are things that makes me interested in exploring options. I've never tried kazam.
<popey> kazam is very good, and actively developed
<popey> which cant be said for any other screencasting app
<jo-erlend> is that what you said were with upstream compiz?
<popey> i dont understand
<jo-erlend> popey, did you mean to say that kazam uses compiz to create screencasts?
<jo-erlend> oh, and where do recordings go? I just tried to make one, but I can't find it.
<jo-erlend> oh, it just took a little time.
<popey> kazam doesn't "use compiz"
<popey> there is a plan to make it use compiz to improve performance and reliability
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-04
<popey> if you're interested, join #kazam and speak to bigwhale, very nice guy
<popey> he's lead dev now
<popey> and now.. bed
<popey> nn all
<jo-erlend> seems like a good tool. It's way too slow for my computer though. I usually set gtk-recordmydesktop to record whole frames, compress afterwards and store temporary data to a specific tmpfs. That makes it very fast.
<jo-erlend> I might be interested in doing some work on kazam, I think.
<bkerensa> I'm so stoked to jam all day tomorrow
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I just hope I can stay awake :P
<cjohnston> mornin
<s-fox> Hello
<cjohnston> o/
<s-fox> How are you cjohnston?
<cjohnston> not too bad... at work today. :-/
<cjohnston> yourself s-fox ?
<s-fox> I'm good thank you,  enjoying a lazy sunday. Currently in bed watching the rugby cheering for les blues \o/
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> i wish i was in bed today
<s-fox> cjohnston maybe do it sometime next week? :)
<cjohnston> s-fox: too much stuff to do
<s-fox> Boo :/
<czajkowski> s-fox: pah cheer the greens!
<s-fox> Why czajkowski?
<czajkowski> s-fox: are you french ?
<s-fox> No, though I did live in Paris for a while
<czajkowski> well the irish are winning :)
<s-fox> Pfft
<s-fox> For now
<s-fox> :)
<czajkowski> 10 -3
<s-fox> At least they managed to kick off this time
<s-fox> \o/
<czajkowski> this is true
<czajkowski> the french deiced the weather was ok
 * s-fox nods
<s-fox> I'm Scottish by birth,  they're good at self-destructing. haha. might be able to turn over Italy. czajkowski :)
<s-fox> 6-10 \o/
<czajkowski> missed penatly:)
<czajkowski> try for ireland
 * s-fox sobs
<czajkowski> s-fox: 17 -6 :)
<s-fox> whatever :)
<s-fox> Ref called half time early?
<s-fox> All square now czajkowski
<bkerensa> :( It is so early in the morning and I have to go jam for 11 hours straight
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> jamming in oregon now
<cjohnston> strawberry? grape? apple?
<jcastro> cprofitt: oh god
<jcastro> cprofitt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5uJYGscgFk&feature=related
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> paper pushing noob
<cprofitt> rofl
<cprofitt> the sad thing jcastro is the Army is more organized than many other organizations
<bkerensa> cjohnston: :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-25
<vibhav> Good morning
<chilicuil> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<philipballew> hello! hope all is well.
<dholbach> yep - life's good - I'm super amazed with all the feedback and excitement around ubuntu touch
<philipballew> dholbach, I found the reaction demoing it at the Ubuntu  booth this weekend at scale to be great. Lots of people are interested in it.
<dholbach> nice :)
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> popey, someone just pinged me confused because the #ubuntu-phone channel is invite-only. I see it's been redirected to #ubuntu-touch over the weekend, and it's worked for me (I had it set to auto-join), but it seems not for everyone. Was it you who talked to the IRC concil about it?
<popey> it was
<popey> shouldn't be invite only
 * popey pokes AlanBell 
<AlanBell> morning
<AlanBell> it should be invite only or the forward won't work
<popey> 09:10:54 [freenode] -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-phone (You must be invited)
<popey> that's what happens when you join
<AlanBell> if you are already in -touch
<popey> ew
<popey> thats a bit nasty
<AlanBell> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-phone
<dpm> AlanBell, would it be possible to print a message to say "If you're not already there, please join #ubuntu-touch instead", or something like that?
<AlanBell> if you are not already there, then you will be there
<AlanBell> (that does make sense)
 * AlanBell observes webchat users joining -touch :)
<AlanBell> I emailed the -phone and -tablet mailing lists too
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> jussi: we have a cam up for the chickens :)
<dholbach> dpm, how's it going?
<dpm> dholbach, fine. I was playing with the touch sources this weekend, having a go at porting them to my old phone. I noticed that the repos over at phablet.u.c are unreachable most of the time. Perhaps they can't take the traffic?
<dpm> I almost always get "fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly"
<popey> I've seen others report this on irc
<dholbach> dpm, rsalveti replied to somebody on irc or on the mailing list - it seems to be a known problem :/
<dholbach> not sure if there's a workaround or somebody working on a fix
<dpm> ah, yeah, I've just read rsalveti's reply :/
<daker> AlanBell: i can't join You need an invitation to join #ubuntu-tablet/#ubuntu-phone, what happened ?
<AlanBell> hi daker
<AlanBell> they have all been merged into #ubuntu-touch
<AlanBell> as per emails to the two lists
<popey> (which you are in)
<AlanBell> if you are already in -touch you will get that message when trying to join -phone
<AlanBell> if you are not in -touch and try to join -phone then you will be redirected to -touch
<AlanBell> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00350.html
<daker> Thanks AlanBell
<dholbach> dpm, do you want to be in the call with the XDA folks too tomorrow?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, sounds good
<dpm> the time works for me
<dholbach> dpm, I'll invite you
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: do you want to talk about phone apps at some stage in a hangout? :)
<mhall119> what about them?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, just last week was a bit crazy :/
<dholbach> mhall119: I thought we wanted to a hangout about phone apps for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Hangouts?
<dholbach> ignore me
<dholbach> we picked a date and time already
<dholbach> ..............
<mhall119> dholbach: ah, cool, I'll add that to my calendar
 * czajkowski passes a large bucket of tea for dholbach 
 * czajkowski gives mhall119 a firemans hat :p
<mhall119> :P
<dholbach> thanks czajkowski :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, would you mind confirming you have the same hangout prob as me in here? https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!category-topic/google-plus-discuss/fix/A59tBeXU1zY
<dholbach> yep
<jono> dpm, will be there in a sec
<dpm> np
<jono> dpm, forgot to click the link in the invite and sent you another
<jono> sorry
<jono> you should see the URL in prv msg
<dpm> jono, lol, no worries, feeling a bit lonely on the hangout. I'll join the other :)
<jono> :-)
<jono> dholbach, ping?
<dholbach> jono, in a call, but pong
<jono> dholbach, just a heads up
<jono> so not next week, but the week after, I want to run a couple of days of SDK tutorials
<jono> a crash course in writing SDK apps
<jono> dholbach, I want to ask you to coordinate this and get the content scheduled
<jono> we can discuss it in our call tomorrow
<jono> this should be a community event, and we should look for members of the community to help deliver the sessions
<jono> topics such as:
<jono>  * Installing and configuring the SDK.
<jono>  * Writing your first app (essentially the tutorial on the site)
<jono>  * How to use the different components
<jono>  * Debugging your apps
<jono>  * Testing your app on the phone
<jono>  * . . .
<jono> dholbach, can you start thinking about this before our call tomorrow and we can discuss
<mhall119> dpm: did you write the SDK tutorial, or did someone provide it to you?
<mhall119> either way, we should update it with the new QtCreator template and MainView component
<dholbach> jono, yep
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> mhall119, good catch
<jono> dpm, ok confirmed the events
<jono> dpm, just finalizing which ones
<jono> dpm, likely OLF and LinuxCon
<dpm> mhall119, I wrote the tutorial, and the actual code file came from the SDK team
<dpm> ok, thanks jono
<dpm> mhall119, I need to update the references to /opt there, but I just haven't had the chance :/
<dpm> I should also update it to use the Ubuntu app templates
<dpm> and yeah, with MainView
<dpm> mhall119, will be a minute, I'll get something to drink and will start the hangout
<mhall119> ok
<dholbach> all right - time to call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<jono> balloons, all set?
<balloons> jono, sorry mate I was messing with my upgrade install and didn't see your pop-up
<balloons> yes, I'm set
<jono> balloons, give me a few mins while I wrap up editing something
<balloons> sure
<jono> balloons, setting it up
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/99a644dc23c0f576ae0047327427c37218fe6409?authuser=2&hl=en
<jono> balloons, sorry I forgot to use the hangout link in the invite
<jono> lets just use https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/99a644dc23c0f576ae0047327427c37218fe6409?authuser=2&hl=en
<jcastro> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5282253
 * popey clicks
<jono> mhall119, wanna join: https://bbqpad.wordpress.com/2013/02/25/our-first-bbqpad-cook-off/ ?
<mhall119> this weekend?  maybe, let me see what the family plans are
<jcastro> jono: kyle shwoed me this this weekend: http://cajunbandit.com/
<jono> jcastro, ahh yeah, those are pretty cool
<jono> although for $299 you can buy a full 18" WSM
<jono> mhall119, yep, this weekend
<jono> cool if you can join, but no worries if not
<jono> bkerensa, you should join in too
<czajkowski> mhall119: global jam :)
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
<chilicuil> hi there SergioMeneses o/
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, here o0
<jcastro> jono: yeah, I am thinking though if you have little room for both, it's like perfect for me.
<jono> jcastro, exactly
<jono> there is also the smokenator
<jono> which is cheaper
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> that looks sweet
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, are you working on bugs right now?
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, czajkowski global jam is a good plan :)
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: nah, just checking out the netboot testcases
<bkerensa> jono: I have to do key training this week and meetings otherwise no global jam in Oregon :) next time though
<jono> bkerensa, np :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-26
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<czajkowski> anyone else seeing spam on the ubuntu phone mailing list?
<popey> nope
<popey> can you link to it?
<czajkowski> yeah it's just one guy posting the same reply
<czajkowski> but seeing it about a dozen or more times
<czajkowski> or is thunderbird acting up :/
<popey> which thread?
<czajkowski> Re: [Ubuntu-phone] [Twitter] List Delegate and Profile view
<czajkowski> sent by fox_yrkmk
<czajkowski> 25/02/13 @ 22:14
<popey> ah yes
<czajkowski> sent about 23 times
<popey> yeah,i have them too, not sure its spam
<popey> more a mess up his end I expect
<dholbach> dpm, do you know what the state of the terminal client is? https://plus.google.com/u/0/109795858099658821877/posts/B2YPjy1vRxm
<dholbach> dpm, when would you have time for a quick call?
<dpm> hey dholbach, sorry. Let's say in 30?
<dholbach> dpm, sure
<dholbach> dpm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/0.1.36-0ubuntu1 :)
<dpm> nice
<popey> \o/
<jokerdino> any idea why software-center and update-notifier bugs are filed against unity-tweak-tool?
<jokerdino> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-tweak-tool/+bug/1133145 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-tweak-tool/+bug/1133145
<ubot2> jokerdino: Error: launchpad bug 1133145 not found
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, the ubuntudev hangout today was moved back 30m - I'll update the page
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, jetpack seems to be there too
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, you might want to subscribe to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Hangouts
<jcastro> http://images1.friendseat.com/2013/02/grumpy-cat-hates-harlem-shake.jpg
<dholbach> dpm: skype works? :)
<dpm> dholbach, shall we do a quick test?
<dholbach> sure
<jcastro> hey cjohnston
<jcastro> can you remove that google calendar Community team invite thing that just went out?
<cjohnston> jcastro: ?
<cjohnston> jcastro: the meeting itself?
<jcastro> yeah
<cjohnston> just today or all of them?
<jcastro> we haven't had them in a while
<jcastro> so just ditch them all I say
<cjohnston> gone
<jcastro> <3
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> when are you coming back to the south to hang out?
<jcastro> it's cold enough up here
<jcastro> so basically, at any time
<cjohnston> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: wasn't here, my ISP is giving me a hard time these days; updating the calendar right now
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: and about jetpack, we can't use it as it needs relations with jetpack.wordpress.com and IS doesn't want to open that up
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: we'll be using google analytics from now on, want access to the panel?
<dholbach> sure why not
<JoseeAntonioR> can you pm me your google account?
<JoseeAntonioR> the one you use with analytics, or sign up and give me the address
<popey> I_LIKE_GOATS@GMAIL.COM
<popey> oops
<czajkowski> http://exastack.com/webcam/  two chickens block the door keeps the other two out
<czajkowski> very friendly bunch
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: let me know once you're done editing
<SergioMeneses> hi all! morning
<SergioMeneses> dpm, busy?
<dpm> hi SergioMeneses, same as usual :)
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, updated
<SergioMeneses> dpm, pm
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, \o
<jono> jcastro, can you join a hangout now?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> link me up
<jcastro> jono: ^^
<jcastro> jono: It let me add uds-organizers as an org, msm, you, mhall haev access now if I get hit by a truck.
<mhall119> or snow plow
<jcastro> I could get snowed in tonight for real actually
<mhall119> jcastro: they're talking about us getting snow down here
<mhall119> snow!
<mhall119> it's nearly 80F today
<jcastro> It's 31 here
<cprofitt> wonder if this will hit Rochester or not
 * cprofitt wanders off to weather.com
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<popey> o/
<jono> folks
<jono> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/02/26/ubuntu-developer-summits-now-online-and-every-three-months/
<AlanBell> gosh
<AlanBell> next week gosh
<czajkowski> very interesting disucssion happening on http://www.mobileworldlive.com/mobile-world-live-tv-live-stream
<mhall119> AlanBell: can I get you to update the /topic in #ubuntu-uds, replacing the summit link from uds-s to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/
<mhall119> czajkowski: thanks for the reminder
<SergioMeneses> jono, :O
<AlanBell> done mhall119
<czajkowski> mhall119: we're on Q&A now
<czajkowski> although I've found Mitchell interrupting to then pause and then come up with some comment to be a bit annoying
<mhall119> thanks AlanBell
<mhall119> czajkowski: yeah, I missed most of it, hopefully I'll be able to watch it later
<czajkowski> mhall119: missed a chunk also with being on a call, so will nee to rewatch also
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: question, how are we going to deal with the 10 participants limit?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, Due to the limited number of available slots in a hangout (around 10), it will be at the session leader's discretion who joins the hangout. We actively recommend to all session leaders though that they invite active IRC members with good contributions to join the hangout if there are slots available.
<AlanBell> I think that will work out fine
<jono> I am going to follow up with a blog post with additional info
<czajkowski> jono: ah good to hear, as sometimes it can be a bit of a 'old boys club being the same people on the on airs
<jono> the cool thing about this is that *every* session will be recorded
<jono> and everyone will be online so no one gets left out
<AlanBell> I would suggest that you insist people set up and test camera/microphone/speakers in advance if they are applying to join a session hangout
<jono> as I experience at the last UDS, remote participation is not all it cracked up to be
<jono> AlanBell, agreed
<jono> czajkowski, yeah, exactly
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: if people are going to participate in the hangouts, I suggest you link to this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnAir/BestPractices
<czajkowski> jono: they can be good don't get me wrong, but when it's the same people each week it feels very cliquish
<AlanBell> I am completely in approval of this change to UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> it's got all the 'review your things' points
<jbicha> I wonder if Canonical will still have a big company-wide physical meetup once or twice a year
<jono> czajkowski, are there weekly hangouts?
<jono> the only one I know of is my own one
<jono> which is by definition a personal hangout as it is my own one
<jono> jbicha, we will still have some sprints when we need them
<mhall119> czajkowski: I don't think anybody was ever told they couldn't do a hangout, the limited variety is because of the limited number of people who are asking to do one
<cprofitt> using hangouts will be a nice opportunity to help people who really want to remotely participate.
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, ahhh, perfect!
<jbicha> jono: right, but team sprints are different than getting the whole company together
<jono> jbicha, we haven't done a full company meeting for years
<jbicha> any way, this should save at least several hundred thousand dollars from the budget
<jono> last one was in 2008 I think
<jbicha> jono: UDS/Linaro Connect was close to company-wide, wasn't it?
<jono> jbicha, not really
<jono> jbicha, mostly engineering were there, not many bizdev, HR, sales etc
<jbicha> hmm ok, maybe that's why I don't know hardly any of those people
<czajkowski> jbicha: it's hard to know everyone :)
<imbrandon> jono: so should i cancel my travel plans for May or … and btw even though its online one week notice for UDS is very short.
<jono> yeah, as czajkowski says, its difficult to know everyone
<jono> imbrandon, yep, there won't be an Oakland physical event, but an online event
<pleia2> sad
<imbrandon> jono: rocking, ok, other than the short notice i think i can make that work … that will let me change my funds to attend ODS instead
<mhall119> pleia2: I will miss hanging out with everybody in-person
<jcastro> ODS is pretty awesome
<imbrandon> yea, i was torn anyhow on witch to attend
<mhall119> but 3-month planning cycles will be a big help
<pleia2> mhall119: yeah, I always found that to be the mose valuable part of UDS, make Ubuntu different from other projects I work on
<czajkowski> what's ODS
<czajkowski> ?
<imbrandon> OpenStack Dev Summit
<jcastro> but this change to UDS just strengthen the needs for local events, Ubucons around big OSS shows, etc. to make up for the physical part.
<cprofitt> with the 4pm to 10pm UTC that will be 11am to 5pm
<pleia2> I also specifically negotiated attending with work, so this will be interesting :\
<mhall119> pleia2: it was, but it wouldn't be practical to do one every 3 months
<cprofitt> I will likely not be able to make next week -- I would have to ask for time off from work
<imbrandon> pleia2: same here
<pleia2> (and I definiately can't do the one a week away, that's way too short notice)
<czajkowski> cprofitt: earphones in your ears at work ?
<pleia2> czajkowski: we actually need to work at work ;)
<imbrandon> yea even online, i can't take the time off on such short notice to goto sessions , only thing i can hope is that they would be in a timeslot that i could already do, but then it begs to question on how much prep can be done in a week
<cprofitt> czajkowski: its not the earphones issue, but the issue that when I am at work my company expects me to be working for them
<cprofitt> I can take a lunch and cover a 1 hour meeting, but not such a large period of time
<czajkowski> fair enough I suauly have some form of music or earphones on when ever I've ever had to work
<jono> pleia2, I agree that the less face time bit is a downside
<akgraner> jono, we use hangouts all the time for our events, and we've done a virtual Connect as well - with a lot of success.  If you need anything let me know happy to share our lessons learned if you want
<jono> but I think the overall accessibility and quality of the event for planning Ubuntu will be enhanced
<jono> thanks akgraner
<jbicha> yeah I guess this will increase Canonical employee participation in other conferences like GUADEC or FOSDEM, just to have the chance to hang out with the wider community in person
<cprofitt> listening to music is far different from active participation... I can listend to music and pay attention to work... I can not participate in a UDS session and do that.
<pleia2> cprofitt: yeah, same
<imbrandon> yea i have a feeling that next weeks UDS will primarily be Canonical participation mostly , since they will be all able to make time for certain … but i'm not as sure about the wider community … not until may
<nigelb> I did UDS remotely before. You absolutely cannot multi-task :)
<pleia2> imbrandon: yeah
<czajkowski> jbicha: canonical folks were at FOSDEM and GUADEC
<jcastro> imbrandon: I am willing to bet we'll get a bunch of new people though
<nigelb> actually, making it fewer days helps, I think.
<imbrandon> jcastro: for sure … in may, i dunno about in a week
<cprofitt> jono: will the time (as in time of day be fixed) or will it rotate to cover diferent time zones?
<imbrandon> there is ALOT of planning even for participation
<czajkowski> hmm my indicator is gone a bit mental, I've just had about 20 updates from pleia2 come up in multiple bubbles
<pleia2> czajkowski: I'm being retweeted a fair amount
<jcastro> imbrandon: right, but it's every three months, one slightly rough start ain't so bad
<jono> cprofitt, it will stick to UTC
<imbrandon> jcastro: true
<czajkowski> pleia2: not to do with uds
<cprofitt> jono: with the 4pm start time?
<jbicha> czajkowski: sure but maybe more will attend, I've heard people complain that Ubuntu doesn't participate enough in community-wide stuff like that
<jcastro> remember when people cared about Firefox and Chrome versions? And then they went to three months and now it's just part of the routine
<akgraner> nigelb, I found when I participated remotely that if there were sessions I had input to I could not multi-task, but if it was sessions I was just interested in I could listen and do other things
<nigelb> akgraner: That's true :)
<nigelb> But with only 2 days, more sessions are going to conflict.
<imbrandon> jcastro: yea i don't think its a bad thing overall, my _only_ gripe is the spontaneous nature of the next week launch
<pleia2> imbrandon: I will see you at ODS! \o/
<imbrandon> pleia2: yup yup :)
<jcastro> nigelb: right, which means 2 days of good discusions and goal setting
<imbrandon> looks like it now :)
<jono> cprofitt, yup
<nigelb> jcastro: Yeah.
<jcastro> instead of 2 days of good discussions and goal settings, and 2 days of padding.
<nigelb> jcastro: I can actually take time off for things that are really interesting.
<cprofitt> jono: cool... that will allow me to plan for May.
<jcastro> not to say they're all like that, but like, by Tuesday at UDS, I am _full_ for 6 months
<jono> cprofitt, :-)
<nigelb> jcastro: You only have space remaining for more beer? ;)
<jono> thing is, we will do the first event next week and we will no doubt find lots of things we want to fix
<jono> I am gonna issue a survey after the event to help us refine the edges
<jcastro> nigelb: no, I had to add a non_drinking day (tue), just to make it!
<nigelb> Heh.
<popey> Free webcams for all!
<popey> Jono is paying!
<pleia2> lol
<jono> hang on...
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> The 24 hours of G+ was such an amazing experience, so now we want to make you all suffer.
<nigelb> Only pay for shipping! (Note: Shipping 50 USD)
<nigelb> hahaha
<jcastro> Anyway, for me, G+ has changed the way I work to be massively productive, and I think using that to help make Ubuntu is awesome.
<jono> jcastro, ditto
<jono> as I say, I think this will be good for us
<nigelb> I only have one worry.
<nigelb> Bandwidth.
<jcastro> like I didn't know until SCaLE, that I hadn't seen Bacon physicially for almost a year
<jono> nigelb, agreed, that is the tradeoff
<jcastro> and yet week in, week out, cranking out the work
<jono> nigelb, but we faced that with remote participation anyway
<nigelb> UDS audio was low bandwidth. Even in India, I had no trouble with audio. But g+ is a hit or miss because I can't not have video.
<jono> jcastro, indeed
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah but with G+ we never have visa problems again at least! \o/
<jono> nigelb, have you tried low bandwidth G+
<nigelb> jcastro: That's a *very* valid point :)
<jono> that is basically audio
<nigelb> jono: Oh. Ignore me then :)
<nigelb> jcastro: Also, no more jetlag.
<jono> nigelb, I could never ignore you :-)
<nigelb> Heh :)
<jcastro> pleia2: we'll be ok on the server side, since ODS is basically a UDS, but IMO this makes things like Ubucons even more important.
<pleia2> jcastro: yeah, which reminds me, working with Richard (who ran Ubucon this year) to snag ubucon.org from nhaines for use beyond California ubucons \o/
<jcastro> Richard basically nailed that Ubucon
<popey> \o/
<jcastro> everything about it was awesome
<pleia2> yeah, he did a great job :)
<jcastro> Like at first I was like "be there a bunch to support ubucon"
<jcastro> but then it was like, I better leave so someone else can come inside
<pleia2> hehe
<jcastro> I think a bigger room next year and it'll be perfect
<pleia2> yeah, we had space trouble for some of the talks last year too, this year there was standing room only for everything
<akgraner> pleia2, josh and nick also had a bunch of ubucon.com/net etc addressed they were holding on to - you might want to see if they still have those or I can if you want
<akgraner> addresses even
<jbicha> if you want to have more community involvement, maybe Fri/Sat would be better than Tue/Wed
<AlanBell> how come it isn't on London time?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: hard to pick one specific timezone I'm sure
<pleia2> akgraner: looks like they expired, .com is parked (and I just snagged .net, so thanks!)
<czajkowski> given a large chunk are are in europe also
<akgraner> pleia2, you're welcome
<mhall119> AlanBell: it's in UTC
<AlanBell> czajkowski: oh, sure, but it is surprisingly inconvenient for the London office staff
<czajkowski> nods this is true
<AlanBell> quite convenient for me, I like it
<czajkowski> but it's gonna be inconvient for somebody also
<czajkowski> timezones are pesky things
<cprofitt> +1 czajkowski
<popey> there are two easy fixes for timezone problems
<popey> 1) Everyone switch to UTC
<popey> 2) We all move to the ISS
<czajkowski> I prefer #1 :)
<jono> czajkowski, remote participation has always been inconvenient though too
<AlanBell> both excellent options
<jcastro> Shifting work hours for 2 days is way better than jetlag
<popey> +1000
<popey> if it also means I dont have to put up with those horrid community types...
<jono> and we have few sessions in the online UDS and they have been specifically timed to make the TZ conversation as convenient as possible
<popey> ..is what you expect people to say!
<popey> :p
<czajkowski> jono: I agree like I said timezones are pesky
<jono> czajkowski, indeed
 * AlanBell looks forward to the allstars hangout
<jono> be thankful you are not UTC -8 :-)
<jono> maybe we can do some karaoke as an allstars session
<jono> or stand up comedy :-)
<czajkowski> oh gods
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> how about we just get dholbach to dj that is good and we can work away to that
<AlanBell> I would imagine there would be a little too much latency for any actual musical collaboration
<czajkowski> :D
<AlanBell> (might not affect severed fifth too much)
<popey> Its okay, we can just mute jono and sing Barbie Girl instead
<imbrandon> jono: if there is Karaoke just make sure that we invite that singer with two teeth to attend :)
<jcastro> Does time shifting affect metal?
<jono> imbrandon, what a legend :-)
<jono> popey, I can do a mean Barbie Girl
<imbrandon> :)
<jono> just give me a chance :-)
<popey> CoC!
<jono> czajkowski, good idea about DJ Holbach :-)
<jono> popey, oops
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> it's what keeps me sane during the day
<czajkowski> either his dj sets of hose choies
<czajkowski> it's good working music
<czajkowski> *his
<czajkowski> damn pesky lag
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> oh also bonus for online UDS
<czajkowski> no more memes can happen
<czajkowski> :D
<popey> oh i dont know
<popey> remember the 24 hour hangout?
<popey> some nice pics came out of that
<czajkowski> bah
 * czajkowski puts popey in the cat box 
<akgraner> I looked forward to seeing what memes turned up as a result of UDS - they always made me laugh
<cprofitt> there will be no more jono getting music cds of old 80s boy bands
<jono> cprofitt, LOL
<jcastro> pleia2: speaking of ... any idea where the pig is?
<pleia2> jcastro: it was passed along in copenhagen
<pleia2> so, nope :)
<jcastro> OHRLY
<jcastro> so it really is going on adventures
<imbrandon> cprofitt: now we just have to post jono WHAM cd's or gift him the MP3's on the U1 music store :)
<popey> yes!
<cprofitt> I guess I could alway put that on as background music in one of his hangouts
<cprofitt> +1 imbrandon
<imbrandon> lil Jack will have quite a nice collection once he comes of age :)
<cprofitt> jono: just for you...
<cprofitt> You put the boom-boom into my heart
<cprofitt> :-)
<imbrandon> :)
<jono> damn all of you
<jono> :-)
 * popey hugs jono 
 * jono hugs popey
<jono> group hug!~
 * jono hugs imbrandon
 * jono hugs cprofitt
 * popey hugs akgraner 
 * jono hugs czajkowski
 * jono hugs akgraner
 * popey manly shakes the hand of jcastro 
<jcastro> Jolly good show sir!
 * jono uncomfortably slides away from jcastro
<pleia2> haha
<jono> its the breath
<jono> just horrible
<jono> lol
<jcastro> oh, I suppose I should have put pants on!
<jono> jcastro, btw, I think Erica wants to marry you
<jcastro> Adobo?
<jono> she loves the rub
<jono> indeed
<jcastro> successkid.png
<imbrandon>  
<jono> haha
 * imbrandon hugs everyone
 * popey makes Quesadillas
<jcastro> jono: next time I think I'm going to handcrush the peppercorns instead of using normal black pepper, that should add a nice texture too
<jono> jcastro, yeah, maintains the spice better
<jono> jcastro, looking forward to trying it on chicken
<jono> think I will do it this weekend
<jono> just got my cupcake chicken tray :-)
<jcastro> pork chops is where it shines
<jcastro> I mean, it's great on everything, but pork chops is like the master of puppets of adobo
<jcastro> Phil was so awesome, I want to hang out with that guy every day
<jcastro> and he's like, super high end data center guy, I hate not knowing him before
<jono> jcastro, yeah he is a dude
<jono> jcastro, man, my hotel room was a pig sty after Sat night
<jcastro> I had nothing to do with that, heh, I drank my 2 beers and then racked out.
<jono> jcastro, well, I guess that is what happens when I invite everyone in the bar to my hotel room
<jcastro> "Let's make it so the entire bar doesn't end up in my room." = Entire bar ends up in your room.
<jono> lol
<cprofitt> jcastro: I have a chance, likely slim, of becoming a super high end data center guy
<jcastro> \o/
<cprofitt> I had a phone interview with Iberdrola
<cprofitt> we will have to see what that goes, but at least there is potential
<cprofitt> they do Linux, Windows on VMWare
<cprofitt> supposedly 4K physical servers
<cprofitt> that defeats my current gig of 16 physical servers and 34 virtualized quite easily
<jbicha> jono has a baby and now doesn't want to have to travel any more? ;)
<jono> jbicha, lol
<jono> quite the opposite, a few days away from dirty diapers helps my sanity :-)
 * imbrandon hints no so subtly to jono about a LugRadio Live! 2013 to get away from the diapers with no physical UDS :)
<imbrandon> s/no/not/
<jono> imbrandon, you organize it my friend, and we will do it :-)
<imbrandon> :P
<mhall119> jcastro: you have an adobo recipe?
<jcastro> :)
<mhall119> jcastro: share
 * mhall119 is trying to learn more central/south american cooking
<jcastro> It's my grandmas secret recipe, so not likely. But you can google for tons of homemade ones on the interwebs
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> jcastro: open the source!
<jcastro> or just snag a bunch at the grocery store, they actually have them down there, up here not so much
<mhall119> grocery store stuff generally sucks
<mhall119> like BBQ rubs
<jcastro> I'll get you a bottle next time we meet up
<mhall119> everything it 90% salt
<jcastro> not mine. :)
<mhall119> because it's not store bought, that's what I'm saying
<jcastro> http://latinfood.about.com/od/seasoningmarinade/r/adobodry.htm
<mhall119> thanks :)
<mhall119> jono: are we having a call today?
<jono> mhall119, yup
<jono> mhall119, just got back from lunch
<jono> mhall119, lets use the hangout in the invite
<mhall119> ok
<jono> mhall119, I am there
<mhall119> joinin
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ping
<jono> jcastro, around?
<jcastro> one sec, phone
<AlanBell> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> AlanBell: is it possible to (force) hide the chat in etherpad
<AlanBell> etherpad lite or etherpad?
<cjohnston> etherpad
<cjohnston> I can't find any docs
<AlanBell> I did a theme for it without the chat
<cjohnston> with lite you can do it in the url
<AlanBell> http://mumble.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-etherpad-theme.tar.gz
<cjohnston> AlanBell: I assume it isn't possible to do like etherpad-lite by the url?
<AlanBell> I have no idea
<cjohnston> ok
<AlanBell> I don't have a running etherpad
<AlanBell> but that is the theme directory
<AlanBell> /usr/share/etherpad/etherpad/src/themes/ubuntu is where that was
<AlanBell> #padchat{ display:none;
<AlanBell> }
<AlanBell> that is how I turned off the chat
<AlanBell> http://mumble.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu.css that might be sufficient, if you can just get it to load that css
<cjohnston> okok, thanks
<bkerensa> jono: has Canonical considered using a open source platform to do the virtual UDS? Kaltura (Does video streaming etc) it seems like the limitations on hangouts for participants would actually limit the amount of people who can participate versus expand participation and make it more open? Some of the community sessions alone have 10-15 people which would not be possible on hangout
<AlanBell> not many have 10 people talking
<jcastro> and if they do they just move into the fishbowl
<jcastro> with G+ we can move people in and out of the new "fishbowl"
<bkerensa> jcastro: how do you get around the limitation of one hangout occuring per account? Are you going to create a mass amount of accounts? I believe Google+ only allows one account per entity or person which must use a real name.
<bkerensa> AlanBell: perhaps not in the community sessions but in the motu or foundations sessions there is much more discussion going on then 10 people
<cjohnston> bkerensa: every employee has a google account
<bkerensa> cjohnston: so employees will be holding the sessions and ultimately will be controlling any recorded video?
<cjohnston> no matter how it was done employees would control the recorded video.
<jcastro> bkerensa: I don't know the specifics
<AlanBell> so in a hangout on air you can have more than 10 people speaking though the course of the hangout, if some leave and others join?, just 10 at any one time?
<cjohnston> 10 at a time
<bkerensa> AlanBell: so the rest will have to observe or be on irc and then its pick and choose and queuing for everyone else who wants to be on the discussion
<AlanBell> yeah, I think that is workable. It isn't the same, but it is workable
<AlanBell> what puzzles me is doing it all at once
<bkerensa> It turns a discussion from very open to moderated
<imbrandon> creates a need for a moderator in each session
<bkerensa> exactly
<bkerensa> someone who gets to decided who is next and who there is time to listen to
<cjohnston> its not a whole lot different than remote participation
<AlanBell> it could be much more spread out in time so we don't have any conflicts, you just turn up to the ones you want to attend
<cjohnston> anyone can talk at any time on IRC, just like a real UDS
<bkerensa> cjohnston: and most people did not like remotely participating as much as actually going because it feels like your disconnected from the convo
<AlanBell> really this is going to make remote participation much less of a waste of time
<bkerensa> during last UDS we had a hangout the whole time and rarely could we get involved in the discussion
<cjohnston> what AlanBell said
<imbrandon> cjohnston: but lets face it,current remote participation suck pretty bad … and if its "just like irc" why even have UDS at all, why not just the current team weekly standups
<bkerensa> imbrandon: +10
<bkerensa> imbrandon: you coming to openstack summit? :)
<imbrandon> bkerensa: yup :)
<bkerensa> you are?
<bkerensa> niiice
<bkerensa> let me know when you land I will buy you a drink :)
<imbrandon> bkerensa: sure thing , i'll likely be  somewhere near the tripleo team :P
<imbrandon> jono: what do you think about adding video/hangout support to lernid ?
<jono> imbrandon, well, we do everything in the browser for UDS
<jono> but if someone wants to add this to Lernid, then go ahead :-)
<imbrandon> true, i was just thinking that a format like the classroom sessions with slides etc /might/ work well
<jono> imbrandon, you can deliver slides via the hangout
<imbrandon> for UDS, and even if not, it would be cool for #userdays too
<jono> by sharing your screen
<imbrandon> true, there is a lot of overlap there, mostly was a brain puke :) will have to think on it a bit more , heh
<bkerensa> even if Kaltura is not concerned as a open source platform to use instead of Google+ perhaps BigBlueButton which is also opensource and allows more then 10 people?
<bkerensa> Mozilla uses BigBlueButton for its large virtual get togethers :)
<bkerensa> it also supports dial in :)
<bkerensa> it seems like the open source options are much better than the google+ proprietary binary route
<AlanBell> bigbluebutton demo meeting has just gone wrong for me
<AlanBell> and it is flash
<bkerensa> AlanBell: there is a html5 client for entry into meetings
<AlanBell> doesn't work in firefox or chromium
<bkerensa> AlanBell: have you specifically tried the html5 client because thats what I use in Firefox
<bkerensa> and I imagine thats what a good majority of Mozillians use for their meetings is the html5 client instead of flash
<AlanBell> I have specifically gone here http://demo.bigbluebutton.org/ put in my name clicked join, loaded something can't click the button to let it use camera/microphone
<bkerensa> thats because thats the flash version
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: http://code.google.com/p/bigbluebutton/wiki/HTML5DevEnvironmentSetup
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-27
<IdleOne> bkerensa: does that client work on 12.10+ ?
<jcastro> I've never seen BBB work
<bkerensa> IdleOne: yes... and in fact jcastro could easily have someone make a juju charm and bam uds-button.ubuntu.com could be born
<bkerensa> ;)
<jcastro> and tbh, I don't think we want to be in the video hosting business
<bkerensa> jcastro: its more of the summit business... you can offload video to youtube for storage
<bkerensa> or any platform for that matter
<jcastro> I don't like being in the summit business either. :)
<IdleOne> bkerensa: thing is the repos is for lucid and that has me concerned a little
<IdleOne> but will give it a shot
<bkerensa> IdleOne: let me know if not... I know someone who works with the BigBlueButton people and we can ping them to make any needed changes
<bkerensa> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> imbrandon, jono: see bug 1130454
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1130454 in Lernid "Support ubuntu-on-air" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130454
<imbrandon> JoseeAntonioR: cool
<IdleOne> bkerensa: ruby1.92 depends on libffi5 which is not available in raring
<bkerensa> IdleOne: ok Ill ping
<IdleOne> what would be wonderful is if they could provide packages for each release
<IdleOne> instead of making it this scary compiling and running .sh scripts.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: ohhh now shell scripts are not scary :)
<IdleOne> I always try to look at things from a new to linux user perspective
<IdleOne> this method can be intimidating
<philipballew> jono, So I'm renting a van, bringing the LoCo over to your place next week for UDS lunch. Better be ready!
 * philipballew runs and hides
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> His bbq does look good huh
<philipballew> I'll take him hunting the weekend before.
<jono> lol
<jono> pleia2, do you think if I was to do a LoCo BBQ that the team might be interested?
<jono> could be fun to smoke up some ribs for everyone
<pleia2> jono: yep, I think they would!
<jono> pleia2, cool
<jono> just need to find a place to do it
<jono> my place isnt really big enoughj
<jono> will have a look into it
<pleia2> (I don't actually eat ribs though, tend to be pork and ribs kinda creep me out)
<pleia2> I like my meat to not remotely resemble the critter I am eating
<jono> pleia2, yeah I could figure out what people enjoy eating
<jono> maybe some chicken and some veggies too
<jono> could be fun
<pleia2> :)
<jono> I am thinking doing it in a park could be cool
<jono> I could bring out my smoker
<pleia2> yeah, we had geeknics at heather farm park before
<pleia2> nice place, can bring your own cook stuff
<jono> cool
<jono> oh thats cool
<jono> I am good to go, all my BBQ stuff is transportable
<pleia2> nice
<jono> philipballew, was talking to pleia2, would be fun to do a BBQ
<jono> philipballew, might try and organize one in a few weeks
<jono> would be good practice for me as I want to do a competition this summer too :-)
<philipballew> jono, that sounds like a pretty cool idea.   I like that.
<jono> philipballew, sorry we didn't get a chance to talk LoCos at SCALE
<jono> want to get on the phone later this week?
<philipballew> jono, yes. I can do anytime after Thursday lunch. Working until then.
<jono> can you do Fri?
<jono> philipballew, Fri at 2pm?
<philipballew> jono, yes. Friday at two works perfect.
<jono> philipballew, cool
<jono> speak then!
<jono> btrb
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, D!
<dholbach> yo J!
<czajkowski> aloha
<philipballew> hello czajkowski
<bkerensa> czajkowski: morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> how is it only wednesday :/
<bkerensa> czajkowski: I wish it was Friday
<czajkowski> I've Friday off so I just need to get through tomorrow and the massive amout of work on my to do list
<philipballew> I fly to Sacramento on Friday.
<philipballew> Week off school and work
<bkerensa> czajkowski: your doing two jobs now right?
<czajkowski> it's two roles I guess
<bkerensa> czajkowski: quite a lot of work then :s
<czajkowski> I'm still the LP person for support in the community and also internally
<bkerensa> czajkowski: hopefully you get a vacation this summer
<czajkowski> and now I've moved to online services where I'm reviewing and testing commercial apps
<bkerensa> +1
<popey> i was watching the MWC video last night.. Sophie came over and looked at the screen... "Mark Shuttleworth? Is that the space guy?" - "Yes, yes it is."
<philipballew> "Hi, I'm that guy who went to space."
<czajkowski> popey: she's a smart one!
<bkerensa> I wish people knew him more for his work with Thawte then Space
<czajkowski> keep her!
<popey> they love watching the ISS go over
<bkerensa> Did any of you have a free thawte certificate way back when?
<popey> digital certificates aren't interesting to 9 year olds
<popey> space stations are
<bkerensa> =o
 * popey toasts a cinnamon bagel
<czajkowski> hmmm tempted to have a bacon sandwich if there is bread there
<bkerensa> czajkowski: BLT? :)
<popey> http://popey.com/webcam/
<popey> cat in explorer mode today
<czajkowski> bkerensa: nooooo no L or T just bacon, with some brown sauce and a bucket of tea
<bkerensa> uhh brown sauce... dare I ask if you mean marmite?
<bkerensa> :d
<czajkowski> NO!
<bkerensa> ;p
<czajkowski> yuck
<bkerensa> and damn... they make buckets of tea?
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> popey: want some chickens to go with cats :D
<popey> s/go with/get eaten by/
<czajkowski> cat next door has already been and looked at the cage
<czajkowski> chickens were unimpressed
<czajkowski> http://exastack.com/webcam/ for context
<bkerensa> popey: is it freezing outside? The plants look white
<popey> yeah, the webcam messes with the colours
<popey> its only a cheapo one
<popey> those plants are green
<popey> i need to find an imagemagic incantation to fix the colours somehow
<czajkowski> popey: is it the tcl one that jon and AlanBell have ?
<popey> simliar
<AlanBell> the webcam has a colour sensor and a black and white IR sensor, so when it is a bit dark the colours get washed out
<AlanBell> you need to throw them some corn or grapes to tempt them outside
<czajkowski> AlanBell: who does?
<dholbach> dpm, do you think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/PortTemplate is what Sergio and Ricardo were looking for?
<dpm> looking...
<AlanBell> czajkowski: someone with grapes
<dholbach> dpm, looks good? :-P
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, I was being pinged somewhere else. Looks good to me, yes :) Just a small detail, perhaps we should name the template to TouchDeviceTemplate? What do you think?
<dholbach> dpm, Touch/Devices/PortTemplate
<dholbach> dpm, so people would use Touch/Devices/SonyXperiaS for example
<dpm> yeah, I know that's the name. I meant TouchDeviceTemplate instead of PortTemplate
<dholbach> Touch/Devices/TouchDeviceTemplate?
<dpm> anyway, just an idea. I haven't been working with templates - do they need to be on the top level at w.u.c or can they be in subpages?
<dpm> I meant I haven't been working with templates _for a while_
<dholbach> they can be subpages as well
<dholbach> ie https://wiki.ubuntu.com/abccc
<dpm> dholbach, ok cool. As I said, just an idea, you're the one implementing it, so you've got the last word :)
<dholbach> I'm not too fussed about the name - I'm happy for it to be whatever as long as people use it ;-)
<dholbach> I'll mail Sergio and Ricardo
<dpm> cool
<dholbach> thanks!
<smartboyhw> Anyone from the Ubuntu Community Council?
 * popey points at czajkowski and pleia2 
<czajkowski> ello
 * czajkowski is mid way through lunch but am semi here 
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, private message?
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> disregard the away message :)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Guys, I would be working on a Android + Ubuntu Phone app for Planet Ubuntu!
<dpm> nice!
<smartboyhw> dpm, :)
<dpm> keep us posted on updates!
<smartboyhw> dpm, OK:)
<smartboyhw> dpm, what do you think about the Android versions that I should support? At least 2.2 or even lower?
<dpm> smartboyhw, I'm by no means an expert in Android, but as general advice, if this is your first mobile app, I'd recommend keeping a scope that's not too broad, so perhaps just ICS and Jellybean?
<smartboyhw> dpm, I think it should also work for 2.3 at least
<smartboyhw> It has more market share than others till real late 2012.
 * smartboyhw decides to go for Android 2.3
<dpm> sounds good, then :)
<smartboyhw> dpm, actually another reason for that: My Android device is only a Android 2.3.6 and cannot be upgraded to 4.0 because it is ARMv6:P
<dpm> :)
<dpm> indeed, you should make sure you support at least your own phone :)
<smartboyhw> dpm, :)
<paultag> no jorge :'(
<smartboyhw> dpm, BTW is there a RSS feed link for Planet Ubuntu?
 * smartboyhw can't find it
<czajkowski> paultag: jcastro
<paultag> Oh he is here
<paultag> thanks czajkowski
<paultag> hey jcastro, around?
<popey> smartboyhw: http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml
<smartboyhw> popey, thanks
<jcastro> paultag: yeah
<paultag> jcastro: I was wondering if you still had that RAID device that you could hot-swap drives on, I remember you raving about it a few OLFs ago
<paultag> jcastro: and if you do, do you like it (and what's it's name?) -- also hi!
<jcastro> huh, me?
<paultag> yeah
<jcastro> oh, the Drobo, yeah, but they suck
<popey> lolbo
<paultag> Ah, yeah, that was it
<jcastro> theoretically they are awesome
<popey> I had one. Got rid and now love btrfs
<paultag> ah, word
<popey> drobo is ideal for techical numpties who own a mac, iphone, ipad and apple tv
<paultag> hahaha, I was thinking a device that could be sitting around and let me rsync data to
<paultag> and just swap in and out drives as I need more space
<popey> oh, for _you_?
<paultag> yes please
<popey> yeah, thats what i wanted to do
<popey> there's a number of issues with it..
<paultag> I'm not going to go drobo if both of y'all are hating on it
<popey> 1) proprietary on-disk format, so if the device goes bang, you have to buy another device, disks are unreadble in anything else
<paultag> I didn't even remember the name :)
<paultag> oh snap.
<popey> 2) NTFS and HFS+ are first class supported, ext3 is in beta and has been forever
<paultag> yikes
<popey> 3) firmware updates are only supplied to people who pay for maintenance, stop paying, stop getting firmware updates
<popey> that'll do I think, but there are other issues :D
<paultag> that sounds absurd!
<paultag> thanks for warning me off, guys
<popey> np
<popey> fwiw, I bought an HP Microserver to replace it
<paultag> how do you like that?
<popey> chucked in some disks and when i ran out of space, chucked in more
<popey> I _love_ it
<popey> using btrfs with a modern kernel it's freaking awesome
<paultag> that's actually a brilliant idea.
<popey> and almost as hot-swap capable as drobo
<paultag> almost? this interests me
<popey> i.e. you can mix and match drive sizes with btrfs (like drobo)
<paultag> Ah! right
<popey> you can add or remove drives easily with one command
<popey> it "only" does RAID1, but RAID5 is "coming" (hah)
<popey> I have 12x2TB disks in my btrfs array
<popey> come, join our club :D
<paultag> whaaaaat
 * popey high fives jcastro 
<popey> /dev/sdc         22T   14T  7.3T  66% /srv
<jcastro> heh
<popey> (df lies)
<paultag> that's a lot of pr0n
<popey> hard as it is to believe, there's no pr0n on it!
<paultag> where's the one with 12 bays? I see one with 4 on the HP site
<jcastro> Data: total=7.49TB, used=6.56TB
<paultag> (and I can't google)
<jcastro> popey is bigger than me
<popey> yes, 4 internal, and I have an external 8 way bay
<popey> eSATA
<paultag> oh oh oh, gotcha
<popey> 0 1 8 * * /sbin/btrfs scrub start /srv
<paultag> thanks, jcastro, popey!
<popey> ^^ jcastro added that to my root crontab
<paultag> that helps a ton
<popey> np
<jcastro> popey: yeah I added that to my monthly
<sergiomenesesmov> Hi all
 * dholbach hugs rrnwexec
<jcastro> rrnwexec: I got your shirt!!!
<jcastro> Please give my love to the Vancouver loco!
<rrnwexec> jcastro: wow, that was a long delivery ;) you're welcome
<jcastro> heh
<jono> mhall119, change in plan a little for UDS
<jono> mhall119, going to move it two hours earlier to start at 2pm UTC
<jono> this should make it easier for Europeans to participate\
<jono> mhall119, can you update summit?
<jono> brb
<mhall119> jono: summit doesn't have any slots yet, so there's nothing to change there
<mhall119> I'll set those up after cjohnston and I get the changed deployed
<dholbach> all right - calling it a day - see you around my friends!
<daker> mhall119: http://i.imgur.com/R5jOCo1.png
<mhall119> daker: that looks nice, can we get that landed before we deploy?
<daker> mhall119: when ?
<mhall119> daker: today
<daker> mhall119: sure
<mhall119> jono: 2pm to 8pm UTC?
<daker> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/summit/fix.virtual-meetings/+merge/150874
<mhall119> cjohnston: ^^ it works for me, if you like his layout better then I'll approve it
<mhall119> so we can get this deployed
<daker> mhall119: does meeting has get_absolute_url ?
<mhall119> daker: it has get_meeting_page_url
<mhall119> which is the path,not including host/domain
<jono> popey, jcastro do you have access to Ubuntu On Air?
<daker> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> jcastro: 415 minutes is a long presentation
<paultag> mhall119: afraid of hearing yourself talk? :>
<jcastro> jono: I don't know what you mean by access, I don't think I do?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: you do
<jono> jcastro, its ok, got it sorted
<mhall119> paultag: always ;)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<mhall119> jono: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21292/summit-discussions/
<jono> mhall119, woo!
<jcastro> man that looks sexy
<mhall119> jono: jcastro: all credit goes to cjohnston and daker
<akgraner> when I grow up I wanna be like cjohnston  - man that is awesome
<mhall119> bald?
<akgraner> yeah - bald :-P
<mhall119> :)
<daker> :)
<akgraner> you guys rock!  I'm jealous...
<jono> mhall119, ping?
<mhall119> jono: pong
<jono> mhall119, just mailed you
<jono> re. UDS docs
<jono> mhall119, can you look into that now so I can mail the track leads
<mhall119> sure
<jono> thanks mhall119
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: pong
<mhall119> jono: you need all of the process, or just what I sent you today?
<jono> mhall119, everything I asked you for in the mail from yesterday
<mhall119> jono: ok, I've got it started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-1303/
<mhall119> creating sessions is from existing docs, manual scheduling is new
<mhall119> jcastro: can you write something for the plenaries submissions?
<mhall119> jcastro: you might be able to just re-use most of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-R/Plenaries
<jcastro> where do
<jcastro> i put it?
<mhall119> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-1303/Plenaries
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I kind of told people just to mail me
<jcastro> but whatever. :)
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> mhall119, is that complete now?
<mhall119> jono: the scheduling parts are, I still need to fill in the Participating sections
<jono> mhall119, just an idea, why not have UDS-XXX redirect to UDS instead
<jono> and then we can collate tips and tricks for running and joining the event at /UDS
<mhall119> jono: we could do that
<mhall119> right now /UDS/ redirects to /UDS-1303, since it previously redirected to /UDS-R
<jono> mhall119, I think it would be cool for /UDS to become a hotbed of docs
<jono> cool
<jono> so can you put the core docs at /UDS and redirect UDS-XXXX to /uds?
<mhall119> yeah
<jono> mhall119, thanks
<jono> mhall119, also, schedule link on summit goes to uds-r
<jono> mhall119, also, can you add the tracks:
<jono>  * Community
<jono> * Client
<jono>  * Cloud & Server
<jono>  * App Developers
<jono>  * Plenary
<mhall119> jono: fixed the menu, looks like someone already added tracks
 * mhall119 suspects cjohnston 
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> and thanks cjohnston
<jono> mhall119, I am writing up the instructions for the track leads can you give it a sanity check when I am done in a few mins?
<mhall119> sure
<cjohnston> tracks are added
<jono> mhall119, you are a legend, as ever :-)
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> I need a better description for client please
<mhall119> "stuff that isn't server"
<cjohnston> ack
<mhall119> jcastro: let me know when you're done with the plenaries page, I need to move it to /UDS/Plenaries
<jono> mhall119, seems https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS is broken
<jcastro> I am done
<jcastro> go!
<cjohnston> jono: whats broken?
<jono> cjohnston, it keeps redirecting to the 1303 which shows nothing
<jono> mhall119,  have you written instructions for starting/stopping the video streams
<mhall119> jono: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> jcastro, can you schedule the keynote on the Tues next week in summit
<jono> 2pm UTC
<jono> like this:
<jono> 2pm - 2.15pm - Jono Bacon - Introduction
<jono> 2.15 - 2.45 - Rick Spencer
<jcastro> I'm on a call right now
<jono> 2.45 - 3.00pm - Track Lead Introductions
<jono> jcastro, np
<jono> when you are done
<jcastro> how do I schedule things?
<jcastro> summit.u.c seems to be generic still?
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> seems the redirect is busted
<jcastro> hmm, seems like the submit a session form isn't turned on?
<jcastro> mhall119: is scheduling turned on?
<jono> jcastro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Plenaries seems broken
<czajkowski> jono: think you need to go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-1303/Plenaries
<jono> czajkowski, ahh yeah, that is event specific
<jcastro> the redirect is busted
<czajkowski> jono: ah sorry.
<jcastro> anyone know the edit url fragment?
<jono> czajkowski, np :-)
<jono> jcastro, also your intro needs updating for an online event :-)
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> I sent out the thing to -devel
<jcastro> I don't know why we are even using a wiki page for this
<jono> jcastro, I don't care how to organize it, I just care that you organize it
<jcastro> I sent out the mail this morning
<jono> but given that you are using the wiki, the text on it says lunch, which doesn't apply to the online event
<jcastro> and the wiki is currently unresponsive to me
<jcastro> I didn't know there wasn't a lunch break for the virtual one
<jono> jcastro, there isnt
<jono> this is my point
<jcastro> right
<jono> the intro on the wiki page for the plenaries says there is a lunch break
<jcastro> but I didn't know that at the time
<jono> oh gotcha
<jcastro> The rest is correct
<jono> cool
<jcastro> and as soon as it lets me I will fix it
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jono> maybe ping #is about it
<jcastro> fixed
<jcastro> I think session submission is shut off, so I'll do the keynotes first thing tomorrow
<jcastro> <-- EOD, snow shovelling time!
<bkerensa> jcastro: I guess a beering track is going to be proposed
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> thanks jcastro
<bkerensa> jono: do you have time for a call on Friday?
<jono> bkerensa, sure
<bkerensa> jono: what time works best for you that day?
<mhall119> jcastro: there won't be auto-scheduling this UDS, and slots haven't been made yet, nor are we importing BPs yet
<jono> bkerensa, 2.30?
<bkerensa> jono: sounds good
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-28
<vibhav> Good Morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, vibhav :)
<vibhav> hey JoseeAntonioR
<pleia2> jcastro: pretty sure the answer to this is "yes" - can you confirm with Tanya? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/962738
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 962738 in ubuntu-website-content "ubuntu.com/contribute doesn't exist." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<JoseeAntonioR> morning, mr. Holbach
<elfy> how's things
<elfy> hi JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> hey elfy!
<dholbach> good good - how are you? :)
<elfy> dholbach: good here thanks - just waiting to turn off the forum now - no trolls, no spam, no whining
<elfy> 4 or 5 hours of peace :p
<bkerensa> elfy: \o/
<elfy> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> elfy: glad the forums are finally moving forward
<elfy> yep - us too
<elfy> I think this upgrade has been floating about for getting on for 4 years - I know the ticket is 2 years old
<bkerensa> =o
<dholbach> unfortunately it involved a lot of very busy people and finding somebody who could port the plugin
<elfy> such is life - bridges/water etc
<elfy> dholbach: for 4 years ...
<elfy> more that the upgrade got SSO chucked at it halfway through and it came to a grinding halt ;)
<dholbach> I don't understand the last sentence
<elfy> SSO got added to the mix - it all ground to a halt with no-one doing anything at all - till sometime last year
<elfy> I'm not complaining :)
<dholbach> I share your frustration that it took so long, but I understand that SSO was made a requirement at some stage
<bkerensa> elfy: you guys have sql dumps right?
<elfy> yea - not at the beginning :)
<dholbach> there were long periods where nobody moved the ticket forward at all
<elfy> but heyho such is life it's moving now :)
<bkerensa> elfy: I have seen big vbulletin upgrades that are of large scale go horrible :)
<elfy> bkerensa: the upgrade on staging worked ok :)
<bkerensa> elfy: nice
<bkerensa> elfy: I will miss my beans ;p
<dholbach> I guess what I'm trying to say is the obvious knee-jerk reaction is: "it's IS' fault" and while the ticket TOOK LONG to get done, it might be worth to look at the whole history of the ticket (and maybe before) and try to figure out what could be done better in the future
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> (and I'm not saying that you were blaming IS)
<bkerensa> dholbach: IS are super busy people :) I have been bribing the IS manager for a year to come to a debian beering
<czajkowski> elmo ?
<bkerensa> mbarnett
<elfy> dholbach: I've not blamed IS - FC doesn't either :)
 * dholbach hugs you all
<pleia2> we blame sabdfl ;)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: is james his boss?
<elfy> :)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> I'll take the dog for a walk - see you in a bit :)
<elfy> bkerensa: not sure why you miss your beans - but the forum ones will be there waiting for you
<bkerensa> elfy: I thought they were leaving with the new design? hmm
<elfy> nope
<elfy> there was talk at one point
<bkerensa> \o/ yay for coffee beans
<elfy> :)
<czajkowski> http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13970_7-57571750-78/ubuntu-touch-beats-firefox-os-to-win-best-of-mwc-from-cnet/   whoooooo :-)
<dpm> czajkowski, \o/
<czajkowski> it's good right :)
<jcastro> pleia2: who is tanya?
<jcastro> mhall119: I know we're not autoscheduling, but like, how do I add the plenaries?
<jcastro> err, the keynotes I mean
<cjohnston> jcastro: in the admin as always
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/admin/ ?
<jcastro> sorry I have not done this in like 2 years
<smartboyhw> jcastro, "This page does not exist":P
<smartboyhw> jcastro, TIME ERROR
<smartboyhw> It says 2PM-8PM on the main page while in Launchpad it is 4PM-10PM
<jcastro> I know, I don't know where the admin panel is
<jcastro> oh, just /admin at the root
<jcastro> \p/
<smartboyhw> LOL
<jcastro> pleia2: oh nm, I see the bug now, looks like Ben got it
<smartboyhw> jcastro, how does one create sessions? (Just asking)
<mhall119> smartboyhw: plenary sessions or regular sessions?
<smartboyhw> mhall119, both if you are willing to tell:P (More about regular)
<mhall119> smartboyhw: plenaries you have to talk to jcastro
<mhall119> regular sessions usually you create a blueprint for the appropriate track
<mhall119> and get it approved by the track lead
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so I'm clear, the form on the front of summit that used to be there, we're not using that?
<jcastro> I just need to know if I can use the easy form or if I use the django admin panel of usability awesomeness
<smartboyhw> mhall119, ah
<cjohnston> jcastro: it isnt there because we havent started importing, I believe
<cjohnston> jcastro: if we start importing, I *think* it will show up
<cjohnston> though you will have to be given the perms for it
<czajkowski> jcastro: just being asked by folks any idea the scheule will be up and finalsied folks are trying to arrange time off
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I'll wait a few hours I guess
<cjohnston> the schedule is never finalised until its over... it always has the possibilty of changing to meet needs that come up
<cjohnston> mhall119: thoughts on starting the import?
<mhall119> cjohnston: as long as IS has disabled the autoschedule/reschedule crons, I'm +1
<cjohnston> ok
<czajkowski> cjohnston: well one would definately hope that's minimal this time considering it's virtual and people have a weeks notice to try and arrange these things
<mhall119> czajkowski: March 5-6, 2pm - 8pm UTC, should be the final dates and times
<czajkowski> mhall119: yes dates/time I'd hope woudnt be moved :)
<czajkowski> but content is what I'm looking for
<smartboyhw> mhall119, in the Launchpad it is 16:00 UTC....
<smartboyhw> Which basically means 4PM
<mhall119> czajkowski: content doesn't exist yes
<mhall119> but yes, it should hopefully not change
<czajkowski> mhall119: thank you!
<mhall119> czajkowski: summit won't be auto-scheduling or rescheduling this time, so any changes will be due to track leads manually changing it
<czajkowski> mhall119: that's what I was trying to make sure and cjohnston said the scheduler would be on
<cjohnston> I did not say that
<czajkowski> thats how it read
<czajkowski> scheduler is on and has the possibility of changing
<cjohnston> it has the possibilty of changing.. never said anything about the scheduler.
<czajkowski> jcastro: tanya works in the bluefinn she's the new PM  for the web team
<czajkowski> airurando1: boo
<czajkowski> welcome :)
<airurando1> hi czajkowski
<smartboyhw> mhall119, in the main uds.ubuntu.com it says 2PM-8PM, but in Launchpad page it says 4PM-10PM (all UTC). Which one is correct?
<popey> 2-8
<smartboyhw> popey, YEAH
 * smartboyhw can finally join in the fun
<smartboyhw> jono, can you confirm? ^
<cjohnston> 2-8
<popey> smartboyhw: it's 2-8
<jono> jcastro, can you fix the LP page^
<jcastro> I'm in a call right now
<jcastro> anyone in drivers can fix it
<cjohnston> jcastro: I don't have edit rights
<cjohnston> and im in drivers
<smartboyhw> popey, yes
<smartboyhw> jo-erlend, I'm happy that it's now 2-8
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> so 1600-200?
<cjohnston> 1400-2000
<jcastro> done
<cjohnston> ty
<vibhav> Man, I will have to miss this UDS.
<vibhav> (Exams)
<cjohnston> jcastro: try summit again please
<cprofitt> I will try to make a few sessions this UDS, but not enough time to take off from work to try to make the entire thing
<cprofitt> vibhav: good luck on your exams
<vibhav> cprofitt: thanks :)
<mhall119> jono: can you please check the slot times and let me know if they are correct
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/2013-03-05/
<jono> mhall119, looks good
<jono> but on the Wed the first time slot is a session not a keynote
<mhall119> ok
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> jono: fixed
<jono> mhall119, is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Create up to date with how to create sessions using the new tracks?
<jono> jcastro, how is the plenary and lightning talks prep going?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: it's still got the old tracks, and linking to summit.u.c/uds-q
<jono> yeah
<jono> mhall119, can you look at fixing that
<jono> dpm, jcastro can you help mhall119 with this too?
<mhall119> jono: what does?
<jono> mhall119, eh?
<mhall119> sorry, for JoseeAntonioR
<czajkowski> why ?
<mhall119> I'm just to lazy to type 3 letters before tab-completing
<jono> mhall119, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Create doesn't seem to accurately reflect the online UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Create
<jono> it should reflect the new tracks
<dpm> jono, sure. mhall119, what do you need help with?
<mhall119> ok, I'll fix the tracks, the rest is just examples that should still be valid
<jono> mhall119, yeah it just needs a sanity check to ensure everything applies to the new UDS
<mhall119> ok
<rrnwexec> request for help: can someone who has access to the ubuntu twitter account post a Jam announcement?
<rrnwexec> this is the announcment, from Brazil: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013.html
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> so some outstanding questions:
<jono>  1. can people name their blueprints with whatever they like and use the Sprint setting to assign them to the UDS? this will allow people to maintain team names in the blueprint definitions for status.u.c
<mhall119> jono: if they don't follow the naming convention with regard to track, they won't be assigned to the right track when imported into Summit
<jono> mhall119, right, so they need to specify the track name
<mhall119> yes
<jono> mhall119, but then how are those BPs tracked in status.u.c?
<mhall119> the -1303- might be optional
<jono> mhall119, ok
<mhall119> jono: status.u.c uses a series milestone, not sprint, if I understood cjohnston correctly
<mhall119> so when the BP is assigned to a series milestone on the Ubuntu project, it will be imported to status.u.c for that milestones
<jono> mhall119, ok, we should have a page on /UDS that explains this - can you add this?
<mhall119> jono: I'll add it to my list
<jono> mhall119, also can you update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Create to specify the specific track names for naming blueprints (E.g. is it serverandcloud or cloudandserver)
<mhall119> jono: it should already be on there, but I'll double check and clarify if needed
<jono> mhall119, ahhh
<jono> just split client-1303-kernel-decision servercloud-1303-openstack-integration client-1303-wallpapers appdev-1303-python-transition  into bullets
<jono> that makes it clearer
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, you didn't get to do the hangout, right?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, no, I'm sorry - I'll get it rescheduled
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries :)
<mhall119> jono: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Create#Name better?
<dholbach> all right, I call it a day - got to do some shopping because some folks come over and expect food :-D
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<dpm> mhall119, jono, sorry, I need to run, is there anything I can help regarding UDS and can I do it tomorrow morning?
<jono> dpm, nope, all good
<jono> thanks
<dpm> ok, see you all tomorrow, then!
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, hey
<jono> so at 10am tomorrow I am going to use Ubuntu On Air to host the rick hangout
<jono> just a FYI
<cjohnston> jono: we need something more prominent than a wiki page about how to name blueprints.. there are all sorts of naming conventions being used, but almost all of them are wrong.
<jono> cjohnston, suggestions?
<popey> what's that in proper time jono ?
<cjohnston> I suggested sending out an email to all of the lists that the initial UDS email was sent to.
<czajkowski> popey: 6pm UTc
<cjohnston> I typed one up, but was then told to hold off.
<jono> popey, 6pm
<czajkowski> Friday 27th Feb at 6pm UTC / 10am
<czajkowski> Pacific / 1pm EST
<popey> balls
<popey> I'll miss that, Sam goes swimming
<popey> change it damn you!
<czajkowski> he did folow up and say the 1st not the 27th :)
<jono> popey, will be recorded :-)
<jono> czajkowski, yeah :-)
<popey> ☺
<jono> we are never good with dates and times
<jono> lol
<jono> you all see http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13970_7-57571750-78/ubuntu-touch-beats-firefox-os-to-win-best-of-mwc-from-cnet/ ?
<jono> awesome :-)
<cjohnston> jono: for example, the blueprint that is being used for the RR thread is named wrong... so it should be changed, but doing so will make all the links to it not valid
<jono> cjohnston, right
<jono> unfortunately not much we can do about that
<jono> I guess the BP could be superceded
<rrnwexec> the firefox leader didn't seem to be very cheerful in the MWC discussion with Mark. borderline annoyed actually.
<cjohnston> It could be renamed and just reply to the list with the updated link
<popey> rrnwexec: i agree
<popey> lots of personality on that stage
<czajkowski> I found her very annoying, she'd interrupt and then decided she'd wanted to say something
<czajkowski> she seemed very unfriendly
<popey> none of them are professional public speakers, all in front of a barrage of potential engineers, customers and partners. I wouldn't fancy that job either. They did pretty well.
<pleia2> ubuntuforums.org update complete :D :D
<czajkowski> popey: well, you could say all speak as part of their jobs so are professional at this stage, the other two just came across friendlier I guess
 * popey shrugs
<czajkowski> This is rather depressing but also rather true. http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-13-165_en.htm
<popey> jcastro: you going to http://www.oscon.com/oscon2013/public/content/exhibitors ?
<popey> (or do you know who is)
<pleia2> czajkowski: this is a good post: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/joan-williams/women-dont-negotiate_b_2593106.html
<pleia2> (though if you read it I may need to start sending jack+coke by the case)
<czajkowski> I'm  off coke atm :(
<czajkowski> and so need one for my JD, drinking it neat could be trouble :)
<pleia2> so, straight jack then? :)
<pleia2> hehe
<popey> wuss! :D
<popey> You women and your equality.. Drink damnit!
<popey> or is that not the right approach?
<pleia2> only one way to find out
<popey> hah
<popey> Thanks for doing the interview with us yesterday pleia2, it went really well!
<pleia2> sure :) I had fun
<czajkowski> ohh
<czajkowski> when does it get aired ?
<pleia2> the 7th
<czajkowski> sweet :D
<pleia2> talking about xubuntu
<pleia2> (thankfully, I am about through with "I want to talk about women in tech")
<pleia2> I have an awesome job, ask me about that :)
<czajkowski> w00t
<IdleOne> Did the negotiations go the way you expected ?
<IdleOne> :)
<jcastro> whoa!
<jcastro> the forums came back way earlier than I thought
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> mhall119, so /UDS is complete?
<jcastro> ok back mhall119
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: just read the rick hangout thing, can you give me some details to add it to the cal?
<JoseeAntonioR> is it a Q&A, or what?
<jcastro> mhall119: woo, I see the Create a meeting now, AWESOME.
<jcastro> jono: bah, it scrolled outta my buffer, the three keynotes are ... "Introduction" Jono, "Keynote" Mark, and intro of tech leads? I know the times, just the titles
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, it is to discuss the Rolling Release Proposal
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, it will be a presentation followed by Q+A
<jono> jcastro, this is it:
<jono>  * 2pm - 2.10pm - Jono Bacon, Introduction
<jono> jcastro, actually
<jono> this:
<jono>  * 2pm - 2.15pm - Jono Bacon, Introduction
<jcastro> right, 15, 30, 15 is what you told me last time
<jono>  * 2.15pm - 2.40pm - Rick Spencer, Keynote
<jono> 2.40pm - 3pm - Track Lead Introductions
<jcastro> I made up some descriptions, but we can tweak those after they get on the schedule
<jcastro> "Do whatever you please, but wait until next version, I have already submitted a wallpaper for this version's contest!"
<jcastro> hah
<mhall119> jono: /UDS still needs content onthe G+ Hangout page, but that's for participation, it shouldn't  block people getting stuff on the schedule
<jono> mhall119, cool, I sent out the scheduling details
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/2013/02/will-you-have-ubuntu-touch-at-your-jam/
<mhall119> rrnwexec: ^^
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: added to the calendar, and updated the page
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: this is a response to your Q&A video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jozg-HXCNpU&feature=em-video_response_received
<jcastro> woo, our first plenary is filed!
<jcastro> 3 more slots to go!
<jono> jcastro, did you schedule the keynotes?
<jcastro> they're in the system
<jcastro> mhall119: how do I make them fit in the first slot?
<rrnwexec> mhall119: Awesome post. thank you!!
<popey> jcastro: you going to oscon?
<popey> friend of mine works for rackspace and is asking who we're sending
<mhall119> jcastro: what do you mean?
<jcastro> popey: yeah, assuming my talk gets accepted
<mhall119> jcastro: as long as they are a plenary type, you can add them to the plenary slot
<jcastro> mhall119: so I submitted the keynotes as type plenary
<jcastro> oh dude, the edit button thing
<jcastro> popey: ideally it'll be full force, with mark keynote etc.
<jcastro> but give him my contact info
 * cjohnston notes that jcastro needs to not be so detached from Summit
<cjohnston> ;-)
<popey> ok
<jcastro> well stop improving things!
<jcastro> oh, found a bug too cjohnston
<cjohnston> what
<jcastro> when you go to schedule
<jcastro> the sidebar thing you know
<jcastro> that view seems busted in chrome/ff here, screenshotting now
<jcastro> http://imgur.com/8nJR0xJ
<jcastro> I get that in both FF and chrome
<cjohnston> blame mhall119
<cjohnston> he hasn't created rooms
<cjohnston> its not a bug
<cjohnston> it just doesnt have data
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> mhall119: create "rooms" please!
<jcastro> cjohnston: also, if no data exists, don't break the layout!
<cjohnston> jcastro: mhall119, we need a plenary room, and then whatever 2x rooms per track
<cjohnston> jcastro: we shouldn't be scheduling before rooms exist, therefor the view doesn't really exist
<cjohnston> but you begged me to let you create meetings, so now you can create meetings, but mhall119 hasn't created rooms so layout broken
<jcastro> you floridians never make sense to me
 * cjohnston files a bug against jcastro 
<cjohnston> lol
<rrnwexec> could rooms be reused from last event since they're labels only? (just a dumb suggestion)
<cjohnston> rrnwexec: they are going to be track related
<jcastro> "Client" and so on I assume?
<cjohnston> either way, we would still have to recreate the rooms, they are tied to a single summit
<cjohnston> jcastro: I believe its going be something like "Plenary" "Client 1" "Client 2" "S&C 1" "S&C2"
<jcastro> well, my sessions are in there, so like, I'm 90% there, as long as my data is safe
<cjohnston> and then for the irc channel it needs to be #ubuntu-uds-client1 #ubuntu-uds-client2, etc
<cjohnston> jcastro: its safew
<cjohnston> safe
<cjohnston> EOD. G'nite all.
<jcastro> EOD too, finishing up on mail and then off to the rink! TT y'all later.
<jcastro> \o/ ROLLING
<mhall119> jcastro: jcastro: rooms have been created
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> hey, so like I need to modify the meetings, I forgot to mark 2 as plenary
<jcastro> would messing with them in /admin be bad?
<mhall119> jcastro: that's the only way
<mhall119> I made rick's a plenary and scheduled it
<jcastro> ok, so I won't break anything
<mhall119> jcastro: let me know if you need the plenary slots broken into smaller chunks of time
<jcastro> ok so there are 2 more
<jcastro> we need this:
<jcastro> 14-14:15
<jcastro> 14:15-14:45
<jcastro> 14:45-15:00
<jcastro> I made the other two, I just need the slot
<mhall119> ok, give me a minute
<jcastro> I need the "afternoon" plenaries to be 15 minutes, but that can wait until tomorrow
<jcastro> and for Wed its just 1 block for "Lightning talks" anyway
<mhall119> jcastro: done
<mhall119> for the morning one
<mhall119> jcastro: should be all set
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-01
<vibhav> Good morning
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, evening here!
 * SergioMeneses hugs vibhav 
 * vibhav hugs SergioMeneses back
<jono> woo! http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/02/28/2120252/ubuntu-touch-beats-firefox-os-for-best-of-mwc-from-cnet
<SergioMeneses> jono, nice
 * SergioMeneses is sharing it by g+
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119, cjohnston: is it fine if I print render.py and burn it with fire?
<Tm_T> good morning
<vibhav> JoseeAntonioR: \o/
<vibhav> jono: \o/
<vibhav> JoseeAntonioR: Sorry for the hilight
<dholbach_> brb, reboot
<cjohnston> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> dholbach: do you have edit access to unity.u.c?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> sorry
<cjohnston> do you know who does by chance?
<cjohnston> I think it's the community team.. I just don't remember who.
<cjohnston> I wanna say jcastro..
<dholbach> yeah, jcastro and mhall119 probably
<cjohnston> ok. ty
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, vibhav - no worries
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: around?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, yes
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: we're having some troubles with uonair, the google analytics script I put is getting no data at all
<dholbach> yeah,I noticed
<JoseeAntonioR> you have a clue of what may be happening?
<dholbach> maybe the javascript stuff is not loaded?
<JoseeAntonioR> wait
<JoseeAntonioR> it says 'Tracking Installed' now
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: it's working! real-time is what we want, the 'audience' tab shows the audience after the day
<dholbach> ahhh ok cool
<smartboyhw> ah it should be jam today:P
 * smartboyhw means Ubuntu Global Jam
<mhall119> cjohnston: I have edit access to unity.u.c
<jono_> cjohnston, it looks like the track leads are not added to summit
<jono_> I can't see the scheduling links
<jono_> mhall119, ^
<cjohnston> jono_: have they all regestered as attending?
<jono_> cjohnston, not sure, you mean in LP?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> they can't be added until they are attending
<jono_> ok one sec
<cjohnston> jono_: do you have a list of them all? i can add them and then add them in summit
<jono_> cjohnston, ok I am registered
<jono_> cjohnston, sure, one sec
<jono_> cjohnston:
<jono_>  * Plenary - Jorge Castro
<jono_>  * Client - Jason Warner, Sebastien Bacher
<jono_>  * Server and Cloud - Antonio Rosales, Daviey Walker
<jono_>  * Community - Jono Bacon, Daniel Holbach
<jono_>  * App Developers - Alan Pope, David Planella
<jono_> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> track leads are the worst..
<cjohnston> :-P
<jono_> cjohnston, ok so the feature for not allowing same track sessions one after the other is biting us
<jono_> can you switch that off?
<cjohnston> yup
<jono_> thanks
<cjohnston> Can I put "Your bed" as the location?
<dholbach> haha
<jono_> lol
<cjohnston> jono_: should be fixed
<cjohnston> track leads will have to wait.. they are all in LP, they just need to be imported
<jono_> dholbach, sheduling is working now
<jono_> thanks cjohnston
<dholbach> do I need logout and log back in again?
<cjohnston> dholbach: for?
<cjohnston> scheduling? after summit imports you, I can set you up..
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> thanks
<cjohnston> dholbach: I took a shortcut, so as soon as you are imported you will see scheduling.. ill add you as a track lead later.. be a good boy though and don't play with other peoples meetings!
<dholbach> yeah, because I don't have anything else to do :)
<cjohnston> :-P
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
<mhall119> cjohnston: we should change summit so that if you manually move someone else's blueprint, it sets you as the implementer for it
<jcastro>  haha
<jcastro> that is an awesome idea
<cjohnston> yay
 * cjohnston is going to hack mhall119's account and move all the blueprints
<dholbach> cjohnston, which team do I need to join so I can accept BPs in LP?
<cjohnston> https://launchpad.net/~uds-organizers
<cjohnston> so talk to the TB
<dholbach> ok
<cjohnston> jono_: could you please look at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/tracks and ack as correct
<jono_> cjohnston, looks good
<jono_> thanks!
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> removing dholbach's supercow powers
<dholbach> cjohnston, eh?
<cjohnston> :-P
<dholbach> I got added to the uds-organizers team
<cjohnston> in summit
<mhall119> cjohnston: all track leads have been set in Summit, so you can take away whatever super powers you gave dholbach
<cjohnston> mhall119: was that you duplicating track leads?
<mhall119> duplicating?
<cjohnston> I was creating them, and I guess you were at the same time
<mhall119> then it was you duplicating them, not me
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: starting in 35, right?
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, yep, I will kick it off
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<jono_> I have the details
<jono_> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, might ping you if I have a question though
<JoseeAntonioR> no probs at all :)
<jono_> you legend :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, I'll be around
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<jono_> mhall119, looks like a bunch of imported BPs in summit don't have tracks assigned
<jono_> e.g. DMB checkpoint
<cjohnston> jono_: how long ago was that bp created?
<dholbach> cjohnston, maybe 10-20 mins ago?
<cjohnston> it hasn't been run against the script to assign a track then
<cjohnston> more than likely
<mhall119> jono_: there are two cron scripts, one imports the BPs into Summit Meetings, the other assigns them to tracks
<mhall119> jono_: we also seem to have a bunch that aren't named correctly, so Summit won't be able to assign them to a track
<cjohnston> and still continue to get more that arent named correctly
<cjohnston> im trying to fix them as i find them
<cjohnston> and people marking things approved, all sorts of stuff
<mhall119> same as every UDS
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> jono_: could http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/02/26/ubuntu-developer-summits-now-online-and-every-three-months/ maybe be updated to show the correct times?
<jono_> cjohnston, it is
<jono_> cjohnston, read it
<mhall119> jono_: it still says 10pm, not 8pm
<jono_> oh
<mhall119> for end-time
<jono_> damn
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: the video hasn't been updated yet, any problems at all?
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, no its ok
<jono_> doing it
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<dholbach> see you later my friends!
<jono_> rrnwexec, hey, sorry, the hangout ran over
<jono_> rrnwexec, you free for a catch up?
<rrnwexec> jono: yes
<jono_> rrnwexec, give me a min and will set it up
<rrnwexec> ok
<jono_> rrnwexec, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ed134387b5ec5f6cee6e52d2c22952a67a4071cb?authuser=0&hl=en
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: was the fix I submitted ok?
<cjohnston> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: like, the one I pushed weeks ago
<cjohnston> i thought you were going to test it once you got real data, and i never heard back from you
<JoseeAntonioR> I though you were going to test it
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, let me test then
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: the review.html file is for summit.u.c/summittitle/review, right?
<cjohnston> yup
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: so, works in mine.html but doesn't in review.html
<jono_> jcastro, can you do our call?
<jcastro> oh yeah
<jcastro> I totally forgot lol
<jcastro> fire me up!
 * jcastro joins
<jcastro> jono_: all set
<jono_> jcastro, ok joining
<philipballew> jono_, phone call this afternoon still good?
<jono_> philipballew, yup
<philipballew> sweet, here, I'll give you my number
<philipballew> 530-305-6497
<jono_> philipballew, can you do G+?
<philipballew> jono_, totally can
<philipballew> even easier for me
<jono_> philipballew, cool
<jono_> just set one up and send me a link
<philipballew> jono_, alright
<jono_> bkerensa, all set?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-02
<SergioMeneses> hi guys!
<popey> jcastro: on your hangout we can only see craig, not your screen
<jcastro> fixed
<popey> ta
<jcastro> popey: I'm going to redo it tonight with marco
<popey> that was a rehearsal ☺
<AlanBell> are blueprints being used for this UDS?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: yes
<AlanBell> none created yet, or me not looking in the right place?
<AlanBell> oh, these ones with no series? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/?searchtext=13.03
<cjohnston> lp.net/sprints
<cjohnston> uds-1303
<cjohnston> or summit
<AlanBell> great, thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> AlanBell: you interested in fixing the juju charm for eterpad-lite by chance?
<AlanBell> I can try, juju didn't make a heap of sense to me last time I looked, but I can try again
<AlanBell> took me flipping ages to stop my laptop booting spurious lcx things on bootup
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> I'll have to figure out what is wrong with it to tell you what needs to be fixed, I'm just told it has issues
<AlanBell> I am not surprised, etherpad-lite was a fast moving target, hopefully it has matured a bit more now
<cjohnston> I think its more about the charm than the etherpad
<AlanBell> http://jujucharms.com/charms/precise/etherpad-lite
<czajkowski> mobile version looks very odd
<cjohnston> ?
<AlanBell> looks like it is pulling from a specific github commit reference
<czajkowski> let me screen grab
<czajkowski> http://ubuntuone.com/5KX0KfMXRetY1cRssEUPew
<czajkowski> http://ubuntuone.com/25BmoTMlodAvr1ZPWaAVXB
<czajkowski> http://ubuntuone.com/2Mr7HdymUQEYoGA9UnMn7y  the long black bubble pops out automatiically and stays there for ages before you can actually scroll down to the rest of the page.
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston, nigelb, pleia2: mind a !c, please?
<AlanBell> etherpad lite works reasonably well on mobile, except for entering chat messages for some reason
<daker> i don't get it, why people need to etherpad on their mobile ?
<daker> open*
<AlanBell> because it is there
<popey> so you can catch up with the notes remotely, as you walk from one session to another..
<popey> ..hang on.
<daker> recurrent events coming to LTP http://i.imgur.com/we8oesT.png :)
<popey> akgraner: if you have an ubuntu laptop with you and you've got a little time to spare, could you confirm bug 1140253 for me by following the steps at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting as per my comment on the bug?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1140253 in Phablet Tools "phablet-dev-bootstrap download from an offline server." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1140253
<daker> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5580821/
<popey> thats not the problem daker
<daker> ok
<popey> the script uses gerrit, and doesn't actually specify that host at all
<popey> but we believe people in the far east are being load balanced onto that dead host
<daker> i see
<popey> i.e. it works for me
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-03
<bkerensa> global jam time :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-24
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<PabloRubianes> jono, ping around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-25
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<jose> popey: hey! design clinic tomorrow?
<jose> mhall119: hey, we're having the engineering update, right?
<mhall119> jose: tomorrow yes, as far as I know
<popey> jose: no, no design clinic
<jose> mhall119: thanks!
<jose> popey: ok, canceled and removed from the calendar
<popey> thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-26
<dpm> morning all
<elfy> morning dpm
<dpm> morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> hey dholbach! how's it going?
<dholbach> hey jose
<dholbach> busy busy busy, but doing great as well
<jose> awesome!
<jose> dholbach: I have one favor to ask you... could you please review MP https://code.launchpad.net/~nhaines/uak/namebadges/+merge/208295 once you have some time?
<dholbach> ok
<jose> thanks a lot :)
<dholbach> jose, done
<dholbach> now on to my huge todo list
<jose> dholbach: you're awesome, I owe you a couple beers when we meet again
<jose> have a great day!
<dholbach> no worries - you're doing a great job yourself!
<dholbach> good night! :-)
<czajkowski> dholbach: so how long is your ever growing todo list :)
<dholbach> long, got anything to add? :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: nope all good :)
<czajkowski> just wondering how long a piece of string is ;p
<mhall119> jose: where can I find the analytics link for the current onair hangout?
<czajkowski> mhall119: random Q but when you set up an on air, on G+ where do you find the link to share to the public ?
<mhall119> czajkowski: it's moved recently, there is now a "Links" text in the bottom-right corner,clicking that brings up a popover with the youtube link, event link and embedding code
<czajkowski> hmm
 * czajkowski goes to find it 
<czajkowski> cannot for the life of me see it when I went to plus.google.com/hangouts and went to schedule one
<czajkowski> mhall119: if you know anyone who is using MongoDB (JuJu folks) and wants to try and win $1000 https://twitter.com/czajkowski/status/438385789404467200
<popey> czajkowski: the hangout has to be already on
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> that might be why I was getting confused
<czajkowski> I wanted to schedule one in advance which you can do, but then I wasn't sure where to reference that
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-27
<SergioMeneses> good evening everybody!
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, around?
<dholbach> good morning
<SergioMeneses> hello everybody!
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, around?
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone - see you tomorrow!
<philipballew> jono, hey dude, you said you wanted to have a phone call/hangout sometime. When or how is the best way to schedule that for you?
<jose> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> jose: pong
<jose> mhall119: hey, in two weeks there'll be a dst correction, do we want to keep the engineering update on utc or move it?
 * mhall119 hates dst
<jose> :P
<mhall119> jose: let's keep it aligned with UTC
<jose> ok, then
<mhall119> which, if I can do this dst math correctly, makes it an hour earlier for me
<jose> mhm
<czajkowski> mhall119: UTC++
<mhall119> czajkowski: I know, but remember I'm still on inches, gallons and Ferinheight
<czajkowski> I know I saw the weather and forgot it was Ferinheight till I looked it up in celsius and nearly cried
<czajkowski> -7 next week
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-28
<mhall119> czajkowski: my weather?
<czajkowski> mhall119: nope NYC
<czajkowski> I'm stateside for the next 12 days
<pleia2> the northeast gets cold, I don't miss it :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: -7 :( so not a happy bunny
<czajkowski> granted it's only 4 here now and rain but that's a lot better than snow
<jussi> btw, Kubuntu Polo shirts are available now - including ladies models (while I have you 2 ladies here :D )
<czajkowski> jussi: I saw nice job :)
<jussi> They are really nice Polo shirts, so even if you arent a real kubuntu person, worth buying :)
<pleia2> except I don't care for Kubuntu :D
 * pleia2 hugs jussi 
 * jussi hugs pleia2 and sticks a kubuntu sticker on her back :D
 * czajkowski peers at pleia2 what are you doing online young lady at this hour 
<elfy> pretending to have a cold :p
<elfy> and not sleeping
<pleia2> the husband finally agreed to install the new harddrive in our backups server, and I agreed because for once he wants to do it before 1AM (it's only 11PM!)
<pleia2> I really do need to get some rest though, because the cold is real :(
<elfy> :)
 * elfy got through winter without one of those
<czajkowski> pleia2: hot whiskey!
<elfy> hi jussi czajkowski
<czajkowski> elfy: morning
<pleia2> elfy: this is my third!
 * jussi hides from elfy
<pleia2> my immune system is not built for all this traveling, I think :)
<elfy> you can't hide from myths jussi
<jussi> doh!
<elfy> pleia2: perhaps you had mine too :p
<pleia2> elfy: perhaps!
<elfy> sorry :(
<pleia2> you're welcome
<czajkowski> ahh breakfast tomorrow, waffles, bacon and syrup come to me!
<czajkowski> with a side of strawberries
<czajkowski> NYOMY!
<pleia2> mm
<pleia2> it was too much for elfy
<czajkowski> some people have all the cool names Esteban
<elfy> that was good, apt update threw me a restart now box that took focus just as I pressed enter in here ...
<pleia2> czajkowski: bah, it's just "steven" spanish-ized :)
<czajkowski> tis cool
<pleia2> elfy: haha
<czajkowski> hmm doing an update before I go on a plane wasnt my smartest move
<elfy> possibly :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jo-erlend> I just got an email that my Ubuntu Membership will expire in 7 days. Don't you think that's a little short notice? It does happen that people are afk for seven days once in a while, you know.
<jo-erlend> if I'm not in the ubuntumembers team, then my ubuntu mail address won't work, right? That's a pretty big deal.
<czajkowski> jo-erlend: if people expire and they've missed the mail we just add them in once they contact one of the boards tbh
<dholbach> dpm, popey: do you have an idea what we could use as a replacement for the submission form (for China)?
<dholbach> the wiki would require a LP account
<dholbach> ... which would be OK if I document the steps, I guess
<dpm> dholbach, doing a quick search, this wufoo thing doesn't look too bad if we use the free subscription: http://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/7010/alternative-to-google-forms
<dholbach> aha!
<dpm> dholbach, another option is to host the form directly on d.u.c
<dpm> I did that for the first core apps call for participation
<dholbach> or surveymonkey - as we have an account there already
<dpm> we've got a plugin installed on d.u.c (I think it's called Contact7) to do that
<dpm> yeah, or surveymonkey
<dpm> that might actually be the easiest thing to do
<dholbach> ok, that's what I'll do
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<dpm> np :)
<dholbach> dpm, I hope I didn't CC you into too many emails
<dholbach> dpm, it's actually just a very few where I needed input from you, but I thought I'd keep you updated on what's happening
<dpm> dholbach, no worries, I'm always happy to be kept in the loop!
<dholbach> dpm, I'll also change Twitter to Weibo in the "raising awareness" section and make sure Jack, Shuduo and Joey take a look at this
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, makes sense
<dholbach> dpm, I'll have to update the legal document, but I'm sure Katherine will greenlight this pretty quickly
<dholbach> I'm super excited about this app showdown
<dholbach> I'll also post something on xda later on
<dpm> \m/
<nigelb> Heh, I just saw a picture from UDS-O of dholbach showing off his T-shirt :D
<nigelb> (scrolling through backups :P)
<dholbach> which one was that?
<nigelb> dholbach: Budapest :)
<dholbach> :)
<jose> hey czajkowski, mind a PM?
<jo-erlend> <czajkowski> jo-erlend: if people expire and they've missed the mail we just add them in once they contact one of the boards tbh <-- Do I get emails in the meantime?
<jose> guys, we're still supposed to have Firefox as the default browser in trusty, right?
<elfy> jose: yep
<jose> finally someone answered, thanks elfy! :)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I think you might find that other browser installed in ubuntu though
<jose> browser?
<elfy> there is an ubuntu browser I'm sure
<jose> yeah, I think it's called browser
<elfy> webbrowser or something - saw it somewhere
<jose> the one that's also on the phone
<elfy> yea
<elfy> that's the one
<jose> :P
<elfy> looked quickly at it a few months ago
<elfy> but I use xubuntu anyway
<jose> I'm still on saucy, so it's all good for me :)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I've been on trusty since ~November
<elfy> and I'll be on Unreal Unicorn sometime in May I Would guess
<jose> I don't know about the adjective, but unicorn HAS to be the animal
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-01
<czajkowski> jose: sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-23
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hola dholbach
<dpm> good morning everyone
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> popey: co working day tomorrow :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :-)
<popey> o/
<elfy> cya
<elfy> and hi popey
<balloons> cheers dholbach !
<popey> hello elfy
<dpm> calling it a day here too
<dpm> see you all!
<czajkowski> mhall119: so you got to meet matt in the end :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-24
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach dpm
<dholbach> hi elfy
<popey> morning
<dholbach> hey popey - how are you doing today?
<popey> better thanks
<popey> co-working with czajkowski today
<dholbach> oh nice - where are you two hanging out?
<popey> at her house.
<popey> she's making breakfast
<dholbach> very nice :)
<dholbach> and good to hear you're doing better!
<dpm> morning elfy
<czajkowski> fresh scrambled eggs
<czajkowski> nyommy :D
<popey> very
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, balloons, popey: who's doing the Q&A today?
<popey> I did last week with balloons :)
<popey> (which was great fun)
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: you up for a session today?
<dpm> dholbach, yep, I'm up for it
<dholbach> cool
<mhall119> dholbach: sure
<mhall119> czajkowski: yup, hung out at the bar for a bit, seems like a great guy
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: I'm happy either way - who of us is going to do it? all 3 of us?
<mhall119> I'll be on today, so I don't need to be on next week
<dpm> dholbach, the 3 of us sounds like fun if everyone is happy to join, but as long as there is 2 of us, we should be good to go
<dpm> I'll definitely join as I've missed at least the last two
<czajkowski> mhall119: looking for a name in the florida loco that is not chris
<czajkowski> but has a wife and kids and has been in your house when I'm there
<czajkowski> and goes to google IO
<mhall119> dan trevino?
<mhall119> donald organ?
<mhall119> really, there have been a lot of people from our loco with a wife and kids who have been in my house
<czajkowski> that's it
<czajkowski> dan
<mhall119> he's not in Florida anymore though
<czajkowski> but not all who go to google ip
<czajkowski> IO
<czajkowski> mhall119: oh where's he gone to ?
<mhall119> yeah, but I couldn't remember who alldid
<mhall119> he's moved to California I think
<mhall119> somewhere out west
<mhall119> a few years ago
<mhall119> might be working for Google now, I don't really know
<czajkowski> mhall119: got an email address for him :D
<czajkowski> found him on G+
<mhall119> dantrevino is his LP address, so @ubuntu.com should work
<czajkowski> mhall119: cheers
<mhall119> :)
<dpm> mhall119, the Q&A today will be a great opportunity to explain how the ubucon and scale went :)
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: did one of you set up the event and everything?
<dpm> dholbach, I haven't, but I've finished what I was doing and can do it now
<dholbach> as you like it - I can to it too
<dpm> no worries, setting it up now
<dholbach> cool
<mhall119> dholbach: not I
<dholbach> looks like dpm's on it
<dpm> mhall119, dholbach, event created and ubuntuonair.com updated. Do you guys want to share on G+ and FB?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<czajkowski> toodle pip dholbach
<dholbach> hugs!
 * ejat brb
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-25
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> how is everyone
<czajkowski> it's very quiet in here, is it a holiday today ?
<popey> Don't think so.
<popey> humpday
<czajkowski> popey: indeed on the plus sid ethe dog is back to being his crazy self
<czajkowski> a few games of fetch seemed to tire him out
<Tm_T> holiday, what's that
<czajkowski> throw the ball
<czajkowski> and he brings it back
<czajkowski> it'sa small ball as he's a rather small dog :)
<jcastro> jose, you make it back safe?
<mhall119> jcastro: he was going to be playing ingress in Hollywood for a couple days, not sure when he was supposed to return to Peru
<jcastro> hah how typical
<mhall119> yeah, dude's addicted to that game
<dholbach> team call?
<dholbach> balloons, popey, dpm: ^
<balloons> omw dholbach
<jono> dpm, taking the boy to school and then will hop on the hangout
<dpm> ok
<jono> dpm, will be there shortly after the hour
<dpm> jono, np, you can just ping me when you're back
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-26
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> and happy flash sale day :)
<popey> morning
<dholbach> hey popey
 * dholbach → dentist
 * popey makes drilling noises
<czajkowski> Gooooood morning
<dholbach> mhall119, cc hangout?
<dholbach> mhall119, you're not in the cc channel
<mhall119> dholbach: I'm on with dpm, I'll join if/when I can
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> mhall119, if you need to join another meeting, happy to postpone our catch up. Shouldn't be more than 15 min, though
<mhall119> I'm rebooting, my computer is barely responsive, dpm if you won't mind waiting I'll join the CC hangout first
<dpm> mhall119, no worries, let's postpone until tomorrow
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> dholbach: be there in a moment
<mhall119> dpm: ready now?
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<mhall119> bye dholbach
<czajkowski> toodles
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/czajkowski/status/570997253172813824  please spread the word :D
<dpm> mhall119, ah, done? Cool, re-sending invite
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-27
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<dpm> morning
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day a bit earlier today - have a great weekend everyone and see you on Monday!
<dpm> and now my turn to call it a day. Have a good weekend everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-29
<belkinsa> pleia2, ping.
<belkinsa> tsimonq2, ping.
<tsimonq2> hai belkinsa
<pleia2> belkinsa: hey
<knome> o hai pleia2
<knome> feeling any better?
<pleia2> knome: cold is less colding, but I am still resting :)
<knome> i read "still testing" and thought "silly girl", but i'm happy that i misread
<knome> and happy that you are better :)
<pleia2> would help if san francisco understood seasons, it's hot in here, hard to rest
<knome> :|
<knome> isn't it always hot in there?
<pleia2> hah, no
<knome> yeah right
<pleia2> SF usually lurks around 14C
<knome> but never -20C
<pleia2> was up near 22 today, which makes my condo very hot (like 28)
<knome> :|
<pleia2> definitely never near 20c
<knome> i like 14C
<knome> at -20C i start thinking if i should *buy* a hat
<pleia2> har
<knome> my little son is like me
<knome> always sweatting
<pleia2> best he stay up with the polar bears then
<knome> yep
<knome> same goes for me
<pleia2> except for visiting
<knome> haha
<knome> yeah
<knome> then silly people send me to hot places
<knome> :P
<knome> looking at YOU balloons
 * tsimonq2 wonders
<pleia2> it's not normally this warm :)
<pleia2> usually it's foggy and cold
<pleia2> I mean cool
<pleia2> nice
<knome> foggy and cold/cool ++
<knome> can hide in the fog
 * tsimonq2 wonders what the purpose of this channel even is
<knome> and imagine you are sherlock holmes
<knome> tsimonq2, general silliness
<tsimonq2> and what is the *Ubuntu* Community team? isn't it just Canonical?
<tsimonq2> :P
<knome> oh wait this is not #xubuntu-offtopic, this must be specific silliness then
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> #ubuntu-discuss? :P
<knome> #x-o is the mother of all silly channels
<knome> believe me
<tsimonq2> knome: heheheheh
<belkinsa> tsimonq2 was the one that nagged me into pinging you, pleia2.
<tsimonq2> no no no :P
<belkinsa> Well, you had the idea.
<tsimonq2> I nagged you, you actually DID IT XD
<tsimonq2> so it's your fault XD
 * tsimonq2 pokes belkinsa 
 * belkinsa pokes back and also pleia2
<belkinsa> tsimonq2 and I, wanted to Hangout with you pleia2.
<knome> stop the prodding and tell what you have on your heart
<tsimonq2> :P knome
<belkinsa> We have ideas to share with you.
<pleia2> belkinsa: ah, hope your call went well, I'm a bit too sick today to do voice/video
<knome> pleia2, read: they just want to see you in pajamas!
<tsimonq2> :P
<pleia2> red nose, cough :)
<pleia2> not a pleasant sight
<belkinsa> Alright, we could just bounce off ideas here.
<knome> pleia2, so they said about rudolph too...
<tsimonq2> LOL
<tsimonq2> your words not mine :D
<belkinsa> Or, if tsimonq2 writes that e-mail to the team's mailing-list, we can do it there and here.
<tsimonq2> yeah yeah belkinsa
<tsimonq2> :P
<knome> just say it
<knome> now >:)
<tsimonq2> I need to rant about everything *AHEM* *AHEM* I mean bring productive ideas to the table to discuss, yeah, I'll do that :)
<tsimonq2> sorry Svetlana, I'm watching SABDFL talk about Snappy for UWN :D
<belkinsa> Okay, later than.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: next weekend belkinsa me and you should do a video call :D
<tsimonq2> maybe even wxl too AHEM
<knome> sounds exclusive :P
<pleia2> what about?
<tsimonq2> knome: you want in? :P
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<knome> depends... :P
<tsimonq2> my rants :P
<pleia2> I'll be around, and cold should be gone by then
<tsimonq2> but belkinsa can attest, they are PRODUCTIVE rants :P XD
<knome> i think it might be best if you just dumped the rant into an email to the community list
<knome> that way people can ignore it the most easiest way
<knome> i mean, react to it
<tsimonq2> knome: yeah that's what I'm gonna do XD
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> but I *ALWAYS* have something to rant about
<knome> seriously speaking, if you do that, then it's up for discusison and will be archived nicely
<pleia2> yeah, we can talk in Hangout if the thread goes unresolved somehow or whatever
<pleia2> (like, it may be Hangout time for the wiki discussion)
<tsimonq2> wxl calls me Pinkie Pie or whatever that annoying My Little Pony thing
<knome> so until it is something that absolutely needs video conferencing, start with something else
<knome> pleia2, ugh. wiki discussion.
<pleia2> knome: inorite
<tsimonq2> that will be in my emai/rant
<tsimonq2> *email
<belkinsa> tsimonq2, just write that e-mail!  I know you have great ideas to get out into the world!
<knome> will you also include a fix that satisfies all parties and fixes problems forever?
<pleia2> I don't know what the rant is about exactly, but I do find it's best to keep things in their own threads so we can track them accordingly and know when to take the next steps
<pleia2> the wiki discussion is ongoing with interested parties, there are tickets out there
<knome> yeah, unless they are all really tiny bits
<pleia2> it takes time to do things transparently, but it is being nudged along by the folks who care abot it
<tsimonq2> pleia2: yeah it's one, big, interconnected rant
<tsimonq2> BTW pleia2 look at UWN doc :D
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks, copying stuff over now
 * tsimonq2 starts his 10 page long email rant *AHEM* I mean, productive, inspiring email :D
<knome> right'o
<knome> soon 4am, time to go to bed
<knome> see you all later :)
<tsimonq2> nighty night knome :D
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<popey> hello
<czajkowski> Hi
<popey> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> ello popey hows life
<popey> tickety boo
<czajkowski> so does canonical now hire evangelists?  https://twitter.com/thibautR
<popey> he's worked here for a while now
<czajkowski> do evangalists work in all parts of the community ?
<czajkowski> or are they enterprise only ?
<popey> Certainly not enterprise only
<czajkowski> popey: ah ok just never seen them nbefore, are they part of the community team or in the community channel here?
<popey> no, he's not part of our team
<czajkowski> ah oki
<dpm> czajkowski, Thibaut now manages the marketing team (devices and IoT)
<czajkowski> dpm: ah cool yes evanglism often finds its way into marketing
<dpm> oh wow, today we also get to know whether we were accepted for GSoC :-)
<dpm> and the Scope Showdown submission deadline is up as well!
<MooDoo> fingers crossed for you then :D
<popey> We also get to order Raspberry Pi 3s  😃
<popey> I will be keeping an eye out for the postie tomorrow!
<MooDoo> just been reading about them :D
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<balloons> Good morning. Gsoc orgs are announced today. Funders crossed everyone!
 * mhall119 crisses his funders
<popey> poor fingers!
 * popey pounces on balloons 
<balloons> lol.. I never did learn to touch type
<mhall119> dpm: call?
<mhall119> czajkowski: evangelist is kind of a new role I think, didrocks has also joined it
<czajkowski> didrocks has moved to marketing?
<dholbach> yep
<popey> Onwards and upwards!
<popey> He'll finally sell his idea of French-by-default to the world!
<knome> D:
<popey> Team MEATING!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again! :-)
<popey> o/
<dholbach> have a good one!
<jose> balloons: should be just 30 mins, right?
<balloons> jose, yep!
<jose> \o/
<jose> can't wait
<balloons> o/
<balloons> you had to remind me!
<balloons> I was being patient
<balloons> lol
<jose> lol
<jose> huh. in the past the application said "Status: no decision" but now it doesn't say anything
 * jose starts running in circles
<jose> hmm. insights.ubuntu.com is listed on the planet as "Ubuntu Release blog"... wonder if that one should be changed. cc: CC
<pleia2> yesterday the fridge was showing up as the "Ubuntu Release blog"
<pleia2> so I'm thinking it's just a temporary bug in planet and was hoping it would sort itself
<jose> that's really weird... let's hope so
<pleia2> you can look at the planet.ini if you want to see if there are any typos that would cause weird behavior
<pleia2> no wait, it was Xubuntu that was
<pleia2> and still is
<popey> heh
<popey> i dont think the ini shows that detail, that comes from the rss feed itself
<popey> or, as you say, from a bug :)
<mhall119> pleia2: jose: surprise, now *everything* is an Ubuntu Release Blog :)
<jose> erhmaged, you kidding me?
<pleia2> yes, he is
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> balloons: when is the GSoC announcement supposed to happen?
<popey> He's a cheeky monkey.
<popey> 3 mins 12 seconds
<balloons> mhall119, 4 mins
<popey> LIAR!
<popey> etc
 * mhall119 likes popey's time better
<balloons> blah, popey always more precie
<pleia2> good luck :)
<popey> We invented time, doncha know :)
 * svij crosses fingers.
<balloons> indeed.
 * balloons expecting popey read that off his timepiece
<popey> Funny you should mention that, I watched this last night http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0268695/
<mhall119> popey: I thought it was the greeks that invented everything
<popey> Pocket watches feature in it.
<popey> Shhhh!
<jose> 1m20s!
<mhall119> where will it be announced?
<popey> #gsoc I guess
<balloons> I expect something here as well as the site itself : http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/
<wxl> mhall119: no, they just took the credit for it.
<popey> its_happening.gif
<svij> and?
<balloons> https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/
<balloons> should I say we're in?
 * svij presses "load more"
<mhall119> are we in
<mhall119> ?
<popey> nope
<svij> doesn't see Ubuntu …
<popey> "awww" and "phew" in equal measure
<mhall119> :(
<svij> sad
<popey> debian is, so that's super!
<pleia2> well, it was a long shot, they really don't like supporting the single-company-backed open source projects
<svij> pleia2: then I don't understand why GitHub is in…
<pleia2> svij: indeed
<mhall119> or OpenSuse
<svij> or ownCloud or …
<popey> hey ho. next time :)
<wxl> awww we're not in? :(
<mhall119> wxl: doesn't look like it
<wxl> booo that sucks
<mhall119> I guess these interested students are just going to have to contribute for free
<dpm> awww :(
<svij> next year I might even have time to participate as a student…
<wxl> hahahahah mhall119 that's the spirit :)
<mhall119> balloons: popey: who has the unenviable task of emailing the lists?
 * balloons is chasing a thread
<balloons> hold on
<svij> is there a reason?
<wxl> OOOH MIXXX IS IN YAY
<mhall119> svij: we can probably ask them for feedback on our application for next year
<popey> SCUMMVM is in too :)
<popey> which is excellent.
<wxl> ooh and julia
<svij> mhall119: might be good :)
<pleia2> nice, I didn't know SCUMMVM was still a thing
<jose> there's a lot of lag on the list
<pleia2> monkey island 4ever
<mhall119> jose: there might be a lot of people loading it atm :)
<dpm> in any case, good work everyone who helped prepared the application!
<balloons> welp, indeed
<mhall119> yes, thanks balloons, popey, jose and everyone else who worked on our application
<mhall119> it's all still greatly appreciated
<balloons> I was holding out hope because the admin interface made it seem like we'd been accepted
<wxl> wow reactOS is in there O_O
<jose> +1 balloons
<jose> it says "it's now time to invite mentors"
<balloons> anyways, yes, I definitely appreciate everyone who helped make it a reality
<jose> me too, was great to at least have a shot :)
<mhall119> jose: balloons: maybe they just haven't kicked us out of the admin yet
<jose> and we'll be back with more during GCI
<jose> lol
<balloons> we got to do GCI, and I hope this experience means we'll keep participating in contests like these
<balloons> mhall119, indeed. I should add it to popey's screenshot collection
<pleia2> outreachy is a good one too, I've been a mentor for them in the past
<popey> hah
<mhall119> pleia2: when do organization applications open for that?
 * balloons puts back the confetti
<pleia2> mhall119: the dates are similar to GSoC, so just missed it for the May-Aug period https://wiki.gnome.org/Outreachy/2016/MayAugust
<mhall119> :(
<pleia2> they have a mailing list though, to keep up with things
 * pleia2 looks it up
<pleia2> hm, all seem private
<pleia2> well they're @outreachy on twitter and more generally at outreachy.org
<pleia2> I can try to pay attention and fwd along for next time
<mhall119> pleia2: yeah, that would be nice, thanks
<balloons> pleia2, yea details about how it went and what you did would be nice. Did you ever writeup your experiences?
<pleia2> I never wrote about it, but it was a great program, our mentee launched an instance of hound for us at http://codesearch.openstack.org/ :)
<pleia2> wrote the puppet module and configs, worked with me to bring up the instance
<pleia2> my team already has a list of specs (projects we want to work on) so she just picked from our existing list, that helped
<balloons> Can anyone login to the wiki to edit?
<wxl> balloons: 500s?
<balloons> it's never been this bad for me before, 30 mins now trying to edit one page :-(
<davidcalle> popey: do you still download all store clicks every night?
<balloons> yea, I've gotten everything. timeouts, lost logins, python errors, 404's, 500's :-)
<wxl> waiting
<popey> davidcalle: of course :)
<davidcalle> balloons: not a surprise, in the last 6 hours, I've collected 1000 spam edits and new pages notifications from it in my wiki folder
<davidcalle> popey: good, I'll ask you for some of them tomorrow morning, to freeze the version evaluated for the showdown
<davidcalle> :)
<popey> they will stay frozen on my server
<popey> you can get them any time, yourself :)
<davidcalle> popey: correct, forgot it was easily accessible :)
<popey> :)
<wxl> balloons: finally in. had to wait a while, though.
<wxl> balloons: want me to try to edit a particular page for you/
<balloons> wxl, it's unlikely you'll be able to save any edits though
<wxl> balloons: lemme have a go
<balloons> if you wish, update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2016/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2016/Ideas to say we didn't make it
<balloons> thanks wxl!
<wxl> balloons: one down
<wxl> balloons: 2nd one looks already done
<balloons> wxl, by me, lol?
<balloons> maybe at some point it did save the silly thing?
<wxl> yep GoogleSoC2016/Ideas (last edited 2016-02-29 21:24:18 by nskaggs)
<jose> jcastro: did you have your call with elmo?
<jcastro> no, he wasn't in the call
<jose> ok I'll just ask around to someone in IS
<balloons> thanks for get things edited wxl
<knome> the wikis are working so well again...
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-01
<MooDoo> hello all
<pleia2> jcastro: we did this tonight <3 https://review.openstack.org/#/c/232705/
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<popey> Good morning!
<popey> Putting my X220 SSD in a lowly X61s makes me realise how many resources I squander in my X220!
<popey> this X61s has "only" 3GB RAM vs the 16GB in my X220
<popey> One nice thing is I re-kindled my love of Mutt :)
<dholbach> hey popey
<MooDoo> popey: I've been using mutt with gmail for a few weeks now, I like it :D
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo czajkowski
<czajkowski> Happy Saint David's Day!
<czajkowski> popey: may need your expertese on a ultrabook next time you're here
<czajkowski> not sure if the battery is dead or it's just not able to charge
<popey> oh dear
<czajkowski> but rather dubious about opening it myself
<popey> how old is it now?
<czajkowski> popey: it's not the X1
<popey> hehe, I've had 3 laptops apart this week
<czajkowski> popey: my old Tosh Z830
<popey> oh
<popey> likely battery fail
<czajkowski> works fine plugged in
<czajkowski> unplug
<popey> probably just one cell in the battery
<czajkowski> dead
<popey> once they go, they're gone
<popey> no amount of coaching will get them going again
<davidcalle> czajkowski: the Saint is not official yet, but thanks! :p
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> davidcalle: lol!
<czajkowski> popey: so no chance of opening it up and replacing the batter then ?
<popey> sure, you can do
<czajkowski> davidcalle: it's most odd coming from a place where we and the entire world celebrate St. Patrick to the UK where they don't
<czajkowski> popey: lovely next time you're over I'll make chocolate croissants :) and you can take it apart!
<popey> heh okay
<popey> battery comes out of that laptop pretty easily
<popey> like 12 screws and you're done
<popey> you gonna order a new one?
<czajkowski> popey: once I figure out what I need yes :)
<popey> :)
<popey> you need a web browser, the word 'ebay' and 'Z830' and 'battery' and a mouse button to click the search button
<popey> also, paypal or credit card may help too :)
<popey> they're big flat things
<popey> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-OEM-TOSHIBA-P000613950-Laptop-Battery-For-Toshiba-Z830-Z835-Z935-/141709614606?hash=item20fe8d1e0e:g:yfwAAOSwLVZVls4w
<popey> that kind of nonsense.
<czajkowski> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<czajkowski> just powered it on and it sees Ubuntu but wont boot into it
<czajkowski> will be doing a clean install
<czajkowski> at least the sister can use Ubuntu no problem
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: who does Q&A today?
<dholbach> I did the last two times already O:-)
<dpm> mike is out today, and I was on last one. balloons, popey, davidcalle, are you up for it?
<svij> dpm: hello hello :) How hard is it to add a blog (similar to that one on d.u.c) on ubucon.org, which we could then aggreate on planet.ubuntu.com ?
<dpm> hi svij, it shouldn't be too difficult. I wanted to see if we can get bug 1549897 fixed first, which should then make the deployment on the live site easier, but it should not be a blocker
<dpm> let me give you some pointers
<dpm> svij, on the d.u.c site, we're using zinnia, but I'm not too happy with it. I was thinking of using "Aldryn news & blog instead", from the list of plugins at https://marketplace.django-cms.org/en/addons/browse/?name=blog
<dpm> which is what django cms upstream use on their site
<dpm> so it's a matter of adding the plugin to the existing site
<svij> dpm: ah okay, I'm not really familiar with django cms, so I don't know how this works
<dpm> svij, np, it's on my list to look at. But in any case, if you're familiar with python and django, django cms is nothing else than a django app, so adding a plugin is generally a matter of doing the actual installation and adding/modifying some config variables
<svij> ah oka
<svij> y
<dpm> in our case it's a matter of following the "PIP dependency" instructions here: http://aldryn-newsblog.readthedocs.org/en/latest/how_to/install.html
<svij> *sigh* I should concentrate on university exams in the next weeks…
 * svij just got results. :-/
<dpm>  svij, go away and study, then, that's certainly more important!
 * dpm hugs svij
 * svij failed two of two exams. :(
<dpm> sorry to hear that :/
<svij> going to ubucon summit was definitely the wrong priority
 * svij hugs dpm
<popey> dpm: dholbach I'll be around for the q&a
<dpm> great
 * dholbach hugs svij 
<svij> dholbach: :)
 * popey makes the Q&A Hangot
<popey> *hangout
<popey> Can't get used to this tiny X61s Keyboard
<balloons> ready to chat popey?
<popey> hmm?
<knome> asks he knowingly
<popey> sorry, didnt see that meeting
<popey> dholbach: do you have access to the relavent accounts to maybe tweet/+ about ubuntu on air in which is in 10 mins?
<popey> I don't have them here
<dholbach> on it
<dholbach> done
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<popey> thank you!
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow! :-)
 * belkinsa hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jose> dpm: ping
<dpm> hola jose
<knome> ai caramba
<jose> dpm: quería confirmar contigo lo del update-source. puedo implementar ya mismo el bzr pull necesario para el update, y luego nos podemos hacer cargo de el branching a staging. no sé si te parece bien
<jose> knome: ohai, all going good?
<knome> yup
<jose> :D
<dpm> jose, sí, buena idea
<jose> dpm: ok, me encargo de eso y cuando marco le pueda dar un +1 hacemos el merge :)
<jose> siempre es bueno un peer review, no quiero romper nada
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> genial
<knome> genial gerus
<dpm> :)
<knome> jose, i approve the "beer review" part
<knome> ;P
 * jose hands knome a breakfast beer
<knome> breakfast? it's half past 7pm here :)
<svij> jose: I've added two persons to ubucon-site-editors but they don't have permissions to edit the web page (even though the checkbox was ticked during login). I can also reproduce this. It seems only "ubucon-site-developers" have permissions to change website contents, can you fix that?
<svij> or should I wait for dpm tomorrow?
<jose> let me take a look here
<jose> I see permissions are good... ubucon-site-editors can edit, delete and publish
<jose> and -developers can change permissions and advanced settings
<jose> so should be good to go...
<svij> "You do not have permission to edit this plugin" is all I get with ubucon-site-editors group :/
<knome> edit plugin? does that mean you are trying to edit a plugin file?
<svij> I'm trying to edit the content of a webpage
<svij> not sure how that is called in django-cms
<mhall119> plugin is correct, every page is a collection of plugins, the  most common being the Text plugin
<mhall119> svij: did you check the team memberships in Ubuntu SSO when you logged in?
<svij> mhall119: yes, editing with ubucon-site-editors doesn't work, it works when I tick it on ubucon-site-developers
<mhall119> hmmm...
<svij> I'm in both groups, but I don't think it makes much sense to put everyone to the site-develoeprs group ;)
<mhall119> no it doesn't
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-02
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> good morning!
<popey> awww yisssss... thinkpad x220 back in action
<dholbach> :-)
<popey> quite a stark difference between repairing my x220 and reparing my mother-in-laws macbook air
<popey> on the air, replacing the keyboard basically consists of throwing the existing one away because you can't remove it without breaking it
<knome> but mac users have a lot of £££'s
<knome> ;P
<popey> my son spilled drink on my mother in laws macbook air. the repair shop wanted 980 GBP to fix it. It cost her 940 GBP brand new 😖
<svij> and how expensive was the new keyboard, popey?
<popey> dunno, not bought one yet
<popey> $LOTS
<knome> £OTS
<svij> heh
<dholbach> davidcalle, up for the meeting?
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<balloons> knome, ping
<knome> balloons, pong
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-03
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<czajkowski> aloha
<svij> dpm: hey, we have an permission issue on ubucon.org, I've added two people to the ubucon-site-editors group, but they don't have the permission if they try to edit something
<svij> jose had a look, it looks alright, but it isn't
<dpm> svij, let me have a look after lunch. I need to remind myself how we fixed it last time, withouth having to add everyone to the *-developers team
<svij> I'm in the developers group, that atleast how we "fixed" my permissions
<svij> und guten appetit ;)
<svij> dpm: oh and also the speaker profile pics of ubucon summit are missing (again?)
<dpm> yeah, that's what I mean, but I prefer fixing it properly. I did it for the old site (just after I had added you to the developers team), but now that change is gone. I need to remind myself how I did it, and add than change to the charm
<dpm> svij, on the speakers page or on the talks page?
<svij> dpm: talks
<svij> also that sub navigation bar is missing in the subpages of ubucon summit
<dpm> svij, will loom at it, thanks!
<svij> thanks!
<popey> dholbach: if you get a moment could you please manually review clock? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/121/rev/37/
<dholbach> sure
<popey> thanks!
<dholbach> have a good one! big hugs!
<pleia2> can someone approve ~nairwolf to the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad team? (we're having a meeting and he can't see our pad, oops)
<pleia2> and I am no longer an admin, since no more CC
<knome> mhall119, ping ^
<mhall119> pleia2: knome: approved
<pleia2> thank you :)
<knome> ta
<popey> pleia2: wanna be an admin again?
<pleia2> popey: after asking, I realized that through some launchpad magic apparently I still am
<pleia2> I can't figure out how though
<popey> heh
<pleia2> says I'm a member via ubuntumembers, but that doesn't have admin, and I'm not a direct member
<popey> i thought you were a direct admin
<pleia2> my name is not on the member list
<pleia2> it's weird :)
<knome> pleia2, isn't the member list paginated?
<pleia2> knome: yes, I paged through to E
<mhall119> there's probably several if user.nickname == 'pleia2': lines in Launchpad's code :)
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad/+members?active_batch=75&active_memo=225&active_start=225
<pleia2> mhall119: srsly
<pleia2> (well, ~lyz)
<popey> why does lp not have a "list the admins"
<pleia2> because lp
<knome> pleia2, the list is ordered by the username, yeah
<knome> hmm, no
<knome> weird
<popey> oh, all loco teams are in it
<popey> but dunno about admins, voodoo
<pleia2> it's a mystery
<popey> ah well, lets not ask too many questions or it'll break :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> more 500 errors than not on wiki.ubuntu.com, I can't even create a page now
<pleia2> this is making me crazy /o\
<knome> pleia2, i'll take care of it
<wxl> can we just lock the freaking thing down?
<knome> pleia2, the minutes you are trying to do, that is
<wxl> i'm sorry, if we can't get work done, i don't even care about whether or not we lose "drive by" edits
<pleia2> wxl: then I *really* won't be able to create new pages :P
<wxl> pleia2: no, i mean to a select group
<pleia2> ah, yeah, that'd be nice
<pleia2> I need to get the newsletter done this weekend, if no wiki, no newsletter
<wxl> yeah and the membership board has been passing around SCREENSHOTS of applications uggggh
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> it's really bad
<wxl> i'm all for leaving things open to the community, but if NO ONE can get anything done, security is a better choice
<pleia2> yep
<popey> just reading backscroll from IS
<pleia2> I don't have all day to refresh the wiki in order to volunteer
<popey> seems the 500 errors are triggered by the anti-spam scripts
<popey> they were working on it a couple of hoursa ago
<pleia2> great
<wxl> i know we've had some discussion on this on the mailing list, but i think the question of switching to media wiki got a little confused with the more urgent problem we have
<pleia2> wxl: yeah, the thread is a disaster
 * wxl sighs
<knome> pleia2, i was able to create the new page by just refreshing the 500 error page
<wxl> knome: yeah you can refresh sometimes once, sometimes 20 times, and you'll get something eventually, but that's annoying at best
<pleia2> knome: yeah, I got bored with refreshing, and it likely dumped me into a pot saying I was a spammer anyway :)
<pleia2> anyway, back to work
<knome> the situation *is* so bad that we've set up our own wiki for xubuntu
<knome> goodbye 500 errors.
<pleia2> considering moving the main publishing platform for UWN off the wiki, but honestly I don't have time to come up with something
<pleia2> and I'm certainly not going to host whatever it is
<wxl> popey: i feel like IS is just putting band aids on the thing. i wish the cc would just vote to lock the thing down to a select group.
<pleia2> wxl: +1
<popey> Then deal with the possible migration?
<wxl> yes
<pleia2> any migration will take months, maybe years
<wxl> the migration is not easy
<pleia2> I need to use the wiki today
<wxl> i've already looked into what it takes and there's no EASY way to migrate
<popey> maybe the select group could be ubuntu-etherpad group or similar
<wxl> even for a small wiki
<pleia2> popey: yes, the ubuntu-etherpad group would do
<popey> lets not talk about migration now, that's for tomorrow :)
<wxl> popey: how does one gain ubuntu-etherpad membership?
<wxl> +1 popey
<pleia2> apply to the team in lp, someone approves
<popey> you request and an admin approves
<wxl> ok that seems reasonable
<popey> if someone messes the wiki, we remove them
<popey> unlikely though
<wxl> i can get behind that
<wxl> then we could at least have control over it
<popey> I'll speak to the IS vanguard, they *just* went to lunch
<wxl> and it wouldn't require IS' work
<popey> when they get back I'll ask if it's much work to do
<pleia2> wxl: it would, since a lp group needs to be mapped to a wiki group
<popey> could be a good quick fix
<wxl> popey: i know moin moin permissions to some degree, so let me know if they need some help
<pleia2> who knows how hard that is :\
<popey> yeah, we'll see
<wxl> pleia2: well, i mean for maintaining users if they're not behaving
<pleia2> wxl: ah yes, that
<popey> and we can always add more admins to the lp group
<wxl> +1 popey
<popey> well if they dont behave we just remove them from the lp group, simple
<wxl> yes that's what i mean
<wxl> no need to bug IS
<wxl> *we* can manage it
<popey> exactly
<mhall119> man, I can't even log in when the wiki *doesn't* 500
<balloons> i find after europe goes to bed it gets better :-)
<popey> We never sleep
<popey> wxl: mhall119 has been talking to deej about the issue.
<wxl> thanks popey. keep us updated if you or mhall119 find anything more out.
<popey> we will
<mhall119> pleia2: your membership in ~community-web-admins gives you the ability to approve ~ubuntu-etherpad members
<mhall119> pleia2: wxl: FYI, IS is okay with the proposal to use ~ubuntu-etherpad to restrict editing access, and getting rid of the spam-protection scripts that are causing the 500 errors
<mhall119> they're going to try and implement it today
<wxl> mhall119: thank you so much for pushing that forward
<wxl> mhall119: please give me an update when it's happened and i'll make sure to update all my teams. if you need another admin to manage users in ~ubuntu-etherpad, feel free to add me
<mhall119> wxl: thanks, I'll let you know when I get an update from them
<wxl> yay! so glad we have a solution!
<wxl> we should also prepare an email to community-team and any other relevant mailing list
<wxl> and/or put it in uwn
<wxl> and/or put it on fridge/planet
<wxl> and make sure that we discuss both the short term solution and the long term one
<wxl> since people WILL complain about limiting access
<wxl> if you need help writing then, i'd be happy to help
<wxl> s/then/that/
<pleia2> mhall119: aha!
<mhall119> aha?
<pleia2> etherpad adminyness
<mhall119> yeah, still some issues with errors and load times going on, but I just confirmed that edit access via team membership works
<wxl> ahhh so we're good to go????
<knome> etherpad adminyness sounds like a name
<mhall119> wxl: well, we're getting better at least
<mhall119> you'll have to log out and back in for the new permissions to take effect
<mhall119> and the login takes a while to complete
<wxl> IS should log everyone out
<mhall119> you'll expect it to timeout, but it gets there eventually it seems
<wxl> and/or restart the whole wiki if that'll do the same thing
<pleia2> can this be done for help.ubuntu.com/community wiki too?
<wxl> +1 pleia2
<pleia2> the ContributorTeam was one of the suggestions we had in that ticket
<mhall119> pleia2: I asked for it there too, let me double check
<mhall119> wxl: it would probably be better to tell people that they need to confirm ubuntu-etherpad membership at login before we log anybody out
<mhall119> since it's not obvious
<wxl> mhall119: intention for doing that?
<mhall119> wxl: doing what?
<wxl> mhall119: informing people— globally
<mhall119> so that people know they have to confirm their ubuntu-etherpad membership when logging in to the wiki, otherwise they don't get edit access
<mhall119> they can log in without sharing that membership data with the wiki, and SSO defaults to having membership data unchecked
<wxl> is everyone logged in now still have edit access?
<pleia2> also, we'll need to put this info in the footer or something
<wxl> +1 pleia2
<mhall119> wxl: I don't think so
<wxl> mhall119: oh well then our problems with load times should go away pretty soon
<mhall119> wxl: that's the theory anyway, we'll have to wait and see what reality brings us :)
<mhall119> pleia2: they plan to do the same setup on help.ubuntu.com/community, but they're trying to fix the 500s that are still happening on wiki.ubuntu.com first
<mhall119> I'm EOD already, and late for my walk, but I will check in with them again tomorrow
<pleia2> mhall119: makes sense, thanks
<wxl> great
<wxl> pleia2 and i will complain about it while you're going
<wxl> s/complain about/help with/
<wxl> XD
<pleia2> lol
<mhall119> wxl: lol
<mhall119> thanks to you guys and popey for this idea, it seems like it'll work to fix the short-term and give us breathing space to plan for the long-term
<wxl> yay thanks to mhall119 and popey and IS!
<wxl> spam seems to have stopped! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecentChanges?max_days=1
<wxl> now i imagine the next step is to clean all the spam off
<wxl> all those extra pages have got to be dragging things down
<wxl> since moin moin is flat file ugggggh
<pleia2> IS did a nice job tidying up last time, we (knome) only needed to fix a few pages
<knome> yep
<tsimonq2> FWIW I really like this solution :)
<tsimonq2> (wiki)
<wxl> yeah but it needs to remain a temporary fix
<pleia2> I don't, it's not such a wiki anymore
<pleia2> but it's tolerable
<wxl> +1 pleia2
<pleia2> and a major improvement
<tsimonq2> +1 wxl
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> what makes me pleased is we're still talking about media wiki migration
<pleia2> wxl: same
<tsimonq2> this will make it less urgent and allow for more time :)
<wxl> let's open source the moin moin to media wiki migration tool!!!!!
<pleia2> though I have spent quite a bit of time over the past week getting the openstack wiki back under control
<tsimonq2> YES! There aren't any really solid ones!
<tsimonq2> (@ wxl)
<wxl> pleia2: innit that mediawiki?
<pleia2> wxl: it is, but it's getting hit with all these fake lp accounst too
<pleia2> the spam problem is not wiki-specific, it's launchpad specific
<wxl> pleia2: what is your long term solution?
<pleia2> find a new job
<pleia2> :P
<wxl> hahahhahaa
<wxl> 19 minutes and no spam!!! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecentChanges?max_days=1
<pleia2> we don't have one yet, we have a whole group of people helping with spam prevention methods as each attack comes through (our system is managed through code review + git, so people submit changes)
 * tsimonq2 gives wxl a high-five :D
<pleia2> apply changes, spam slows down, repeat
<pleia2> we're also looking to switch off of launchpad for auth ASAP
<pleia2> since we have no control over it, or the accounts
<pleia2> it was on our list anyway, we have our own openid server that we're migrating things too
<wxl> argh now i'm getting 500s
<pleia2> s/to/too
<pleia2> er other way around
<pleia2> I am going to lie down again
<pleia2> :)
 * pleia2 headache triage
<wxl> uggggggggggggh
<wxl> i'm going to come to this later
<wxl> just when i thought things were moving along
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/auto-refresh/ifooldnmmcmlbdennkpdnlnbgbmfalko?hl=en-US have fun :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-04
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<dholbach> popey, were you able to figure out the reviewers tools breakage with jdstrand yesterday?
<popey> dholbach: yeah, was a store glitch, worked fine locally
<popey> and worked fine when re-run
<dholbach> oh ok!
<popey> glitch in the matrix
<dholbach> glad it's fixed now :)
<popey> ya
<popey> new click clock in the store
<popey> er clock click
<czajkowski> morning folks
<czajkowski> popey: cheers for the wiki update
<popey> np
<popey> dholbach: when you get a moment could you manual review telegram in the store please? :)
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> approved, but I can't see it on the phone
<dholbach> ah... somebody needs to press the publish button
<dholbach> is that me... or will somebody from the telegram folks do it?
<dholbach> popey, ^
<popey> me :)
<popey> done :)
<popey> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> anytime
<dholbach> brb
<balloons> Happy Friday everyone :)
<wxl> OMG I UPDATED A WIKI PAGE
<tsimonq2> lol
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> mhall119: thank you for taking the time this week, I know we were very grumpy
<knome> well as you know, the grumpyness is built into finnish people so it never completely goes away... >:)
<wxl> knome: oh, that's ABUNDANTLY clear. XD
<wxl> pleia2: are you an admin to ubuntu-etherpad?
<pleia2> wxl: yeah
<wxl> pleia2: could you add tsimonq2?
<wxl> pleia2: also if you have any interest in making me admin, i'll bug you less to do similar actions XD
<tsimonq2> pleia2: we are testing to see if being a direct member as opposed to be an indirect admin solves this problem :)
<wxl> well
<wxl> we have reason to believe that despite people telling us otherwise, the delegation is not behaving right
<pleia2> wxl: already did
<wxl> oh you did?
<pleia2> re: tsimonq2
<wxl> oh he ok :)
<wxl> try again tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> hmmmmmmm I'll report what's going on in the Canonical Sysadmin channel
<pleia2> wxl: you're an admin now
<wxl> thx pleia2. feel free to send folks my way.
<knome> pleia2, since we're giving away admin hats, i guess i should take one too...
<pleia2> knome: I don't know
<knome> pleia2, i will just poke you then :P
<pleia2> knome: can you apply to be a direct member?
<knome> pleia2, done
<pleia2> knome: done, will help having you on board on the doc side when we enable this for help.ubuntu.com/community
<knome> pleia2, yeah, that's what i was thinking about to begin with..
<wxl> pleia2: tsimonq2 and i figured out the problem some people were having editinmg the wiki
<tsimonq2> pleia2: they had a spam filter and I got caught :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: do you want to email the community-team list? i noticed there was at least one other user havbing problems
<tsimonq2> wxl: that would be awesome, it'll go out within the hour
<wxl> thanks tsimonq2
<pleia2> I think the only people having trouble are ones who thought we meant the help wiki (not wiki.o.o)
<wxl> oh?
<pleia2> seemed like
<pleia2> anyway, lunchtime
<wxl> maybe we should add a note here for people to find out the need for the ubuntu-etherpad membership? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents
<tsimonq2> wxl: +1
<wxl> i'm not sure, looking at the footer, that's a good idea, at least on that page
<wxl> i'll wait until we have a vanguard and ask
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> wxl: so am I still sending the email?
<wxl> tsimonq2: yes, please
<wxl> i mean the people on that list already know the deal
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-06
<belkinsa> pleia2, tsimonq2 asked me to poke you.  So, I'm poking you.  :D
<pleia2> belkinsa: for?
<tsimonq2> oh hai pleia2 :D
<belkinsa> pleia2, for nothing, just a friendly poke for good luck.
<pleia2> people have started making their own... who do we poke to update https://community.ubuntu.com/release-widget/ ?
 * pleia2 submits bug (even though the 14.10 one is still "in progress" hopefully someone looks at these bugs)
<belkinsa> pleia2, is there a way to access the code for each page of community.ubuntu.com?
<pleia2> belkinsa: no, it's in wordpress
<pleia2> so it's edited via the wordpress interface
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.  I wanted to work on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website/+bug/1322311
<pleia2> belkinsa: yeah, I've always just described exactly what I want the change to be, "on this page, please put..."
<pleia2> then they can copy it from the bug into wordpress
<belkinsa> Okay.  Let me see if I can write what is needed.
<belkinsa> I can write the suggested line but I don't know where it can be placed on the site.
<belkinsa> pleia2, did you see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website/+bug/1492699?  I think it's related to yours.
<pleia2> belkinsa: that's why I said "even though the 14.10 one is still "in progress" hopefully someone looks at these bugs"
<pleia2> 1492699 is the 14.10 one :)
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-02-27
<czajkowski> Aloha
 * Kilos waves to czajkowski
<czajkowski> kloeri: hows things
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-04
<ahoneybun> popey: any reason why https://launchpad.net/~darinsmiller can't log into the ubuntu wiki?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-05
<popey> ahoneybun: that url is 404
<acheronuk> popey: he changed his LP name shortly after, and I think now can wiki edit after logging in and out of the wiki to re-auth with updated permissions. in short, sorted
<popey> ok, thanks
